# 

## Sławomir Zając

Witajcie,

zarejestrowałem się na forum muratora dawno temu, chyba rok przed wytyczeniem granic mojej działki.
Pomogliście mi przy wyborze materiałów, ułatwiliście mi podjęcie pewnych decyzji związanych z wykończeniem domu, polecaliście wykonawców i od kilku lat mieszkam w swoim domu i jestem z tego bardzo zadowolony  :smile: 

Postanowiłem podzielić się moim doświadczeniem. Zauważyłem, że niewiele osób wie, w jaki sposób należy współpracować z wykonawcami i w jaki sposób uniknąć niepotrzebnego stresu podczas budowy. Nawet na tym forum znalazłem tylko kilka wątków, które dotyczą tego aspektu budowy. Znalazłem za to bardzo dużo wątków, w których się narzeka na wykonawców… Moim zdaniem większości problemów z nierzetelnymi wykonawcami można po prostu uniknąć, czy to poprzez odpowiedni dobór wykonawcy, spisanie odpowiedniej umowy czy też kontrolę prac.
Budowa domu to wielka inwestycja. Dlatego chciałbym przekazać kilka wskazówek osobom, które nie miały do czynienia z organizacją tak dużych przedsięwzięć. Chciałbym także uczulić na to, że wśród mnóstwa rzetelnych wykonawców są osoby i firmy, które nigdy nie powinny się brać za budowlankę, są także oszuści i kłamcy…

Chcę opisać kolejne elementy budowy, tzn. od sposobu, w jaki należy wybrać wykonawcę i ograniczyć ryzyko nawiązania współpracy z kimś niekompetentnym, po negocjacje. Chcę opisać kwestie związane z umowami i wskazać, jakie elementy powinna zawierać. Tak – zawsze musi być podpisana umowa z wykonawcą i nie wyobrażam sobie, że może być inaczej. Niestety sporo inwestorów zupełnie pomija ten punkt, a w takim przypadku znajdujemy się na łasce wykonawcy... I potem wykonawca przychodzi tydzień później niż to było umówione, albo prace wykonuje w ślamazarnym tempie (a wystarczy określić kary umowne za każdy dzień opóźnienia). 
Chcę pokazać, że nie warto się podczas budowy spieszyć (można przez to stracić wiele nerwów i pieniędzy) oraz wskazać, w jaki sposób kontrolować wykonawcę i sprawdzać jakość wykonanych prac. 
I uczulić, żeby nie płacić wykonawcy, dopóki nie będziemy w 100% zadowoleni z wykonanej pracy  :wink:  

Nie znalazłem (a szukałem długo) żadnych artykułów na podobne tematy. Zanim zacznę się rozpisywać (a materiału mam na co najmniej kilka długich postów) – czy chcielibyście o tym poczytać?

Pozdrawiam
Sławomir Zając

----------


## Sławomir Zając

Dobra, nie traćmy czasu  :wink: 

Jak wybrać rzetelnego wykonawcę?

Moim zdaniem wybór odpowiedniego wykonawcy jest najważniejszym wyborem, którego dokonujemy podczas budowy domu. Dobry wykonawca to skarb, zły wykonawca spowoduje, że będziemy cały czas zestresowani  :wink:  Dobry wykonawca skończy pracę w terminie, zły – zrobi swoją robotę jako-tako, po terminie i być może nawet trzeba będzie po nim poprawiać (stracony czas i pieniądze). Niestety mam takie odczucia, że niektórzy więcej czasu spędzają nad wyborem płytek do łazienki, niż nad wyborem glazurnika… Moje rady:

- W przypadku małych prac (np. wykończeniowych) warto spotkać się z co najmniej 3 wstępnie wybranymi wykonawcami. W przypadku „dużych” prac (np. stan surowy otwarty, dach) – z co najmniej 5. Nie warto iść na skróty i brać pierwszej lepszej oferty. Nawet wzięcie ekipy z polecenia jest błędem, jeżeli jej dobrze nie sprawdzimy (o tym za chwilę). Podczas spotkania warto spytać o to, w jaki sposób będzie przebiegała dana praca, jakie są terminy, gwarancje itd. Zobacz, który wykonawca cię do siebie przekonuje – myślę, że przy takiej wstępnej selekcji warto zaufać intuicji. Dla mnie nawet istotne jest to, czy wykonawca przyjechał na spotkanie punktualnie - jeżeli się znacznie spóźnił i o tym mnie wcześniej nie poinformował, to źle to rzutuje na przyszłą współpracę. Punktualność świadczy o szacunku. Tak samo dobrze świadczy o wykonawcy, jeżeli będzie odpowiadał konkretnie na wszystkie pytania. Spotkałem się nie raz z wykonawcami, którzy potrafili odpowiedzieć: „A co Pana to ciekawi” albo „Pracujemy na rynku już tyle lat, przecież chyba wiemy jak to się robi, po co Pan dopytuje” i – niestety – bardzo często się okazywało, że nie byli to fachowcy (łagodnie mówiąc).

- Poproś o referencje. Poproś o dwa numery telefonów do zadowolonych klientów. Porozmawiaj z nimi, dowiedz się, jak przebiegała współpraca. Jeżeli wykonawca nie chce dać numerów („bo nie”) to zapewne po prostu nie ma klientów, którzy byliby z niego zadowoleni. Jednak jeżeli nie chce ci dać numerów telefonów bo uważa, że nie powinien dawać numerów telefonów obcej osobie, to poproś go, aby zadzwonił do swoich klientów z prośbą o przekazanie numeru. Zadowolony klient nie będzie miał nic przeciwko. 

- Obejrzyj prace. Przejedź się do tych klientów albo zobacz wykonane prace w innym miejscu. Upewnij się, że spełniają twoje oczekiwania. Nawet, jeżeli ekipa jest z polecenia, to nie ograniczaj się tylko do obejrzenia prac u osoby, która tę ekipę poleciła, ale u jeszcze jednej. Upewnisz się, że wykonawca przedstawia sobą stały, wysoki poziom. Poza tym z tymi poleceniami różnie bywa – może po prostu ktoś, kto poleca daną ekipę, ma mniejsze wymagania od twoich? 

- Sprawdź wykonawcę w Internecie. Wpisz imię i nazwisko albo nazwę firmy. Jeżeli wyskoczyło za dużo informacji dotyczących czegoś innego to dodaj zawód, który wykonuje lub słowo „opinia” (np. Sławomir Zając murarz opinia).  Nic nie znalazłeś? Wpisz numer telefonu – najpierw bez żadnych spacji i myślników, a potem w innym formacie, np. xxx-xxx-xx.

- Cena. Nie odrzucaj najdroższych ofert, ale też nie myśl, że niska cena świadczy o niskiej jakości. Jeżeli wykonawca cię do ciebie przekonuje, jego klienci go chwalą, wykonane przez niego prace są na zadowalającym poziomie to cena nie powinna wpływać na decyzję.

To proste rzeczy, ale mało inwestorów prosi o referencje i ogląda poprzednie prace. Wiem to nie tylko z historii moich znajomych, ale po prosto większość rzetelnych wykonawców, z którymi rozmawiałem, było szczerze zdziwionych moimi prośbami. Niestety to, że inwestorzy jakoś tak niestarannie wybierają wykonawców, spowodowało, że sporo na rynku jest partaczy/oszustów, którzy mają gadane, wzbudzają zaufanie i potrafią do siebie przekonać inwestora. Dlatego warto słuchać intuicjitylko  przy pierwszej, wstępnej selekcji wykonawców, a potem opierać się na twardych dowodach – referencjach od klientów i wykonanych pracach.
A aby odpowiednio zadbać o swoje interesy należy podpisać umowę. Ale o tym następnym razem  :wink:

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

" ... Nie odrzucaj najdroższych ofert, ale też nie myśl, że 
niska cena świadczy o niskiej jakości. "
- z tym się nie zgodzę. Niska cena zawsze przekłada się na docelową jakość "produktu" ( usługi / przedmiotu ), a pisząc wprost, wprowadza różne ograniczenia w jej wykonaniu.

----------


## mslocinski

Świetny wątek, kontunuuj!

----------


## Sławomir Zając

Dziękuję za komentarz. Z mojego doświadczenia (jestem przedsiębiorcą) wynika rzeczywiście, że najczęściej za niską ceną idzie niska jakość. Ja jednak przedstawiłem odwrotny tok myślenia - jeżeli wykonane przez wykonawce prace są w porządku, a klienci są zadowoleni, to niska cena o niczym nie świadczy. Miałem kilka przypadków nawiązania współpracy z profesjonalistą, który miał niskie ceny z uwagi na sytuację (np. pilnie potrzebował pieniędzy) czy różne czynniki (czas pracy u mnie pokrywał się idealnie z "okienkiem" między zleceniami. Dodatkowo to, że dany wykonawca zaoferował mi niską cenę, nie oznacza, że to są jego normalne ceny. No i na końcu są też profesjonaliści, którzy chyba nie znają swojej wartości i niepotrzebnie dają niskie ceny. Są tacy. Nieliczni - ale są. Jeżeli więc wszystko jest ok, sprawdziliśmy wykonawcę jak mogliśmy najlepiej, a w dodatku wykonawca zgodzi się podpisać z nami umowę, da gwarancję itp. to odrzucenie go tylko z uwagi na niską cenę jest moim zdaniem nierozsądne. 
Jeżeli jednak cena jest "rażąco" niska, wręcz niepokojąco niska to warto spytać o to wykonawcę wprost - może źle zrozumiał zakres obowiązków albo rzeczywiście jest coś na rzeczy?  :wink:

----------


## Kaizen

Dla mnie podejrzane, jak wykonawca przyjeżdża na spotkanie. Bo to znaczy, że albo w tym czasie nie dogląda ludzi na robocie, albo nie ma roboty.
Do "mojego" wykonawcy SSO jeździliśmy my -  tam, gdzie akurat budował. I to dla mnie podstawowa cecha dobrego wykonawcy, że ciągle trzyma rękę na pulsie. Ostatni przykład - wylewanie stropu. Na koniec czterech ludzi śmiga po stropie - a szef nie wypuszcza z ręki łaty wibracyjnej. Na dole dwóch kierowców (jeden gruchy, drugi pompogruchy) złości się, że nie pośle dwóch ludzi na dół, gdzie do wylania jeszcze czekają tarasy.
Że dobry szef zatrudnia ludzi na tyle kumatych, że nie musi doglądać? To czemu ci ludzie nie pójdą na swoje, skoro tacy kumaci?

I dla mnie istotny wyznacznik to termin, kiedy może zacząć (przynajmniej co do wykonawcy SSO, którego robota trwa co najmniej dwa miesiące). Jak ma termin na za tydzień czy za miesiąc, to jakoś słabe wzięcie ma. Na "mojego" trzeba czekać ok. roku.
Co do numerów telefonów, to IMO nie ma sensu pytać. Jak poda - to wiadomo że do takich, co będą chwalić. Opinie internetowe w dzisiejszych czasach są równie miarodajne co reklamy w TV. IMO warto poszukać wykonawcy co ma poro dzieł w okolicy. A jak takiego znaleźć? Zapukać do w miarę nowych domów w okolicy i zapytać, kto budował i czy zadowoleni. "Nasz" budował dom poprzednim właścicielom działki (nie wykończony, bo im plany się zmieniły - ale oglądaliśmy, bo też był na sprzedaż), budował za płotem (dosłownie) z dwóch stron. I jak go sąsiedzi zobaczyli u nas, to z uśmiechem i wyciągniętą ręką przybiegali, a nie z siekierami.  Generalnie wiele domów w bliższej i dalszej okolicy.

----------


## Sławomir Zając

> Dla mnie podejrzane, jak wykonawca przyjeżdża na spotkanie. Bo to znaczy, że albo w tym czasie nie dogląda ludzi na robocie, albo nie ma roboty.


A to ja mam inne podejście  :smile:  Szef, który nie jest w stanie się wyrwać na godzinę - dwie z pracy, to w sumie kiepski organizator... No i przecież zawsze można się umówić przed lub po pracy.
A do wykonawcy SSO też jeździłem  :smile:  Dopiero jak wstępie wybrałem wykonawcę to przyjechał do mnie zobaczyć działkę.




> I dla mnie istotny wyznacznik to termin, kiedy może zacząć (przynajmniej co do wykonawcy SSO, którego robota trwa co najmniej dwa miesiące). Jak ma termin na za tydzień czy za miesiąc, to jakoś słabe wzięcie ma. Na "mojego" trzeba czekać ok. roku.


Prawda (jeżeli mówimy o SSO). Chociaż słyszałem o przypadku, kiedy taki wykonawca miał nieoczekiwane okienko, bo mu się inwestor wycofał z inwestycji. Ale ogólnie racja - do SSO i tak zresztą trzeba wybierać ekipę baardzo wcześnie. 




> Co do numerów telefonów, to IMO nie ma sensu pytać. Jak poda - to wiadomo że do takich, co będą chwalić. Opinie internetowe w dzisiejszych czasach są równie miarodajne co reklamy w TV. IMO warto poszukać wykonawcy co ma poro dzieł w okolicy. A jak takiego znaleźć? Zapukać do w miarę nowych domów w okolicy i zapytać, kto budował i czy zadowoleni. "Nasz" budował dom poprzednim właścicielom działki (nie wykończony, bo im plany się zmieniły - ale oglądaliśmy, bo też był na sprzedaż), budował za płotem (dosłownie) z dwóch stron. I jak go sąsiedzi zobaczyli u nas, to z uśmiechem i wyciągniętą ręką przybiegali, a nie z siekierami.  Generalnie wiele domów w bliższej i dalszej okolicy.


Świetny pomysł. Ja budowałem się jako jeden z pierwszych w mojej okolicy więc nie bardzo miałem kogo spytać, ale dzięki temu rzeczywiście można nawiązać kontakt z dobrym wykonawcą.
Co do telefonów - właśnie o to chodzi, że są "fachowcy", którzy nie mają nikogo, kto mógłby ich pochwalić  :smile:  W ten sposób odkryłem, że jedna z ekip chciała u mnie wykonać prace, którą do tej pory wykonywali... raz w życiu. A gadkę mieli niezłą, oj niezłą. A co do opinii internetowych to cóż - trzeba zachować zdrowy rozsądek. 
W każdym razie dopiero połączenie wszystkich rzeczy (rozmowa z wykonawcą, sprawdzenie opinii, referencje, gotowość do podpisania umowy itd.) sprawi, że podwyższymy szansę na współpracę z odpowiednią osobą lub firmą.

----------


## agb

> Dla mnie podejrzane, jak wykonawca przyjeżdża na spotkanie. Bo to znaczy, że albo w tym czasie nie dogląda ludzi na robocie, albo nie ma roboty.


Idąc tym tokiem myślenia, powinieneś swojemu w kiblu zrobić podgląd na całą budowę. Bo jak pójdzie na dwójkę, to jeszcze coś przegapi!

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

> Dziękuję za komentarz. Z mojego doświadczenia (jestem przedsiębiorcą) wynika rzeczywiście, że najczęściej za niską ceną idzie niska jakość. Ja jednak przedstawiłem odwrotny tok myślenia - jeżeli wykonane przez wykonawce prace są w porządku, a klienci są zadowoleni, to niska cena o niczym nie świadczy. Miałem kilka przypadków nawiązania współpracy z profesjonalistą, który miał niskie ceny z uwagi na sytuację (np. pilnie potrzebował pieniędzy) czy różne czynniki (czas pracy u mnie pokrywał się idealnie z "okienkiem" między zleceniami. Dodatkowo to, że dany wykonawca zaoferował mi niską cenę, nie oznacza, że to są jego normalne ceny. No i na końcu są też profesjonaliści, którzy chyba nie znają swojej wartości i niepotrzebnie dają niskie ceny. Są tacy. Nieliczni - ale są. Jeżeli więc wszystko jest ok, sprawdziliśmy wykonawcę jak mogliśmy najlepiej, a w dodatku wykonawca zgodzi się podpisać z nami umowę, da gwarancję itp. to odrzucenie go tylko z uwagi na niską cenę jest moim zdaniem nierozsądne. 
> Jeżeli jednak cena jest "rażąco" niska, wręcz niepokojąco niska to warto spytać o to wykonawcę wprost - może źle zrozumiał zakres obowiązków albo rzeczywiście jest coś na rzeczy?


- wszystko zależy na co "strony" się umawiają, co jest CELEM danej pracy, jaki faktyczny ZAKRES z tego wynika ( lub z innych uwarunkowań ), co ma bezpośrednie "przełożenie" na CENĘ / KOSZTY
a w końcu mamy : z jednej strony OCZEKIWANIA zamawiającego, z drugiej RZETELNOŚĆ pracy wykonawcy w ustalonej lub wynegocjowanej wcześniej kwocie.
... i tu zaczynają się przypadki dobrej, ale też niekiedy złej współpracy Zamawiający / Wykonawca co wynika np. z niezrozumienia CELU, nieokreślonego lub nie uszczegółowionego ZAKRESU, możliwej zmiany OCZEKIWAŃ ( zazwyczaj zamawiającego ), w skrajnych przypadkach braku RZETELNOŚCI wykonawcy ( i tak się zdarza ), który rozminął się mocno z ZAKRESEM i WYCENĄ , itp
- co do niskich wycen "profesjonalistów" - wg mnie albo ktoś jest profesjonalistą, zawodowcem i się ceni, albo nim nie jest, wówczas wszystko jest możliwe. Osobiście nie znam przypadków hobbistycznie wykonywanej pracy zawodowej.
- "rażąco niska cena" - wymaga podwójnego / potrójnego / ...  "prześwietlenia" wykonawcy. 
- czytając FM dochodzę do wniosku, że o ile CEL i OCZEKIWANIA są w miarę czytelne i określone, to z ZAKRESEM ( jego określeniem po stronie Wykonawcy, ale też Zleceniodawcy ) i tym samym KOSZTAMI bywa różnie, natomiast RZETELNOŚĆ stanowi cechę osobową danego wykonawcy, na co nikt nie ma wpływu. Albo ktoś jest uczciwy, albo nim nie jest.

----------


## namira

Jest właśnie tak,jak pisze  Łukasz, człowiek jest najważniejszy,,albo ktoś jest uczciwy albo nie, i dotyczy to zarówno wykonawcy jak i inwestora.Ja nie miałam umowy z żadnym wykonawcą,miałam natomiast kosztorys szczegółowy mojej budowy sporzadzony  przez właściciela firmy która stawiała nam dom i jak pojawila się pewna usterka z winy wykonawcy to bez proszenia i bez placania zostala naprawiona,do dzisiaj pozdrawiamy się na ulicy,zawsze się pyta jak się mieszka a chłopak od wykończeniówki został naszym dobrym znajomym i etatowym wykonawcą rodziny i znajomych.Dodam jeszcze,że wszystkich wykonawców zamawialiśmy z dużym wyprzedzeniem,bo nie mają wolnych terminów i są raczej drożsi niż tańszy,ale my również mamy firmę i tani nie jesteśmy i rozumiemy że za dobrze wykonaną pracę idzie dobre wynagrodzenie.Pozdr.....

----------


## agb

> - co do niskich wycen "profesjonalistów" - wg mnie albo ktoś jest profesjonalistą, zawodowcem i się ceni, albo nim nie jest, wówczas wszystko jest możliwe. Osobiście nie znam przypadków hobbistycznie wykonywanej pracy zawodowej.


Brzmi to jak by był oficjalny cennik profesjonalistów i obniżenie ceny o 5% powoduje degradację do ligi partaczy. Na podstawie branży IT, w której pracuję, widzę, że programista, który zarabia 20% mniej od średniej stawki wcale nie musi być gorszy od tych, którzy się cenią.

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

... tak agb, ale jesteśmy na Forum budowlanym gdzie możliwe błędy o których pisze np. namira generują niewspółmiernie duże koszty w stosunku do wyceny danej rzeczy, czy usługi.

----------


## fotohobby

> Dla mnie podejrzane, jak wykonawca przyjeżdża na spotkanie. Bo to znaczy, że albo w tym czasie nie dogląda ludzi na robocie, albo nie ma roboty.


Bzdura. Ja nie potrafi znaleźć paru h dla nowego klienta, to ma problem z organizacją czasu pracy.

Ja umówiłem się z czterema potencjalnymi wykonawcami, każdy przyjechał do mnie. Ten, którego wybrałem też po pracy u mnie odwiedzał kolejnych inwestorów.
I miał na tyle dobrych ludzi, że  pracowali porządnie zawsze, a nie tylko wtedy, kiedy patrzył im na ręce.

----------


## Sławomir Zając

> - czytając FM dochodzę do wniosku, że o ile CEL i OCZEKIWANIA są w miarę czytelne i określone, to z ZAKRESEM ( jego określeniem po stronie Wykonawcy, ale też Zleceniodawcy ) i tym samym KOSZTAMI bywa różnie, natomiast RZETELNOŚĆ stanowi cechę osobową danego wykonawcy, na co nikt nie ma wpływu. Albo ktoś jest uczciwy, albo nim nie jest.


Zgadzam się. Ustalenie zakresu obowiązków jest rzeczą wymagającą, ale bardzo potrzebną. Wydaje mi się, że większość problemów na linii inwestor - wykonawca, wynika właśnie z nieświadomości ważności poczynienia pewnych ustaleń przed rozpoczęciem prac.




> Ja nie miałam umowy z żadnym wykonawcą,miałam natomiast kosztorys szczegółowy mojej budowy sporzadzony  przez właściciela firmy która stawiała nam dom i jak pojawila się pewna usterka z winy wykonawcy to bez proszenia i bez placania zostala naprawiona,do dzisiaj pozdrawiamy się na ulicy,zawsze się pyta jak się mieszka a chłopak od wykończeniówki został naszym dobrym znajomym i etatowym wykonawcą rodziny i znajomych.


Szczerze gratuluję, że wszystko skończyło się dobrze, ale... czy poleciłabyś komukolwiek budowę domu bez zawarcia umowy? Jakie miałaś zabezpieczenia? Czy skończył pracę w terminie? Napisałaś, że wykonawca bez proszenia i bez płacenia naprawił usterkę... a co, jeżeli jednak by chciał pieniądze lub odmówiłby poprawki? Cieszę się, że nawiązałaś współpracę z rzetelnym wykonawcą, ale równie dobrze mogłaś trafić na zupełnie kogoś innego. 

Jutro napiszę więcej o moim podejściu do spisywania umów z wykonawcami.

----------


## Kaizen

> Prawda (jeżeli mówimy o SSO). Chociaż słyszałem o przypadku, kiedy taki wykonawca miał nieoczekiwane okienko, bo mu się inwestor wycofał z inwestycji. Ale ogólnie racja - do SSO i tak zresztą trzeba wybierać ekipę baardzo wcześnie.


My zrobiliśmy okienko, bo nam się formalności przeciągnęły. Następny w kolejce się ucieszył. A jeszcze kolejny nas pytał, czy nie przepuścilibyśmy. Jak ktoś ma klientów na 3-4 SSO, to jakoś nie chce mi się wierzyć w nagłe okienko z którego żaden z nich nie chce skorzystać.




> Idąc tym tokiem myślenia, powinieneś swojemu w kiblu zrobić podgląd na całą budowę. Bo jak pójdzie na dwójkę, to jeszcze coś przegapi!


Sławojkę postawił z widokiem na budowę. Może coś w tym jest  :wink: 




> Bzdura. Ja nie potrafi znaleźć paru h dla nowego klienta, to ma problem z organizacją czasu pracy.


Nie zauważyłem, żeby miał.
Klienci czekają grzecznie. I przyjeżdżają.
W parę godzin to zaprawa/klej zdąży stwardnieć i może być kosztowna naprawa błędu niedopilnowanych pracowników.
Ja wiem, że jest wiele ekip, gdzie szef wpada od czasu do czasu, bo jego ludzie robią kilka budów na raz. Mi odpowiada taka sytuacja, gdzie szef cały czas trzym rękę na pulsie. *To, że robota szuka jego, a nie on roboty (i to przez polecenia) jest dla mnie chyba najlepszą rekomendacją.*

----------


## Kaizen

> Szczerze gratuluję, że wszystko skończyło się dobrze, ale... czy poleciłabyś komukolwiek budowę domu bez zawarcia umowy? Jakie miałaś zabezpieczenia? Czy skończył pracę w terminie?


Dla mnie jedynym wartym coś zabezpieczeniem jest renoma. Miałem umowy notarialne z deweloperem na mieszkanie i udział w garażu. Jak przyszło do naprawiania usterek, to i sąd nie pomógł. Bo np. mocno skopana była izolacja i posadzka w garażu. I pozwać mogłem o udział swój w garażu. 1/50 z 100K zł (taki był szacunkowy koszt naprawy). I nawet jakbym wygrał, to co mi z 2K zł, jak garaż dalej byłby nienaprawiony i wilgoć dalej wyłazi na ściany?

Drugim zabezpieczeniem jest płacenie z dołu. Ciekawostka - wykonawca SSO wyśmiał mnie, jak ostatnio z góry zapłaciłem za beton w betoniarni. Przy czym z góry to było płacenie gdy za oknem sypał się towar do gruch, które miały do mnie jechać.

Określenie zakresu - fajnie. Tylko z jaką dokładnością? Mamy opisać sposób łączenia ścianek działowych z konstrukcyjnymi, czy szalunek systemowy, czy deski itd? To potem w toku prac będzie aneks za aneksem i zamiast budować to się w papierki wykonawca będzie bawił. A ogólne stwierdzenie "wybudowanie domu zgodnie z projektem X i zasadami sztuki budowlanej" jest tak nieprecyzyjne, że może ekstra chargować za każde odstępstwo od projektu czy każde doprecyzowanie czegoś, nie sprecyzowanego w projekcie. Np. na etapie adaptacji zrezygnowaliśmy z rolet - projektant przekreślił je zwyczajnie. Ale wtedy trzeba dołożyć nadproża. A tego już nie dopisał i nie sprecyzował, jakie mają być. Czy w projekcie była warstwa wełny pod chudziakiem, i druga nad. Raz, że wełna, dwa że dziwna kanapka - aneks do umowy? Umowa fajna rzecz, ale często sztuka dla sztuki.
Paradoksalnie IMO inwestor ma lepszą pozycję, jak nie została spisana umowa. 

Inwestor widzi coś, co mu się nie podoba: Jak mi tego nie poprawicie, to nie zapłacę!
Wykonawca: Jest zrobione zgodnie z umową i projektem - jak nie zapłacisz, to pójdę do sądu i wygram!
I: Nie ma umowy na piśmie, a myśmy się inaczej umawiali, niż jest zrobione!

A to na powodzie ciąży ciężar dowodu. A jak wykonawca ma udowodnić (nawet, jak ma rację) jak się umawiali, jak nie ma umowy na piśmie?
A jak jest umowa na piśmie, to udowodni wszystko. Włącznie z tym, że to wina inwestora, że termin nie został dotrzymany, bo wprowadził w trakcie prac miany X (aneks nr 1), Y (aneks nr 2) i Z (aneks nr 3) i to opóźniło budowę.

----------


## forgetit

A na koniec kierownik za pincet, a to i tak drogo bo kasuje jak za studia. Po co inspektor, pooglądam na Youtubie i poczytam Muratora   :bash:

----------


## Sławomir Zając

> *To, że robota szuka jego, a nie on roboty (i to przez polecenia) jest dla mnie chyba najlepszą rekomendacją.*


Zapewne masz rację, ale u mnie ani razu się nie zdarzyło, żebym MUSIAŁ jechać do kogoś na rozmowę. Być może przy SSO to się zdarza, ale przy kolejnych etapach coraz rzadziej będziesz miał sytuację, w której wykonawca nie będzie mógł do Ciebie przyjechać.




> Dla mnie jedynym wartym coś zabezpieczeniem jest renoma. Miałem umowy notarialne z deweloperem na mieszkanie i udział w garażu. Jak przyszło do naprawiania usterek, to i sąd nie pomógł.


Rozumiem rozżalenie. Ja miałem sytuacje, w której moi klienci - pomimo podpisanej umowy i zlecenia usługi - nie zapłacili. Czy to oznacza, że nie powinienem podpisywać umów z innymi klientami?



> Drugim zabezpieczeniem jest płacenie z dołu. Ciekawostka - wykonawca SSO wyśmiał mnie, jak ostatnio z góry zapłaciłem za beton w betoniarni. Przy czym z góry to było płacenie gdy za oknem sypał się towar do gruch, które miały do mnie jechać.


Słusznie. 



> Określenie zakresu - fajnie. Tylko z jaką dokładnością?  (...)  Umowa fajna rzecz, ale często sztuka dla sztuki.


W jaki sposób określisz zakres obowiązków wykonawcy bez umowy? Pytam, bo nie rozumiem. W jaki sposób wykonawca będzie pewny, że podjął się realizacji konkretnego zadania, za określoną kwotę, jeżeli nie ma nic na piśmie? W jaki sposób ty będziesz pewny, że wykonawca zrobi to, czego oczekujesz?
Z doświadczenia - jeżeli masz charakter, jesteś wymagający i nie obawiasz się konfrontacji z wykonawcą to rzeczywiście możesz sobie poradzić bez podpisania umowy. 
Ale tak właściwie to po co? Napisanie umowy nie trwa długo. Rezygnacja z podpisania umowy to trochę tak, jakbyś zrezygnował z wzięcia gwarancji na nowy telewizor bo renoma producenta przemawia za jakością kupionego urządzenia. Umowa to dodatkowe zabezpieczenie interesów inwestora, a nie remedium na wszystkie problemy.




> Paradoksalnie IMO inwestor ma lepszą pozycję, jak nie została spisana umowa. 
> Inwestor widzi coś, co mu się nie podoba: Jak mi tego nie poprawicie, to nie zapłacę!
> Wykonawca: Jest zrobione zgodnie z umową i projektem - jak nie zapłacisz, to pójdę do sądu i wygram!
> I: Nie ma umowy na piśmie, a myśmy się inaczej umawiali, niż jest zrobione!
> A to na powodzie ciąży ciężar dowodu. A jak wykonawca ma udowodnić (nawet, jak ma rację) jak się umawiali, jak nie ma umowy na piśmie?
> A jak jest umowa na piśmie, to udowodni wszystko. Włącznie z tym, że to wina inwestora, że termin nie został dotrzymany, bo wprowadził w trakcie prac miany X (aneks nr 1), Y (aneks nr 2) i Z (aneks nr 3) i to opóźniło budowę.


Z jednej strony rozumiem takie podejście. Masz charakter i wykorzystasz to podczas budowy domu. Ja jednak cenię sobie spokój. W umowie zawieram informację o karach umownych za każdy dzień opóźnienia, opisuję zakres obowiązków (dokładność zależy od charakteru prac, ale z założenia nie przesadzam ze szczegółowością bo nie wszystko można przewidzieć) itp. Po co mam się wykłócać z wykonawcą i tracić swój i jego czas?
Bez umowy... co zrobisz, jeżeli wykonawca skończy pracę po terminie? Zapłacisz mniej? O ile mniej? Przecież to już z założenia prowadzi do nieprzyjemnej wymiany zdań - wykonawca będzie uważał, że chcesz się na nim wzbogacić. 
Inwestor ma lepszą pozycję bez umowy? Przypuśćmy, że inwestor znajdzie błędy w wykonanych pracach już po rozliczeniu, po paru tygodniach. Dlaczego wykonawca miałby poświęcać wtedy swój czas i do niego przyjeżdżać na poprawki, skoro nie ma nic na piśmie?

----------


## forgetit

> Paradoksalnie IMO inwestor ma lepszą pozycję, jak nie została spisana umowa. 
> 
> A to na powodzie ciąży ciężar dowodu.


Acha, czyli najpierw łamiemy prawo, a potem się na nie powołujemy (paradoksalnie tą samą ustawę)

----------


## fotohobby

> Nie zauważyłem, żeby miał.
> Klienci czekają grzecznie. I przyjeżdżają.
> W parę godzin to zaprawa/klej zdąży stwardnieć i może być kosztowna naprawa błędu niedopilnowanych pracowników.
> Ja wiem, że jest wiele ekip, gdzie szef wpada od czasu do czasu, bo jego ludzie robią kilka budów na raz. Mi odpowiada taka sytuacja, gdzie szef cały czas trzym rękę na pulsie. *To, że robota szuka jego, a nie on roboty (i to przez polecenia) jest dla mnie chyba najlepszą rekomendacją.*



Biedny gość, że musi latać i swoim ludziom na ręce patrzeć...
Ja swojà ekipę poleciłem kilku forumowiczom, bo szef rzetelny i ludzie staranni.
Fakt, że raz ktoś na moją budowę podjechał,  żebyb z nim pogadać, natomiast do kilku pojechał sam, najczęściej  po zamknięciu dnia u mnie.

Odwracając sytuację - podobnie absurdalnie zabrzmiałaby przestroga, żeby uważać na takich, co nie mogą w trakcie/po pracy odskoczyć, bo to może oznaczać, że nie mają zaufania fo kwalifikacji ludzi, których przejęli do pracy.  A ich ekipa to zbiaranina pakroków...

----------


## Kaizen

> Zapewne masz rację, ale u mnie ani razu się nie zdarzyło, żebym MUSIAŁ jechać do kogoś na rozmowę. Być może przy SSO to się zdarza, ale przy kolejnych etapach coraz rzadziej będziesz miał sytuację, w której wykonawca nie będzie mógł do Ciebie przyjechać.


Rzeczywiście, pisałem głównie o wykonawcy SSO, co w kwestii odwiedzin budowy (nie mnie) jest o tyle specyficzny, że nie bardzo jest co oglądać. Wykonawcy kolejnych etapów z kolei IMO wręcz przeciwnie - powinni IMO odwiedzić budowę. Dla przykładu jeden potencjalny wykonawca elewacji koniecznie chce sam wszystko zmierzyć i dopiero na podstawie własnych pomiarów i oględzin przygotować ofertę.




> Ja miałem sytuacje, w której moi klienci - pomimo podpisanej umowy i zlecenia usługi - nie zapłacili. Czy to oznacza, że nie powinienem podpisywać umów z innymi klientami?


Z punktu widzenia wykonawcy wręcz przeciwnie. Umowa jest bardzo korzystna i szczegółowy zakres jak najbardziej przydatny. Może w dalszych etapach da się go sprecyzować, ale przy SSO zmiany są wręcz pewne. A wtedy wykonawca jest "kryty" nawet, jak zawini z opóźnieniem prac. Tak mi się to skojarzyło ze sławną informatyzacją ZUS. Przez to, że przepisy i wymagania zmieniały się wielokrotnie to ze swoją umową mógł nie kończyć jej nigdy i jeszcze wytargać odszkodowanie od państwa.




> W jaki sposób określisz zakres obowiązków wykonawcy bez umowy?


Gwoli formalności umowę zawierasz zawsze - kwestia tylko czy ją podpisujesz, czy podajesz rękę. Jak próbujesz spisać dokładnie zakres, to (przynajmniej przy SSO) jest to spisanie dosyć grubej książki. Albo określasz ogólnie - wykonawca wie lepiej od inwestora, jaki jest prawdopodobny zakres zmian. Ot, u mnie potencjalne największe, nad którymi zastanawialiśmy się to czy deskowanie dachu/czy nie, czy strop gęstożebrowy/czy lany a jeżeli monolityczny to czy szalunki systemowe/czy deski. I jedni coś tam próbowali rozróżnić i zapisać a inni stwierdzili, że budowa takiego domku to dla nich 2 miesiące pracy. I czy taką, czy inną opcje wybierzemy, to nie wpływa na wycenę i będzie to X zł. 





> Pytam, bo nie rozumiem. W jaki sposób wykonawca będzie pewny, że podjął się realizacji konkretnego zadania, za określoną kwotę, jeżeli nie ma nic na piśmie?


Wykonawca wie lepiej, czego się podjął niż inwestor. Wie, jak zbroi, jak łączy ściany działowe z konstrukcyjnymi i wiele innych detali które spisane zajęłyby gruby tom.  Chyba, że zapiszemy właśnie zgrubnie "wykonanie SSO wraz z więźbą budynku zgodnie z projektem budowlanym i zasadami sztuki do dnia X, za kwotę Y płatną w trzech ratach po wykonaniu A a zł, B bzł, C c zł". Tylko taka umowa, na dobrą sprawę niewiele precyzuje. Ale właśnie tego typu umowę (ustną) ostatecznie mam.




> W jaki sposób ty będziesz pewny, że wykonawca zrobi to, czego oczekujesz?


Ja to mam pewność, że zrobi nie to, czego oczekuję. Nie jestem budowlańcem, więc nie wiem, czego dokładnie oczekiwać i kilka rzeczy już mnie zaskoczyło. Chodzi o to, żeby efekty były lepsze, niż moje oczekiwania.




> Ale tak właściwie to po co? Napisanie umowy nie trwa długo.


To zależy od jej dokładności. 




> Rezygnacja z podpisania umowy to trochę tak, jakbyś zrezygnował z wzięcia gwarancji na nowy telewizor bo renoma producenta przemawia za jakością kupionego urządzenia. Umowa to dodatkowe zabezpieczenie interesów inwestora, a nie remedium na wszystkie problemy.


Spisałeś kiedyś ze sklepem umowę na kupno telewizora? Gwarancję można spisać z wykonawcą. Czemu nie. Tylko po co, jak i tak niewiele daje. Na wiele sprzętów nie mam umowy gwarancyjnej ani sprzedaży. A np. przetestowałem na SSD - nie miałem na piśmie, a dostałem nowy dysk.

Właśnie o tym pisałem, że dla inwestora umowa to żadna gwarancja. Jak wykonawca solidny, to naprawi choćby umowa była potwierdzona tylko podaniem ręki. A nieuczciwy się wywinie i nawet sąd go nie zmusi. Umowa gwarancyjna to osobna sprawa.




> W umowie zawieram informację o karach umownych za każdy dzień opóźnienia,


Jak zapisać terminy, jak się buduje przez zimę? Czy też gdy nie da się zalać ław, bo ciągle będzie padało. 




> Bez umowy... co zrobisz, jeżeli wykonawca skończy pracę po terminie?


To samo, co z pisemną umową. Tylko właśnie nie mam określonego terminu. Wykonawca stwierdził, że miał zimy, gdzie całą zimę budował. A może i przez całą zimę trzymać mróz.
Albo robione latem badania geotechniczne wykażą niski poziom wód gruntowych, a jak na wiosnę koparka grzebnie to od razu woda. I co z wyceną i terminami? Takich sytuacji można wiele przewidzieć i zapisać w grubej umowie, ale jeszcze więcej się przewidzieć nie da.




> Inwestor ma lepszą pozycję bez umowy? Przypuśćmy, że inwestor znajdzie błędy w wykonanych pracach już po rozliczeniu, po paru tygodniach. Dlaczego wykonawca miałby poświęcać wtedy swój czas i do niego przyjeżdżać na poprawki, skoro nie ma nic na piśmie?


O jakich błędach piszesz? Niezgodności ze sztuką budowlaną? To co za różnica, czy masz umowę na piśmie, czy nie? Po co ma przyjeżdżać? No, wracamy wreszcie do meritum - *dla renomy i zadowolonego klienta.*
Bo to jedyne, co daje jakąś gwarancję. Umowa pisemna daje ledwo złudzenie bezpieczeństwa.




> Acha, czyli najpierw łamiemy prawo, a potem się na nie powołujemy (paradoksalnie tą samą ustawę)


Gdzie tu jest złamanie prawa?

----------


## wojgoc

wg mnie to czy masz umowę spisaną czy też zawartą ustnie to jej realizacja zależy od nas LUDZI.
Jeśli Wykonawca będzie nieuczciwy to wyegzekwowanie nalezycie wykonanej pracy ma promil szans - żaden wyrok sadowy nie pomoze. Nie bedziesz przecież wstrzymywał robót do czasu rozstrzygnięcia sprawy w sądzie - kontynuowanie tych prac często skutkuje odrzuceniem pozwu ze wzgledu np. na brak mozliwości stwierdzenia tych wad przez biegłego sadowego. Sprawa w sadzie w 2 instancjach to min. 2 lata przy podtrzymanym korzystnym wyroku. Mozesz nie czekać, zrobić poprawki a Wykonawcę pozwać o zwrot poniesionych kosztów - ale tu znowu szerokie pole do popisu czy uzasadnione poprawki, kto je stwierdził. Najlepiej jak stwierdzającym będzie biegły sadowy będący na liście biegłych naszego sadu rejonowego czy okregowego - ale to znowu kolejny spory wydatek.
Jesli Inwestor będzie nieuczciwy i nie zapłaci Wykonawcy to taka sama droga sądowa - pewnie sprytny Wykonawca napisze kilka listów do Inwestora uprzedzając kwestie zawarte w pozwie. 
Tak więc kwestia charakteru ludzkiego jest najwazniejsza, a nie czy masz spisaną umowę.

----------


## kaszpir007

Niestety cena nie idzie zawsze z jakością ...

Wiele wykonawców jedzie "na renomie" i bardzo często inwestorzy są laikami i nie wiedzą jak zweryfikować jakoś wykonywanych prac przez wykonawcę.

Jak szukałem wykonawcy to wyceny na budowę domu SSO + kompletny dach były mocno zróżnicowane i najtańsza oferta od najdroższej była prawie 3 krotnie niższa ...

Miałem wybranego jednego wykonawcę ale nie do konca byłem jego pewny , bo zamiast pokazać mi swoje budowy to interesował się zakupem materiałem "przez niego" ...

Dopiero później przypomniało się że po co szukam wykoanwcy z jakiś odległych terenów jak mam wykonawcę baaardzo blisko i do tego widziałem jego budowy a sam wykonawca mieszka blisko mnie ...
Po negocjacjach udało się uzyskać satysfakcjonująca mnie kwotę.

Najważniejsze jest aby nie być gościem na budowie i codziennie być choć chwilę na budowie. Jak wykonawca zobczy że inwestor przyjeźdza patrzy , ogląda to wie że musi się "pilnować" ...

Do mojego nie miałem większych zastrzeżeń  , co nie znacza że musiał niektóre rzeczy poprawiać po zwróceniu mu na toi uwagi oraz po przyjdzie (na moją prośbę) KB ...

Obok mnie buduje inny inwestor dom. Na budowie bywa baaaaaaardzo rzadko , widziałem go może kilka razy ...
Nie wiem ile płacił za budowę , ale jak patrząc na tamtą budowę to jest to obraz nędzy i rozpaczy , aż zdziwony jestem że KB nie miał zastrzeżeń.
Mimo że buduje z pustaków ceramicznych na zwykłą zaprawę to ściany krzywe niesamowicie , zastosowane nadproża niedopasowane (za krókie w stosunku do otworów) , styropian klejony na placki i do tego niedbale.

Rozmawiałem z wykonawcą i sami też byli "podpatrzyć konkurencję" to też stwierdzli że tragedia ...

Ja mam umowę z wykonawcą , bo sam chciał a dodatkowo miał płacone za wykonany i odebrany przez KB etap budowy , ale jak umawiałem się z innm wykonawcą na budowę ogrodzenia , na elektrykę , na hydraulikę to była tylko umowa ustna. Ustalenie kwoty i zakresu prac i tyle.

Myślę że szanujący się wykonawca dba o renomę i papier do niczego nie jest potrzebny ...

Teraz niedługo będą robione tynki i wylewki i też żadnych umów nie będzie , bo i po co ?

I tak takie umowy w większosci można sobie , bo jak wykonawca nie będzie chciał poprawić błędów to i tak sie nie go nie zmusi a ewentulane koszty i czas jaki by zajęło dochodzenie swoich praw jest tak kosztowny i długi że nieuczciwi wykoanwcy to wiedzą ...

----------


## Sławomir Zając

Kaizen - wskazówki, o których piszę, dotyczą całej budowy. SSO jest jest dość specyficzne: wykonawcy SSO są zwykle bardzo solidni, prace idą jak marzenie, dom rośnie, inwestor się cieszy. Największe problemy są później - im dalej w las tym trudniej o kompetentnych fachowców i o wiele łatwiej stracić czas i pieniądze. Czasami wręcz nie można znaleźć fachowców w najbliższej okolicy - ja miałem niesamowity problem ze znalezieniem hydraulika, a spotkałem się chyba ze wszystkimi w promieniu kilku kilometrów...
Szczerze mówiąc wypowiadasz się tak pewnie na temat braku potrzeby podpisywania umów, że byłem pewny, że już masz budowę dawno za sobą... 

Po kolei: 
Umowę na SSO można napisać w taki sposób, aby chroniła interesy obu stron. Można określić terminy określając np. wykonanie budowy w dniach roboczych i określić, kiedy prace nie mają miejsca (niska temperatura, deszcz itp.) oraz określić, że termin realizacji może zostać przedłużony, jeżeli wynikły jakieś nieprzewidziane okoliczności. To są standardowe zapisy w umowach. Przykładowo w przypadku umowy B2B czymś normalnym są zapisy wykluczające odpowiedzialność z uwagi na działanie sił wyższych. To, co będzie zawierała umowa zależy od obu stron - jeżeli wykonawca będzie uważał, że zapisy są krzywdzące to na pewno Ci o tym powie.

Ja umowę na SSO podzieliłem na 4 etapy - fundamenty, ściany zewnętrzne, więźba, ściany wewnętrzne. Za każdy etap wykonawca miał otrzymać jakąś część pieniędzy. W umowie napisałem, że od każdego etapu odejmuję 10% wynagrodzenia (zabezpieczenie na wypadek gdyby wykonawca chciał się ze mną rozstać po jakimś etapie), a całość wynagrodzenia jest płatna 7 dni po odbiorze prac. Dodałem też informację o karze umownej na wypadek odstąpienia od umowy - jeżeli wykonawca na tydzień przed rozpoczęciem prac powiedziałby mi, że jednak rezygnuje, to byłbym przecież co najmniej kilka miesięcy w plecy. Bez umowy mógłbym tylko postraszyć go, że rozpowiem o tej sytuacji w okolicy...
Kara umowna wystarczająco daje mi pewność, że wykonawca się zjawi na budowie. Oprócz tego oczywiście chodzi o całokształt - wykonawca powinien być wybrany z głową - umowa jest tylko kolejnym z elementów, które wspólnie dbają o dobry sen inwestora.
Jeżeli chodzi o szczegółowość i zakres prac: przy SSO nie ma co przesadzać, ale przy innych pracach należy dość dokładnie opisać warunki współpracy. Przypuśćmy, że wykańczasz łazienkę - czy ustalisz z wykonawcą wszystko ustnie, jak w przypadku SSO? 

W życiu już widziałem sporo i wiem, że nawet najlepszy fachowiec ma gorsze dni, że nawet najlepszym ekipom zdarzają się spore potknięcia i nie każdy wykonawca dba o renomę i zadowolonego klienta. Właśnie dlatego należy mieć wszystko na piśmie.

Tak – to prawda, że mało inwestorów podpisuje umowy z wykonawcami, przez co wykonawcy przyzwyczaili się do tego, że umów się nie podpisuje. Nawet dla sporej części rzetelnych i dobrych wykonawców podpisanie umowy jest czymś niepotrzebnym. Stanowczo w tym miejscu muszę podkreślić, że każdy wykonawca, który brał udział w budowie mojego domu podpisał umowę i jestem najlepszym przykładem na to, że można i należy to zrobić. 
A umowa jest potrzeba chociażby po to, aby:

- Mieć dane wykonawcy
- Wiedzieć, jaka jest wysokość ustalonego wynagrodzenia
- Jaki jest zakres prac
- Jaki jest termin rozpoczęcia i zakończenia prac
- Jakie są kary umowne za przekroczenie terminów
- Jakie są gwarancje na wykonane prace

Lubię umowy bo lubię spać spokojnie  :smile: 
Jeżeli ktoś twierdzi, że umowy są bez sensu bo i tak niczego nie dają:




> Teraz niedługo będą robione tynki i wylewki i też żadnych umów nie będzie , bo i po co ?
> 
> I tak takie umowy w większosci można sobie , bo jak wykonawca nie będzie chciał poprawić błędów to i tak sie nie go nie zmusi a ewentulane koszty i czas jaki by zajęło dochodzenie swoich praw jest tak kosztowny i długi że nieuczciwi wykoanwcy to wiedzą ...


to cóż - to już problem inwestora, że nie wierzy w skuteczność zawartej umowy. Żyjemy w państwie prawa. Umowy mają moc prawną. W przypadku kiedy wykonawca nie będzie chciał poprawić błędów to masz umowę i możesz dzięki temu wykonywać kolejne kroki - wysyłać wezwania do naprawy błędów i w ostateczności iść do sądu.
Jeżeli jednak ktoś w tym momencie machnął ręką i pomyślał "szkoda fatygi, nie będzie mi się chciało, to już lepiej bez umowy" to droga wolna. Działasz na własną szkodę, ale to Twoje życie i Twoje pieniądze.

W sumie to ja się wcale nie dziwię, że jest na rynku tylu oszustów, skoro sami inwestorzy są przekonani, że będą mieli lepiej, jeżeli nie podpiszą żadnej umowy. 
Inwestor nie ma jak udowodnić, jaki zakres prac był ustalony, nie ma na piśmie ustalonego wynagrodzenia i pozostaje mu tylko wiara w rzetelność wykonawcy... co czasami ma taką moc, jak trzymanie mocno kciuków...

----------


## forgetit

> Gdzie tu jest złamanie prawa?


Art. 648 KC

----------


## wojgoc

> Lubię umowy bo lubię spać spokojnie 
> Jeżeli ktoś twierdzi, że umowy są bez sensu bo i tak niczego nie dają:
> to cóż - to już problem inwestora, że nie wierzy w skuteczność zawartej umowy. Żyjemy w państwie prawa. Umowy mają moc prawną. W przypadku kiedy wykonawca nie będzie chciał poprawić błędów to masz umowę i możesz dzięki temu wykonywać kolejne kroki - wysyłać wezwania do naprawy błędów i w ostateczności iść do sądu..


Umowa ustna ma taką samą moc prawną jak umowa pisemna.
Odnoszę wrażenie, ze nie miałeś sprawy sądowej, skoro taką wiarę przykładasz do tego co spisane na papierze.
Załózmy, ze Wykonawca sknocił pewien etap prac. Wzywasz Go pisemnie do naprawy błędów, wysyłasz wezwania przedsądowe a On dalej nie przychodzi poprawić. I co robisz? Składasz pozew? Bierzesz innego Wykonawce który poprawia błędy?
Przechodziłeś tę drogę przez mękę w państwie prawa, w którym zyjemy?
W przypadku tzw. zwykłych umów o roboty budowlane, gdzie występują jedynie dwie strony umowy, a mianowicie inwestor i wykonawca, to w myśl art. 648 § 1 k.c. umowa o roboty budowlane powinna być stwierdzona pismem. Nie zachodzi zatem w tym przypadku rygor nieważności samej umowy, jeżeli nie została zachowana wymagana forma pisemna, a jedynie forma ta została zastrzeżona dla celów dowodowych. Sam zakres prac budowlanych realizowanych na podstawie umowy, nie ma zasadniczo znaczenia.

----------


## Sławomir Zając

> Umowa ustna ma taką samą moc prawną jak umowa pisemna.


Oczywiście. W przypadku niejasności Ty będziesz miał swoją rację, a wykonawca swoją. Dlaczego zatem nie spisać umowy? I po co wierzyć na słowo? 
Znajomemu też pożyczysz pieniądze "na gębę"?




> Odnoszę wrażenie, ze nie miałeś sprawy sądowej, skoro taką wiarę przykładasz do tego co spisane na papierze.


Miałem. Działam głównie jako przedsiębiorca i WIEM, że umowy działają. 




> Załózmy, ze Wykonawca sknocił pewien etap prac. Wzywasz Go pisemnie do naprawy błędów


O właśnie. Ja mogę go wezwać do naprawy błędów bo mam umowę. Ty nie masz umowy więc...?




> , wysyłasz wezwania przedsądowe


Tak. Jest to kolejny, drugi już krok, który mogę poczynić, aby zmusić wykonawcę do poprawy swojej pracy. Mogę ten krok zrobić bo mam umowę. Ty - nie.




> a On dalej nie przychodzi poprawić. I co robisz? Składasz pozew? Bierzesz innego Wykonawce który poprawia błędy?


W zależności od sytuacji albo składam pozew (dlaczego mam tego nie robić?!) albo/i biorę innego wykonawcę i będę żądał pokrycia wynagrodzenia z kieszeni pierwszego wykonawcy.

Czy umowa GWARANTUJE mi odzyskanie pieniędzy w takiej sytuacji? Nie, ale bardzo znacząco zwiększa szanse powodzenia. Ba, już sama świadomość wykonawcy, że podpisał umowę, zmniejsza prawdopodobieństwo wystąpienia takiego problemu, jaki opisujesz.

----------


## Elfir

Dlaczego nie spisać umowy? Bo ogromna ilość budowlańców pracuje na czarno. 
Owszem, generalny wykonawca, duża firma, nie. 
Ale jak się buduje systemem gospodarczym z jednym, dwojgiem majstrów, to zapomnij o pisemnej umowie  :smile:

----------


## Sławomir Zając

> Ale jak się buduje systemem gospodarczym z jednym, dwojgiem majstrów, to zapomnij o pisemnej umowie


Jeżeli już bardzo chcesz współpracować kimś na czarno to umów się z nim, że zgadzasz się na to, ale umowę i tak podpiszecie. Nikt oprócz was (a przede wszystkim urząd skarbowy) nie ma przecież wglądu w tę umowę. Jeżeli wykonawca jest rzetelny to nie będzie miał nic przeciwko. Przy prostszych pracach możesz się nawet umówić, że umowa zostanie komisyjnie zniszczona po zapłaceniu za prace.
A jeżeli nie będzie chciał podpisać takiej umowy... na pewno chciałabyś współpracować z kimś, kto pracuje na czarno i boi się pod czymkolwiek podpisywać? Oczywiście, że wszystko może pójść dobrze, ale czy warto liczyć na łut szczęścia?

----------


## wojgoc

> O właśnie. Ja mogę go wezwać do naprawy błędów bo mam umowę. Ty nie masz umowy więc...?
> Jest to kolejny, drugi już krok, który mogę poczynić, aby zmusić wykonawcę do poprawy swojej pracy. Mogę ten krok zrobić bo mam umowę. Ty - nie.
> W zależności od sytuacji albo składam pozew (dlaczego mam tego nie robić?!) albo/i biorę innego wykonawcę i będę żądał pokrycia wynagrodzenia z kieszeni pierwszego wykonawcy.
> Czy umowa GWARANTUJE mi odzyskanie pieniędzy w takiej sytuacji? Nie, ale bardzo znacząco zwiększa szanse powodzenia. Ba, już sama świadomość wykonawcy, że podpisał umowę, zmniejsza prawdopodobieństwo wystąpienia takiego problemu, jaki opisujesz.


*
Twoja umowa pisemna a moja ustna ma ten sam charakter prawny*- czy to do Ciebie dociera :bash: 
 Niesie za sobą te same skutki prawne, mam prawo do tych samych czynności co i Ty - mogę wezwać do naprawy szkody, złozyć pozew, itp, itd. Ani Tobie ani mi żadna umowa nie gwarantuje odzyskania pieniedzy.
Ja nie jestem przeciwnikiem spisywania umów -  jak jest obopólna chęć to proszę bardzo, Ale żaden szanujący się Wykonawca nie podpisze umowy kilkudziesięciostronicowej - a tylko taka moze zawierać rozmaite przypadki jakie mogą się przytrafić w trakcie budowy - bo Mu się włączy alarm, ze będą problemy, Po co Mu "pałowanie się z Inwestorem" skoro wyrobił swoje renomę, ma kolejkę chętnych.

Czy w swojej umowie masz też kary dla Inwestora za np. postoje na budowie wynikłe z Twojej winy?
Czy jak wykona prace przed terminem, z należytą starannością to otrzyma dodatkowe 10% wynagrodzenia? Zgodzisz się na taki zapis w umowie?
Jeśli nie to dlaczego? Skoro siebie zabezpieczasz 10% kosztów robocizny na wszelki zaś to powinno to działać w 2 strony.

Najważniejsze jest zaufanie - jesli go nie ma z obydwu stron to żadna umowa nie uchroni przed kłopotami.

----------


## kaszpir007

> to cóż - to już problem inwestora, że nie wierzy w skuteczność zawartej umowy. Żyjemy w państwie prawa. Umowy mają moc prawną. W przypadku kiedy wykonawca nie będzie chciał poprawić błędów to masz umowę i możesz dzięki temu wykonywać kolejne kroki - wysyłać wezwania do naprawy błędów i w ostateczności iść do sądu.
> Jeżeli jednak ktoś w tym momencie machnął ręką i pomyślał "szkoda fatygi, nie będzie mi się chciało, to już lepiej bez umowy" to droga wolna. Działasz na własną szkodę, ale to Twoje życie i Twoje pieniądze.


Ale przecież jest umowa tylko ustna ...

Ustalamy zasady i sposoby wynagrodzenia i tyle.

Elektryk dostał projekt do ręki i robił . Część materiałów kupiłem , inne on dokupił. Po skończeniu pracy zapłaciłęm mu i tyle.
Była pewnna rozbieżność , ale wynikała ona z moich "fanabierii"  :wink: 
Po tynkach ma sie ponownie pojawić i wykonać pomiary.

Tak samo czlowiek od płotów. Powiedział ile za m2 , pomierzył i tyle.  Będzie mi jeszcze robił kawałek ogrodzenia..
Kilka lat temu robił mi też facet kostkę. Też umowa na gębę , jak miałem problem to przyjechał i poprawiał.

Tam gdzie mieszkam mało kto popsisuje umowy , no chyba że jest jakaś zaawansowana praca i skomplkowana.

Ale jakby miałą wyglądać "umowa" na połozenie kostki , wykonanie ogrodzenia , czy nawet położenie instalacji ?


Ale czemu ma inwestor udawadniać ?

Chyba nikt nie płaci wykonawcy przed wykonaną robotą a po robocie. Jak będzie nie tak jak zostało ustalowne to nie płacę i czekam aż wykonawca zrobi tak jak chce i jak sie umawialiśmy.
Jak jakiś wykonawca chce zaliczek lub płatności z góry to takiego bym nie zatrudnił ...

Poza tym nie biorę ludzi z "ulicy" , choć elektryka i hydraulika mam z ogłoszenia , ale też "prześledziłem" tych fachowców i wiedziałem że zajmują się tym od lat ...

----------


## Kaizen

> Lubię umowy bo lubię spać spokojnie


Ja nie twierdzę, że umowy są złe. Piszę, że *są przeceniane i dają złudzenie lepszej ochrony,* a tymczasem dużo lepszą ochronę daje zawarcie ustnej umowy z wykonawcą z dużą renomą potwierdzoną podaniem ręki.
Równie dobrze można spać spokojnie, bo dałem na mszę w intencji udanej budowy. Jak komuś to pomaga spać spokojnie, to można spisywać umowę i dawać na mszę.
Umowy pisemne zawiera się na okoliczność pójścia do sądu. Więc najpierw trzeba sobie zadać pytanie, czy pójdę do sądu, jak coś pójdzie nie tak. Ja nie dopuszczam takiej możliwości poza drobiazgami typu brak zapłaty - ale to nie ta sytuacja, gdy jestem inwestorem.




> Art. 648 KC


W KC masz mnóstwo zapisów, które dodają jeszcze że coś powinno być na piśmie pod rygorem nieważności. Tu nawet nie ma rygoru. A orzecznictwo jest takie, że umowa ustna jest ważna i chroni lepiej inwestora, bo w razie wątpliwości jest domniemanie najszerszego możliwego zakresu prac i stosuje się do niej przepisy ogólne.

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

_... lubię umowy bo lubię spać spokojnie
... są przeceniane i dają złudzenie lepszej ochrony_

obydwoje macie rację  :yes: 
- umowa jest wskazana, ale nie zawsze daje "spokojne spanie"
przykład :
Wykonawca dostaje zadanie wykonania np. drenażu opaskowego wokół budynku w skład którego wchodzą studzienki drenarskie, rureczki drenarskie, żwir, geowłóknina, itd ... wszystko co związane z wykonaniem drenażu i oczywiście punkt odbioru wody drenarskiej, przykładowo zbiornik.
Umowa mówi - o "*wykonaniu drenażu*". ( Koniec treści tego zapisu w Umowie )
--- drenaż zostaje wykonany zgodnie z Umową,  po czym parter budynku zostaje zalany wodą, ponieważ drenaż stanowi układ zamknięty z brakiem odpływu wody do zbiornika, który nie został ujęty w umowie !!!
pytanie : 
- czy zbiornik powinien być ujęty w umowie, czy też nie ? 
- czy drenaż jest prawidłowo wykonany ( bez zbiornika, czy też innego odprowadzenia ) w celu jakim ma służyć, czy też nie ?
- czy Inwestor powinien wiedzieć, że zbiorniki stanowią integralna część drenażu, czy też nie? i czy powinien się nad tym zastanawiać nie mając wiedzy technicznej ? ... zleca wykonanie drenażu !
... tak więc "kij ma dwa końce", ale ciekaw jestem waszych opinii

----------


## Elfir

> Jeżeli już bardzo chcesz współpracować kimś na czarno to umów się z nim, że zgadzasz się na to, ale umowę i tak podpiszecie. Nikt oprócz was (a przede wszystkim urząd skarbowy) nie ma przecież wglądu w tę umowę. Jeżeli wykonawca jest rzetelny to nie będzie miał nic przeciwko. Przy prostszych pracach możesz się nawet umówić, że umowa zostanie komisyjnie zniszczona po zapłaceniu za prace.
> A jeżeli nie będzie chciał podpisać takiej umowy... na pewno chciałabyś współpracować z kimś, kto pracuje na czarno i boi się pod czymkolwiek podpisywać? Oczywiście, że wszystko może pójść dobrze, ale czy warto liczyć na łut szczęścia?


Z żadnym wykonawcą nie miałam umowy, poza jednym który faktycznie był firmą zatrudniająca pracowników. Żaden nie chciał płatności przelewem. Tylko gotówka z ręki do ręki. 
Ludzie wyłącznie z polecenia.

----------


## Sławomir Zając

> *
> Twoja umowa pisemna a moja ustna ma ten sam charakter prawny*- czy to do Ciebie dociera


Względnie łatwo jest dowieść sam fakt zawarcia umowy ustnej (np. świadkowie), ale w jaki sposób udowodnisz szczegółowe warunki tej umowy? Po co sobie tak utrudniać życie? 




> Ale żaden szanujący się Wykonawca nie podpisze umowy kilkudziesięciostronicowej - a tylko taka moze zawierać rozmaite przypadki jakie mogą się przytrafić w trakcie budowy


Błędna argumentacja. Umowa powinna być napisana zwykłym językiem, ma być zrozumiała i ma być zwięzła. Takie umowy tworzę i takie umowy wykonawcy podpisują. 




> Czy w swojej umowie masz też kary dla Inwestora za np. postoje na budowie wynikłe z Twojej winy?


W umowie jest kara umowna, którą JA płacę, jeżeli zrezygnuję ze współpracy. To zapewnia bezpieczeństwo wykonawcy. Innych kar nie mam, ale jeżeli wykonawca będzie chciał umieścić taki zapis i dobrze to uargumentuje to oczywiście się na to zgodzę. Umowa ma chronić obie strony.




> Czy jak wykona prace przed terminem, z należytą starannością to otrzyma dodatkowe 10% wynagrodzenia? Zgodzisz się na taki zapis w umowie?


Tak - jeżeli by mi bardzo zależało na terminie realizacji. Przecież to normalne, że płaci się więcej na ekspresową realizację usług. 




> Jeśli nie to dlaczego? Skoro siebie zabezpieczasz 10% kosztów robocizny na wszelki zaś to powinno to działać w 2 strony.
> Najważniejsze jest zaufanie - jesli go nie ma z obydwu stron to żadna umowa nie uchroni przed kłopotami.


Zaufanie? Mam zaufać obcej osobie? Mam przeprowadzić inwestycję wartą kilkaset tysięcy złotych opierając się na zaufaniu? 




> Ja nie twierdzę, że umowy są złe. Piszę, że *są przeceniane i dają złudzenie lepszej ochrony,* a tymczasem dużo lepszą ochronę daje zawarcie ustnej umowy z wykonawcą z dużą renomą potwierdzoną podaniem ręki.


Zawarcie pisemnej umowy z wykonawcą z dużą renomą daje jeszcze lepszą ochronę.




> Równie dobrze można spać spokojnie, bo dałem na mszę w intencji udanej budowy. Jak komuś to pomaga spać spokojnie, to można spisywać umowę i dawać na mszę.
> Umowy pisemne zawiera się na okoliczność pójścia do sądu. Więc najpierw trzeba sobie zadać pytanie, czy pójdę do sądu, jak coś pójdzie nie tak. Ja nie dopuszczam takiej możliwości poza drobiazgami typu brak zapłaty - ale to nie ta sytuacja, gdy jestem inwestorem.


A to już jest myślenie życzeniowe... "Nic mi nie będzie, umiem dobierać wykonawców, nie będę niczego podpisywał bo znam się na ludziach". 
"Umowy pisemne zawiera się na okoliczność pójścia do sądu." - problem w tym, że nigdy nie wiesz, kiedy możesz pójść do sądu. Nigdy nie wiesz, czy umowa się przyda czy nie - dlatego warto ją spisać. Równie dobrze mógłbyś twierdzić, żeby nie zapisać pasów w samochodzie, bo nie dopuszczasz możliwości, żeby zdarzył się wypadek...




> Tam gdzie mieszkam mało kto popsisuje umowy , no chyba że jest jakaś zaawansowana praca i skomplkowana.


A skąd wiesz, że mało kto podpisuje umowy? Próbowałeś? 




> Ale jakby miałą wyglądać "umowa" na połozenie kostki , wykonanie ogrodzenia , czy nawet położenie instalacji ?


No... normalnie  :Smile:  O co pytasz dokładnie?

Słuchajcie - to jest wątek dla ludzi, którzy zaczynają przygodę z budownictwem. Moja rada jest prosta - piszcie umowy.
Czy dobrze rozumiem, że waszą radą dla inwestorów jest: "Nie piszcie umów"?

----------


## Elfir

Nie dajemy rad.  Przedstawiamy przaśną rzeczywistość, której wykonawca raczej ucieknie niż podpisze coś czym można go szantażować przed US  :smile:

----------


## wojgoc

> Słuchajcie - to jest wątek dla ludzi, którzy zaczynają przygodę z budownictwem. Moja rada jest prosta - piszcie umowy.
> Czy dobrze rozumiem, że waszą radą dla inwestorów jest: "Nie piszcie umów"?


Idea wątku wzniosła :yes:  :yes:  :yes: .
Proponuje abyś jako autor wątku wrzucił treść swojej umowy jak wzór dla tych, co dopiero zaczynają mysleć o przygodzie budowania swojego domu.
W ten sposób w znaczący sposób ułatwisz Im życie, a my, starzy wyjadacze przeczytamy i ewentualnie wniesiemy swoje uwagi.

----------


## Kaizen

> "Umowy pisemne zawiera się na okoliczność pójścia do sądu." - problem w tym, że nigdy nie wiesz, kiedy możesz pójść do sądu. Nigdy nie wiesz, czy umowa się przyda czy nie - dlatego warto ją spisać.


Nie o to chodzi, że nic mi nie będzie. Zwyczajnie już wiem, że nawet jak coś będzie nie tak, to nie pójdę do sądu. Wiem, sprawdziłem - sądy nie są dla ludzi. Strata czasu i pieniędzy. Wszelkie inne legalne metody dochodzenia swoich racji biorę pod uwagę - pójścia do sądu nie (w zakresie dochodzenia swoich praw od wykonawcy prac budowlanych).

*Dochodziłeś kiedyś w sądzie swoich praw z umowy? Ja tak. I dziękuję. Nigdy więcej.*

Może o zapłatę. Ale to też małe szanse - od kilku lat mam wyrok z klauzulą wykonalności należności od najemcy, co mi nie zapłacił. Komornik rozkłada ręce, bo nie ma z czego ściągnąć. I co z tego, że miałem umowę, i że nawet poszedłem do sądu? Straciłem kasę na prawnika i sąd, a nawet podstawowej należności nie odzyskałem.
Z deweloperem skończyło się na próbie ugody przedsądowej - pewnie bym poszedł do sądu, ale trochę mnie inne sprawy zajęły ale też wiedziałem, że nawet jak wygram to dostanę troszkę kaski na otarcie łez, a wady bloku pozostaną nienaprawione.

----------


## Sławomir Zając

> Nie o to chodzi, że nic mi nie będzie. Zwyczajnie już wiem, że nawet jak coś będzie nie tak, to nie pójdę do sądu. Wiem, sprawdziłem - sądy nie są dla ludzi. Strata czasu i pieniędzy. Wszelkie inne legalne metody dochodzenia swoich racji biorę pod uwagę - pójścia do sądu nie (w zakresie dochodzenia swoich praw od wykonawcy prac budowlanych).


Bardzo mi przykro. Miałem sprawy sądowe, nie zawsze kończyły się sukcesem. Najbardziej drażni mnie to, że można prawie bezkarnie prowadzić spółkę z o.o. W tej chwili szarpię się z jedną - komornik nie znalazł majątku, wytoczyłem sprawę cywilną, zobaczymy, jak to się skończy.

Więcej napiszę w poniedziałek - wyjeżdżam. Postaram się też umieścić za kilka dni jakąś przykładową umowę.

----------


## e_gregor

Bo w Polsce wymiar sprawiedliwości to jeszcze większa atrapa niż słuzba zdrowia czy system emerytalny. Nie dotyczy to oczywiście małych przestępstw przeciwko państwu (te duże się ucisza za odpowiednią opłatą)

----------


## wojgoc

nie mam też dobrego zdania o wymiarze sprawiedliwości :yes: ale daleki jestem od generalizowania, ze wszystko jest złe :no: , fikcją, oparte na układach, masonów czy też od jakiś międzynarodowych tajnych stowarzyszeń :wink:

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

U MNie jest umowa na instalacje - świadomie (na pewno drożej) zdecydowałem się na umowę (w to wchodzi PC, rekuperacja, OC, wod-kan, podłogówka). W umowie zapisy o odpowiedzialności, gwarancja, czas na usuniecie usterek i ubezpieczenie OC. Moja decyzja byłą taka, że ma być umowa bo to skomplikowane kwestie i w świetle mogącyh pojawić się problemów to podstawa.

Na tynki miałem umowę, ale płatność gotówką bez FV.

Na wylewki miałem umowę z Lafarge - płatność przelewem. Na drzwi i zaluzje  -zamówienie + przelew. Z faktursmi

----------


## Sławomir Zając

> Idea wątku wzniosła.


W końcu jesteśmy w "Doświadczenia i rady, tych którzy już zbudowali", prawda?  :smile: 




> Proponuje abyś jako autor wątku wrzucił treść swojej umowy jak wzór dla tych, co dopiero zaczynają mysleć o przygodzie budowania swojego domu.
> W ten sposób w znaczący sposób ułatwisz Im życie, a my, starzy wyjadacze przeczytamy i ewentualnie wniesiemy swoje uwagi.


Ok, oto przykładowa umowa, którą podpisałem z hydraulikiem - tzn. sama treść:

§1 Przedmiot umowy i terminy realizacji

Inwestor powierza, a Wykonawca zobowiązuje się do wykonania robót instalacyjnych w budynku przy ………..Termin rozpoczęcia robót instalacyjnych strony ustalają na …………..
Wykonawca wykona we własnym zakresie następujące prace:
Etap I – instalacja wodno – kanalizacyjna, termin wykonania:
Etap II – instalacja centralnego ogrzewania, wykonania przyłącza wodnego, termin wykonania: 
Etap III – ułożenie styropianu oraz wykonanie ogrzewania podłogowego, termin rozpoczęcia prac zostanie ustalony w ciągu 2 tygodni od podpisania umowy. Termin wykonania: 7 dni.
Etap IV – wykonanie kotłowni wraz z montażem. Termin wykonania: …..
Zakres prac jest wymieniony w załączonej specyfikacji.
Przedmiot umowy zostanie wykonany w oparciu o fachową wiedzę oraz zgodnie z wymogami prawa budowlanego.

§2 Wynagrodzenie
Ryczałtowa wartość umowy wynosi netto, słownie: płacone po każdym etapie prac:
Etap 1 –  …. złotych – zapłacone w dniu ………….. podpis ……………….
Etap 2 –  … złotych – zapłacone w dniu ………………………. podpis ……………….
Etap 3 – …. złotych  – zapłacone w dniu ………………………. podpis ……………….
Etap  4 – …. złotych – zapłacone w dniu ……………………… podpis ……………….

Płatność zostanie zrealizowana w momencie sporządzenia protokołu odbioru poszczególnych etapów

§3 Odstąpienia od umowy oraz kary umowne

W przypadku awarii wykonanych instalacji spowodowanych np. błędami wykonawczymi, użyciem materiałów nieodpowiedniej jakości, celowym działaniem Wykonawcy, przywrócenie do stanu właściwego zostanie wykonane na koszt Wykonawcy.
W razie zwłoki w wykonaniu umowy Inwestorowi przysługuje kara umowna w wysokości 1% wartości zamówienia za każdy dzień zwłoki.
Inwestorowi przysługuje prawo do dochodzenia odszkodowania przewyższającego karę umowną na zasadach ogólnych.
Inwestorowi przysługuje prawo odstąpienia od umowy w przypadku gdy:
1)	Wykonawca bez uzasadnionego powodu przerwie prace.
2)	Wykonawca bez zgody Inwestora zatrudni podwykonawców

§4 Gwarancja jakości
1.	Wykonawca udziela gwarancji na wykonaną usługę na okres                lat
2.	W okresie gwarancji Wykonawca zobowiązuje się do usunięcia wad na koszt własny  w terminie 7 dni od dnia powiadomienia o ich ujawnieniu.

§5 Odbiór robót

1.	Wykonawca odpowiada za dostarczony przedmiot umowy do czasu protokolarnego odbioru całego zamówienia przez Inwestora
2.	Przed zgłoszeniem przedmiotu umowy od odbioru, Wykonawca wykona wszystkie niezbędne próby, odbiory i badania z wynikiem pozytywnym
3.	Inwestor w terminie 3 dni roboczych od dnia zrealizowania całego zamówienia i zgłoszenia przez Wykonawcą gotowości do odbioru przeprowadzi procedurę odbioru, z której sporządzony zostanie protokół odbioru podpisany przez obydwie strony

§6 Postanowienia końcowe
1.	Zmiana umowy wymaga formy pisemnej pod rygorem nieważności
2.	Umowę sporządzono w dwóch jednobrzmiących egzemplarzach, po jednym dla każdej ze stron
3.	W sprawach nieuregulowanych niniejszą umową zastosowanie mają przepisy Kodeksu Cywilnego


Taka umowa została podpisana bez zastrzeżeń kilka lat temu. Teraz pewnie kilka zapisów bym uprościł, ale z mojego punktu widzenia taka umowa wystarczająco mnie zabezpiecza. Jestem ciekawy waszej opinii.

W przypadku umowy z elektrykiem miałem dodane następujące zapisy:

"Inwestor zobowiązuje się do zwrotu kosztu użytych materiałów. Warunkiem zwrotu kosztów jest okazanie faktury lub rachunku przez Wykonawcę. Wykonawca zobowiązuje się do użycia kabli elektrycznych o następujących parametrach:" - chodziło o to, że elektryk robił zakupy sam, a ja zwracałem pieniądze na podstawie okazanych rachunków. Uniknąłem dzięki temu sytuacji, że wykonawca mówi mi, ile przeznaczył pieniędzy na materiał, a ja mu muszę wierzyć na słowo.

Przy innej umowie miałem taki zapis:

"W przypadku gdyby dostarczona przez Inwestorów dokumentacja bądź materiały nie nadawały się do prawidłowego wykonania prac, Wykonawca zobowiązuje się niezwłocznie zawiadomić o tym fakcie Inwestorów i kierownika budowy" - a to na wypadek, gdyby materiał kupiony przeze mnie był po prostu niewłaściwy. Jeżeli wykonawca zdaje sobie sprawę z tego, że coś jest nie tak z materiałem to ma obowiązek mi o tym powiedzieć, a nie go użyć...Niestety kiedyś spotkałem cwaniaków, którzy zawsze zrzucali winę na dostarczony materiał, pomniejszając przy tym swoją winę. W ten sposób przerzucam odpowiedzialność. Oczywiście taki zapis nie ma znaczenia, jeżeli wykonawca nie mógł wiedzieć, że materiał jest złej jakości (np. był źle przechowywany w hurtowni i utracił swoje właściwości)

Umieszczałem także inne zapisy, np.
"Wykonawca zapoznał się z placem budowy, dokumentacją projektową budynku i nie wnosi żadnych uwag."
"Wykonawca, po wykonaniu wszystkich prac, uporządkuje miejsce budowy"
i inne, dostosowane do rodzaju prac.

----------


## Sławomir Zając

A tu garść moich porad związanych z szukaniem działki. Nie ukrywam, że napisałem to z myślą o większym pakiecie "porad dla inwestorów"  :wink: 

Nie warto się spieszyć z wyborem działki. Zły wybór może oznaczać, że twój wymarzony dom nie będzie miał znaczenia, skoro będzie znajdował się w ruchliwej dzielnicy, blisko hałaśliwej fabryki albo daleko od drogi publicznej… Sielankę mogą zakłócić okropni sąsiedzi, za wysokie wody gruntowe lub po prostu smrodek z pobliskiej chlewni.
Wiadomo, że pośpiech nie jest wskazany przy budowie domu. Mimo wszystko pewne błędy wynikające z pośpiechu można naprawić – projekt domu można zawsze zmienić, a nawet gotowy dom do pewnego stopnia można przemeblować w taki sposób, aby zbliżył się do naszych oczekiwań. Nic jednak nie będziesz mógł zrobić, jeżeli kupisz niewłaściwą działkę. Znam jeden przypadek zakupu miejsca pod budowę w dużym pośpiechu. Podczas stawiania domu, jeszcze w trakcie prac związanych ze stanem surowym, inwestorzy ocenili, że działka jest po prostu zła i szukali szybko kupca, który zdecydowałby się na zakup terenu z rozpoczętą inwestycją. Nie muszę dodawać, ile stracili na tym czasu i nie chcę myśleć, ile stracili pieniędzy.

Na pewno wiesz już, jakim dysponujesz budżetem i wiesz mniej więcej, w jakiej okolicy chciałbyś mieszkać. Zapewne masz już na oku interesujący projekt domu lub znasz swoje oczekiwania co do przyszłego budynku. Jeżeli nie – zacznij od tego. Dopasuj działkę do budynku, nie na odwrót.

Zakup działki to spora inwestycja i podejrzewam, że jesteś przygotowany na pewne kompromisy. Czy wolisz droższą działkę, ale znajdującą się bliżej miasta, czy tańszą, ale z kłopotliwym dojazdem? Większą, ale blisko natury, czy mniejszą, ale w zurbanizowanej okolicy? Poświęć czas i zrób notatki. Zastanów się, na czym ci najbardziej zależy i bez czego nie może obejść się działka Pomyśl, jakie elementy będą miłym dodatkiem, jednak ich brak nie zaważy na decyzji o zakupie. Na przykład warunkiem koniecznym może być działka o minimalnych wymiarach 34 x 24 metry, bez spadków, nie dalej niż 3 km do wjazdu na autostradę. Warunkiem opcjonalnym może być np. bliskość stacji kolejowej lub szkoły. Ułatwi to podjęcie decyzji podczas poszukiwań.

W jaki sposób zatem znaleźć wymarzony teren?

Najszybszym i najtańszym sposobem pozwalającym wstępnie określić, czego możesz oczekiwać w wyznaczonym przez siebie budżecie, są ogłoszenia w Internecie. Nie zalecam jednak wyszukiwania ofert w Internecie jako podstawowego źródła informacji o ciekawych ofertach. Po pierwsze większość ofert to ogłoszenia umieszczone przez pośredników w obrocie nieruchomościami i trudno jest znaleźć ogłoszenie umieszczone bezpośrednio przez klienta. Co gorsza, często jedną działkę w swoich ofertach ma kilku pośredników. Oznacza to, że zwykle będziesz kontaktował się z osobą, która prawdopodobnie nawet na tej działce nigdy nie była i posiada tylko podstawowe informacje dotyczące wymiarów i podłączonych mediów. Poza tym zdarza się też, że podawane informacje w ogłoszeniach są po prostu nieprawdziwe lub umyślnie wprowadzają w błąd. Możesz się natknąć na informacje o bezpośrednim dostępie do drogi publicznej (a w rzeczywistości musisz do niej dojechać 300 metrów drogą gruntową) lub dostępie do mediów (a media są właśnie przy drodze publicznej). Spotkałem się z tym, że ogłoszenia zawierają błędne lokalizacje – gdy szukałem działki w konkretnej miejscowości, różne wyszukiwarki rozszerzały teren poszukiwań nawet o kilka lub kilkanaście kilometrów.

Nie polecam skupiać swojej uwagi wyłącznie na Internecie głównie z jednego powodu – znajdziesz tu tylko część działek, które są na sprzedaż. Tylko część sprzedających decyduje się na umieszczenie informacji w sieci lub na skorzystanie z usług pośrednika, który zrobi to za niego. Działki sprzedają różne osoby, także takie, które nie umieją korzystać ze zdobyczy techniki, takie, które nie wiedzą, w jaki sposób dotrzeć do klientów oraz takie, które po prostu nie wiedzą, jak zabrać się za sprzedaż swojego terenu. Z tego powodu warto po prostu przejechać się po interesującej cię okolicy i poszukać wystawionych ogłoszeń o sprzedaży – zwykle są umieszczone na ogrodzeniach i płotach, ale zdarzają się także informacje na słupach ogłoszeniowych. Jeżeli szukasz działki w małej miejscowości – znajdź sołtysa i zlokalizuj tablicę ogłoszeniową. Odwiedź także stronę internetową gminy i szukaj przetargów.
Polecam odwiedzanie okolicznych sklepów i pytanie, czy ktoś czegoś nie wie. Niektóre działki na sprzedaż są „ukryte” i nie widać ich z dróg publicznych, czasami wręcz osoba sprzedająca po prostu nie umieszcza żadnych informacji, a o chęci sprzedaży wiedzą tylko najbliżsi sąsiedzi.
Z tego powodu odwiedź także nowopowstające budowy – jest duża szansa na to, że inwestor, który rozpoczął inwestycję, kupił działkę stosunkowo niedawno i będzie mógł coś ci podpowiedzieć. Poza tym od osoby, która już poszukiwania ma za sobą, uzyskasz wiele cennych informacji. 

Naprawdę warto poświęcić sporo czasu na szukanie działki na własną rękę. Bardzo dużo osób ogranicza swoje poszukiwania do Internetu. Jednak w ten sposób nie tylko ograniczasz wybór, ale w dodatku bezpośrednio konkurujesz z osobami, które tak samo jak ty poszukują czegoś atrakcyjnego. Czasami wystarczy jeden dzień, by kusząca oferta stała się nieaktualna. 
Szukanie działki w terenie oraz rozmawianie bezpośrednio ze sprzedającymi oznacza także znaczne oszczędności na prowizji, którą pochłonęłaby współpraca z pośrednikiem – gdybyś się zdecydował na taką współpracę.

Uczciwie powiem, że chociaż moim zdaniem szukanie działki na własną rękę jest najlepszym rozwiązaniem, a zakup działki nie jest skomplikowany, jeżeli tylko zachowa się ostrożność i dobrze sprawdzi wszystkie dokumenty, to jednak rzetelni pośrednicy mają wiedzę i doświadczenie, które mogą okazać się dla ciebie bardzo cenne. Przed nawiązaniem współpracy spytaj o prowizje i o to, co obejmuje zakres współpracy. Czy tylko pomagają przy szukaniu ofert, czy także udzielają wsparcia w załatwianiu formalności? Czy dbają o twoje bezpieczeństwo i sprawdzają, czy dana działka jest w porządku pod względem prawnym i jej zakup pozwoli ci na budowę wymarzonego domu, czy współpraca ogranicza się do skontaktowania cię ze sprzedającym? Dowiedz się tego koniecznie. Z pośrednikami jest tak jak z każdą inną firmą i wykonawcą, z którymi przyjdzie ci współpracować – na rynku jest dużo profesjonalistów, ale są także tacy, którzy najchętniej wezmą sporą prowizję bez żadnej odpowiedzialności.

Pośrednik powinien posiadać dokumenty dotyczące interesującej cię działki – np. wypis z miejscowego planu zagospodarowania przestrzennego, księgi wieczystej, wypis z ewidencji gruntów. 
Idealny pośrednik to taki, przy którym jedynym twoim zadaniem jest oglądanie działek i kręcenie nosem.
Jeżeli więc pośrednik nic nie wie o gruncie, nie ma żadnych dokumentów i sam o wszystko musisz dopytywać, to uciekaj. 

Unikaj także pośredników, którzy promują nieaktualne ogłoszenia. Zbyt często oferty znalezione w Internecie lub nawet oferty na stronach internetowych pośredników są nieaktualne od tygodni lub nawet miesięcy. Jest to zniechęcające – szukasz kilka tygodni odpowiedniej działki, znajdujesz wreszcie tę wymarzoną, dzwonisz i dowiadujesz się, że już dawno została sprzedana. 


Oczywiście przy współpracy z pośrednikiem także negocjuj i to negocjuj przed podpisaniem jakichkolwiek papierów. Pamiętaj, że osoby sprzedające działki rzadko podpisują umowy na wyłączność z jedną agencją, więc możliwe, że natkniesz się na ofertę kupna tego samego terenu u innego pośrednika. Każda oszczędność się liczy. Wynegocjowanie z agencją obniżenia prowizji o jeden punkt procentowy oznacza kilkaset lub nawet kilka tysięcy złotych oszczędności w zależności od ceny działki.

Niezależnie od tego, czy będziesz szukał gruntu na własną rękę, czy za czyimś pośrednictwem, w końcu trafisz na pierwszą działkę, która cię zainteresuje.

Na co zwracać uwagę? W Internecie znajdziesz mnóstwo informacji na ten temat: dostęp do drogi, media, bliskość słupów wysokiego napięcia, źródła hałasu, ukształtowanie terenu i tym podobne. Ważny jest także kształt działki i jej położenie względem stron świata oraz lokalizacja – jak blisko są szkoły, sklepy, stacje kolejowe itp. Każda osoba ma inne preferencje i będzie zwracała uwagę na inne aspekty.

Na co jednak nie zwracać uwagi? Kupujemy zazwyczaj oczami i wyżej cenimy grunty, które są zadbane, na których rośnie ładna roślinność i zielona trawka i omijamy działki zaniedbane, zachwaszczone. To jednak błąd – raz, że taką działkę zapewne kupisz taniej od innych, a dwa, że za zaoszczędzone pieniądze doprowadzisz teren do porządku. Ważne jest to, jakiej jakości jest ziemia na działce, a nie to, co na niej aktualnie rośnie. Wiem, że trudno wyobrazić sobie piękny ogród na miejscu zastanego zielska, ale pamiętaj, że wszystko jest w twoich rękach. Będziesz w tym miejscu mieszkał prawdopodobnie przez co najmniej kilkanaście lat i masz mnóstwo czasu, żeby doprowadzić to miejsce do porządku. A zacząć pracę porządkowe możesz od razu, już na etapie przygotowywania do budowy. Jeżeli więc wybrana działka spełnia twoje oczekiwania pod wszystkimi innymi względami – kup ją, choćby była „brzydka”.

Dodatkowo porozmawiaj z najbliższym sąsiedztwem. Dopytaj o to, czy w okolicy stoi woda po opadach deszczu, dowiedz się o problemach, wybadaj, jakie są zalety i wady mieszkania w danej okolicy. Przy okazji zorientujesz się, jakich będziesz miał sąsiadów. 
Poproś też rodzinę, znajomych, aby wyrazili swoją opinię na temat danego terenu – bardzo możliwe, że zwrócą uwagę na rzeczy, które ominąłeś. I nawet jeżeli działka wygląda jak marzenie i kusi cię, żeby podjąć decyzję od razu, wróć do domu, prześpij się, wróć kolejnego dnia i spójrz na nią świeżym okiem.

Jeżeli jesteś pewny, że chcesz kupić tę działkę – przystąp do negocjacji. Pamiętaj, że sprzedający zwykle wiedzą, ile chcą zarobić i dlatego ich pierwsza propozycja jest wyższa tylko po to, aby mieć z czego schodzić. Wspominałem wcześniej, że podczas negocjacji, zanim powiesz „tak”, powiedz „nie”. Zdaję sobie sprawę z tego, że negocjacje przy zakupie działki są trudniejsze – jeżeli spędziłeś kilka miesięcy na poszukiwaniach, to będzie cię kusiło, aby zaakceptować pierwszą ofertę sprzedającego. Mimo tego zaproponuj cenę znacznie niższą – na pewno nikt się na to nie obrazi, a może uzyskasz dobrą cenę? Kto wie?
Skuteczność negocjacji podwyższysz, pokazując i wyolbrzymiając jakiekolwiek mankamenty. Zastanów się, co mogłoby ci przeszkadzać i użyj tego jako argumentu do zbicia ceny. Jeżeli na działce nie ma żadnych mediów, a tobie to nie przeszkadza – to nic, użyj tego argumentu. Nie okazuj też emocji i nie pokazuj, jak bardzo ci zależy na tej działce. Zawsze mów, że wybrałeś wstępnie 2–3 działki w okolicy i szukasz teraz po prostu dobrej oferty. Jeżeli pokażesz, jak bardzo ci zależy na tej działce, powiesz z entuzjazmem, że „tak, to jest to, tego szukam od miesięcy!”, to twoja pozycja negocjacyjna będzie znacznie gorsza. 

Podczas negocjacji staraj się operować ceną za metr powierzchni (łatwiej jest uzyskać lepszą cenę, składając ofertę o 5 zł niższą za metr niż o kilka tysięcy za całość) i pamiętaj o tym, że każde obniżenie ceny jest warte zachodu. Wspominałem na początku poradnika, że zwykle zaczyna brakować pieniędzy podczas prac wykończeniowych. Wtedy nawet 1000 zł wydaje się ogromną kwotą, a przecież 1000 złotych powinieneś bez żadnego problemu wynegocjować właśnie podczas zakupu działki. Realnie patrząc, kilka procent rabatu jesteś w stanie zawsze uzyskać podczas rozmów, co może oznaczać kilka tysięcy zaoszczędzonych pieniędzy.
Nie ulegaj też magii okrągłych liczb. Mechanizm działa następująco – sprzedający wystawia działkę za 86 000 zł. Czujesz, że ta kwota jest zawyżona i wydaje ci się, że 6000 zł powinieneś spokojnie „urwać”, aby kupić działkę za okrągłe 80 000. Zaczynasz więc negocjacje od 76 000 zł i po wymianie zdań dobijacie targu.
Nie myśl w ten sposób.
Sprzedający mógł chcieć sprzedać działkę za 75 000 zł, a wystawił ją za 86 000 zł tylko po to, żeby miał z czego schodzić. A może chciał uzyskać jeszcze mniejszą kwotę ze sprzedaży, a wystawił ją po prostu w cenie podobnej do tej, w jakiej można kupić działki w okolicy? A może potrzebuje pilne pieniędzy, a działkę sprzedaje już drugi rok? Oczywiście może być inaczej i sprzedający nie jest otwarty na negocjacje, bo zna wartość działki, a ze sprzedażą mu się nie spieszy. 
W związku z tym, że nigdy nie znasz prawdziwych intencji, rozpocznij negocjacje od podania kwoty nawet 20–25% niższej od kwoty wyjściowej, w naszym przypadku 64 500–68 800 zł. Dlaczego nie? Najwyżej sprzedający spojrzy na ciebie krzywo. Zaniż mocno cenę, szczególnie jeżeli w okolicy jest sporo działek na sprzedaż. To nic, że mogą ci w ogóle nie odpowiadać – sprzedający o tym nie wie. Powinieneś sprawić wrażenie, że masz duży wybór. W mojej okolicy ceny działek poszły w dół o 15% w ciągu 3 lat ze względu na to, że w otoczeniu pojawiło się sporo nowych terenów na sprzedaż. Sprzedający może więc chcieć szybko sprzedać swoją własność bo wie, że z każdym miesiącem traci szansę na uzyskanie dużej kwoty pieniędzy. Dlaczego więc miałbyś się zgadzać na jego pierwszą ofertę lub składać propozycję skromnego obniżenia ceny? 

A jeżeli masz do dyspozycji gotówkę na zakup działki, to zostaw ten argument na koniec – „płacę gotówką” jest bardzo przekonujące. 

I na koniec: oszuści są wszędzie. O tym, że należy podchodzić z ostrożnością do wszystkich sytuacji wspominałem już nie raz. To samo dotyczy osoby, z którą dokonujesz transakcji. Nie znasz jej i niezależnie od tego, jakie sprawia wrażenie, jak jest ubrana, jak dobrym samochodem jeździ, czy jest starszą babcią, czy młodym mężczyzną – nie ufaj jej. Sprawdź dokładnie wszystkie dokumenty. Sprawdź warunki zabudowy. Nie wierz NIKOMU na słowo.
A podczas samego spisywania aktu notarialnego bądź bardzo skupiony. Akt notarialny jest głośno czytany przed podpisaniem. Jeżeli nie będziesz rozumiał jakichkolwiek zapisów – zapytaj o to od razu notariusza. Jego zadaniem jest upewnienie się, że obie strony transakcji wiedzą, na co się decydują.

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

_" ... Dopasuj działkę do budynku, nie na odwrót ... "_
- to moim zdaniem największy błąd, jaki robią potencjalni Inwestorzy. Dokładnie powinno być odwrotnie :
*BUDYNEK NALEŻY DOSTOSOWYWAĆ DO DZIAŁKI*, nie na odwrót, 
mając na uwadze głównie :
- Warunki Zabudowy lub zapisy Planu Miejscowego, które są obligatoryjne i konkretnie określają ramy dla przyszłej zabudowy
- kształt działki, geometrię ( rzędne ) terenu, jej sąsiedztwo, najbliższe i dalsze otoczenie
- strony świata ( w tym kierunek wjazdu na posesję )
- istniejące sieci uzbrojenia technicznego działki
- geotechnikę
... a najlepiej przed zakupem skontaktować się z architektem, chyba, że ktoś jest gotowy na niespodzianki  :smile:

----------


## Elfir

Łukaszu - autorowi chyba chodziło o to, żeby marząc o parterówce nie kupować działki, gdzie poddasze (lub duzy kąt dachu) są obligatoryjne, a potem kombinować i skarżyć się na "represyjny" MPZP.

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

... napisałem kilka głównych punktów, stanowiących podstawę do analizy działki. WZ ( w tym przykładowy "kąt dachu" ) stanowią tylko jeden z nich.
Co z tego, że np. WZ będą +/- idealne dla potrzeb użytkownika, skoro np. działka sąsiednia ma np. poniżej 16m i powstanie tam ściana w granicy działki, po drugiej stronie las odsuwający naszą zabudowę o 12, ( w porywach o 20 m ), wjazd od PD, sieci są ! ale 100 m dalej, a geotachnika to 5m torfu, ... poza tym to fajne zbocze z różnicą terenu 2m i ogólna zlewnia działek sąsiednich, czego nie widać na mapach. Tak więc o "dachu" można sobie rozmawiać  :smile:

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

... ale Pana Sławomira pochwalić muszę !!! - ma zapał i chęć, aby wyłożyć swoje porady, niektóre bardzo celne  :wink:

----------


## Sławomir Zając

Dziękuję za miłe słowa i od razu wyjaśniam  :wink: 
To co opisałem dotyczy sytuacji, której wiemy, że chcemy się wybudować, ale... nie mamy ani projektu, ani działki. W takiej sytuacji moim zdaniem najpierw należy pomyśleć o tym gdzie chcemy mieszkać (a to może potrwać i kilkanaście miesięcy), a dopiero potem znaleźć działkę na której wybudujemy nasz wymarzony dom. 

Czasami jednak robi się na odwrót - szuka się działki w wybranej okolicy, a potem dopiero myśli się nad projektem. I dopiero potem się okazuje, że dobrze by było, gdyby działka była inaczej położona lub np. nieco większa lub o innym kształcie. Ba, a może właśnie działka jest za duża i za droga? I dlatego zwracam na to uwagę.

Ja popełniłem taki błąd - kupiłem okazyjnie działkę, a potem próbowałem postawić na niej dom  :wink:  Okazało się, że moje marzenie na mojej działce się po prostu nie mieści i musiałem (troszeczkę) zmienić plany. Teraz kupiłbym działkę o ok. 20% większą...

----------


## Kaizen

To robi się dyskusja o wyższości świąt czy co było pierwsze.

Ktoś może zakochać się w okolicy czy działce - i dopasuje do tego projekt. Ja najpierw liczyłem, że zbuduję się w lesie. Tam chciałem dom z bali. Okazało się, że dłużej niż się spodziewałem nie można się tam budować, a ciśnienie na przestrzeń rosło. Więc kupiłem niedaleko działkę budowlaną i stawiam w technologii tradycyjnej. Pewne założenia były - ale nie projekt. Bo długo trwało precyzowanie wymogów i rezygnacja z kosztownych (czego inwestor nie wie na początku) i/lub niewygodnych w użytkowaniu i/lub kosztownych w eksploatacji czy pociągających konsekwencje, z których inwestor nie zdaje sobie sprawy czy sprzecznych ze sobą.

Ktoś może zakochać się w jakimś konkretnym rozwiązaniu w domu (nie sądzę, żeby w projekcie) - np. dom z bali czy ogromne przeszklenia na południe w wysokim salonie.

Działkę WZ/MPZP trudno zmodyfikować. I owszem, warto je sprawdzić przed zakupem nie tylko po to, żeby sprawdzić czy wymogi nam pasują, ale też czy w przyszłości nie będzie pod oknem autostrady czy po drugiej stronie drogi nie postanie osiedle bloków.

Raczej bym zaczynał od wyboru działki ze sprawdzeniem, czy spełnia nasze minimalne wymogi, a do tego dopasowywał projekt..

----------


## Mr A

Kwestia do rozważenia, moim zdaniem głównie pod tym kątem, o którym napisał Kaizen. Mam czas na budowę, robię sobie zarys tego co bym chciał mieć jeżeli chodzi o metraż, plus ewentualne rozważania na temat technologii wykonania domu, dachu itp. Potem szukam pod to działkę. W tym momencie już w asyście architekta.




> Działkę WZ/MPZP trudno zmodyfikować. I owszem, warto je sprawdzić przed zakupem nie tylko po to, żeby sprawdzić czy wymogi nam pasują, ale też czy w przyszłości nie będzie pod oknem autostrady czy po drugiej stronie drogi nie postanie osiedle bloków.


W przypadku tego MPZP to nie jest tak do końca. Gdyby indywidualny inwestor chciał zmienić ... nie chcę napisać, że to niemożliwe ale na pewno ekstremalne wyzwanie. Inaczej sprawa wygląda w przypadku inwestora przez duże I. To akurat przykład z życia - mieliśmy upatrzone dwie działki koło siebie, na obrzeżach miasta, teren po cegielni z jej starym budynkiem (który w przypadku takiej możliwości miał się stać naszym nowym domem). Koszt działek około 30k za jakieś 20-30 arów - sprawdzenie MPZP - tereny zielone i na pewno nie da rady zmienić. Efektem zakup działki o powierzchni niecałych 10 arów za prawie 4 razy tyle. Lokalizacyjnie - dla dzieciaków lepiej - teren osiedla, blisko szkoła itp., dla nas gorzej pod względem finansowym, no i ta cegielnia... Po roku czasu ogłoszenia w lokalnej prasie i tv - powstaje osiedle domków jednorodzinnych budowane przez dewelopera, z terenów zielonych w MPZP zostało tylko słowo "zielony" w dwuczłonowej nazwie osiedla  :wink: 

Reasumując MPZP nie do końca trzeba wierzyć, przynajmniej w tych mniejszych miastach.

----------


## Sławomir Zając

"Ktoś może zakochać się w okolicy czy działce - i dopasuje do tego projekt" - racja, zgadza się.

"Ktoś może zakochać się w jakimś konkretnym rozwiązaniu w domu (nie sądzę, żeby w projekcie)" - u mnie to wyglądało tak, że po długich namysłach zdecydowaliśmy się na dom parterowy z wysokim poddaszem użytkowym. Wydawało mi się na etapie szukania działki, że 200 m2 powierzchni całkowitej to aż za dużo, a przecież zawsze będzie można wykończyć poddasze i znacznie powiększyć powierzchnie użytkową. Siedzieliśmy, liczyliśmy i zdecydowaliśmy się na działkę, która właśnie pozwala na budowę domu o maks. powierzchni całkowitej 200 m2. I dopiero gdy usiedliśmy z architektem do projektu i zaczęliśmy opowiadać o swoich oczekiwaniach, a architekt podpowiadał nam kolejne rozwiązania, okazało się, że 20-30 m2 więcej byłoby zbawienne. 

Oczywiście wszystko zależy od sytuacji. Jeżeli np. chcemy zamieszkać w niewielkim domu piętrowym, a szukamy działki 1500 m2 to oczywiście nie musimy mieć dokładnego projektu i dokładnych oczekiwań względem budynku.

----------


## surgi22

Warto aby działka którą zamierza się kupić i jej okolica  była objęta MPZP . Kolega który pobudował dom 3-4 lata temu najpierw  z sąsiadami musiał walczyć z miastem które chciało pobudowąć obwodnicę ok.10 m od jego domu ( pomimo iż rzeczona obwodnica miała biec ok, 4 km dalej - plany znane od kilkunastu lat ). Aktualnie deweloper postawił im w pobliżu osiedle bloków a ma jeszcze apetyt na działkę bezpośrednio sąsiadującą z nim i plany kolejnych bloków. Teren bez MPZP.

----------


## Ec-Synek

*Sławomir Zając* wielkie dzięki za poświęcony czas i pisanie owego "poradnika". Sam jestem na bardzo wczesnym etapie budowy domu (szukam działki) i każda wskazówka się przyda, zwłaszcza jeśli o budowlance nie ma się zielonego pojęcia ;/
Od siebie dodam jedynie, iż nie zgodzę się z opinią że szuka się działki pod projekt, a nie odwrotnie. Założenie samo w sobie bardzo dobre, ale w niektórych miejscach nierealne.  Szukam, a w zasadzie szukałem działki w Krakowie i okolicach ... niestety bardzo szybko musiałem z tego planu zrezygnować ponieważ ceny są tak sztucznie napompowane, że się to w głowie nie mieści. Jeżeli ktoś twierdzi, że 300 tys. zł za 10 arów jest normalną ceną na obrzeżach Krakowa i śmiało może sobie na to pozwolić to tylko pozazdrościć. Ja niestety nie mogę sobie pozwolić na taki zakup. W stronach z których pochodzę (woj. świętokrzyskie) za te pieniądze kupuję działkę i stawiam dom więc wybaczcie .... 

Obecnie z żoną jeździmy po wsiach w okolicach Wieliczki. Jakie wnioski ? Działki są już tak przebrane, że zostały dosłownie same jak to ładnie mówię "spady". Jeżeli chcesz szukać działki pod konkretny projekt, pod konkretną "stronę świata", z full mediami, idalną dla siebie lokalizacją itd itd to jest to po prostu niemożliwe. Jeżdżąc już pierwszego dnia po sąsiadujących z Wieliczką wsiach stwierdziłem, że z poszukiwaniem działki spóźniłem się conajmniej 10 lat. Widać idealnie linię "starych" domów, które pierwotnie tworzyły wieś, a te nowe "poupychane" między nimi, których z dnia na dzień przybywa. 
Na ten moment po długim czasie poszukiwań mamy na oku dosłownie 2 działki, które nadają się wg nas na budowę domu i nie przekraczają kwoty 150 tys. zł.

Pamiętam jak planowałem zakup auta " na sucho". Siadłem przed komputerem i sobie wypisałem listę wyposażenia, które dobrze by było jakby miał. Silnik, moc, a nawet kolor. Po pierwszych dniach w terenie stwierdziłem, że nawet różowy może być byle był cały  :smile: 
Koniec konców kupiłem auto po 8 miesiącach intensywnych poszukiwań.

Jeszcze jedna ciekawostka na koniec.
Koleżanka która pracuje u jednego z większych deweloperów powiedziała mi, że mają już spore problemy z nabywaniem nowych działek pod chociażby tak ostatnio popularne w tych stronach bliźniaki ponieważ cena wielkości 500 tys. za 10 arów nie jest czymś co się obecnie rzadko słyszy  :smile:  
Z tym, że taki zakup jest już dla nich nieopłacalny.

----------


## Sławomir Zając

Ec-Synek - dzięki za miłe słowa. Ja także miałem o budowlance zerowe pojęcie i tak naprawdę przystępując do budowy dalej niewiele wiedziałem... Postanowiłem walczyć z tą słabością i dlatego ustalałem z wykonawcami dość szczegółowe zakresy prac, a wszystko zawsze miałem na piśmie. I co ważne - szukałem rzetelnego kierownika budowy, nie patrząc za bardzo za to, ile będzie wynosiło jego wynagrodzenie. Dobry kierownik to skarb, a szukanie innego, gorszego, tylko po to, by zaoszczędzić 1000 czy 2000 złotych moim zdaniem jest błędem. Dobry kierownik może ci zaoszczędzić o wiele, wiele więcej pieniędzy... 

Jestem w trakcie pisania kolejnej części, ale pomału wychodzi z tego książka... Na razie mam pytanie do was: w jaki sposób oszacowaliście koszty budowy przed rozpoczęciem prac?
Czy w ogóle szacowaliście koszty jakoś dokładnie? Czy mieliście kosztorysy? Czy wliczaliście wykończeniówkę? Gdy się budowałem to moje finanse nie pozwalały mi na podjęcie decyzji o budowie na zasadzie "jakoś to będzie" tylko musiałem bardzo dokładnie oszacować wszystkie koszty (włącznie z meblami i agd...), natomiast z tego, co obserwuję, większość inwestorów przyjmuje po prostu uproszczenia typu: "budowa domu z wykończeniem to 3000 zł za metr powierzchni użytkowej"...

----------


## jolityna

:bash:  :bash:  :bash:

----------


## Zagurski

> Zakup działki to spora inwestycja i podejrzewam, że jesteś przygotowany na pewne kompromisy. Czy wolisz droższą działkę, ale znajdującą się bliżej miasta, czy tańszą, ale z kłopotliwym dojazdem? Większą, ale blisko natury, czy mniejszą, ale w zurbanizowanej okolicy? Poświęć czas i zrób notatki. Zastanów się, na czym ci najbardziej zależy i bez czego nie może obejść się działka Pomyśl, jakie elementy będą miłym dodatkiem, jednak ich brak nie zaważy na decyzji o zakupie.


PAAAANIE KOCHANY! Pan to chyba mieszkasz na jakiejś innej planecie!?
Sugerujesz Pan, żeby dobrze zastanowić się, czy kupić działkę o lepszej infrastrukturze za 150 tys. zł., czy może tę bliską natury za 35 tys. zł?
No fajnie, z teorii to jesteś Pan dobry! Teraz mnóstwo ludzi zastanawia się, czy kupić tę na przedmieściach, czy na wypizdowie? Kupić w mieście, żeby dziecko miało dobra komunikację ze szkołą, czy też kupić pług śnieżny, żeby móc dowieźć dziecko do szkoły, a przy okazji samemu zdążyć do pracy - OT PROBLEM  :roll eyes: 
Pewnie siedzą teraz i robią notatki  :bash:

----------


## Sławomir Zając

Ależ Panie Kochany, proszę nie sprowadzać sprawy do absurdu. Każda osoba ma inną sytuację. Poza tym uważam, że warto rozważyć każdą możliwość, nawet tę, która brzmi abstrakcyjnie. Ja sam dość długo się zastanawiałem nad miejscem budowy i w końcu wybrałem działkę na - jak to Pan ładnie określił - wypizdowie. I po kilku latach stwierdzam, że to był strzał w dziesiątkę. Kusiło mnie jednak, aby kupić działkę na przedmieściach, ale wiem, że to byłby spory błąd - m.in. musiałbym pójść na wiele kompromisów przy projekcie, żeby w ogóle zmieścić się w budżecie. A tak mam po prostu wymarzony dom  :smile:

----------


## Zagurski

No to Pan akurat miałeś ten komfort, że wybierając działkę na Wypizdowie, wybrałeś ją świadomie, nie zważając na jej cenę. Sto tysięcy w tę, czy we wtę, nie stanowiło dla Pańskiego portfela różnicy. Tak?
No bo takie porady, które Pan tu uskuteczniasz, na to właśnie wskazują.

"Zastanów się, zrób notatki, pomyśl, czy chcesz działkę blisko aglomeracji, czy na wsi?" - to Pan tak radziłeś.

Zastanów się Pan wpierw, czy ludzie mają taki wybór, a dopiero potem pisz Pan poradniki...

----------


## Sławomir Zając

> Sto tysięcy w tę, czy we wtę, nie stanowiło dla Pańskiego portfela różnicy.


Zrezygnowałem z działki na przedmieściach z powodu ograniczonego budżetu. Zdecydowałem się na działkę w przytulnym miejscu, z dala od miasta, ponieważ była znacznie tańsza. Mam nadzieję, że teraz wszystko jest jasne.

----------


## wojgoc

> W końcu jesteśmy w "Doświadczenia i rady, tych którzy już zbudowali", prawda? 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, oto przykładowa umowa, którą podpisałem z hydraulikiem - tzn. sama treść:
> 
> §1 Przedmiot umowy i terminy realizacji
> 
> Inwestor powierza, a Wykonawca zobowiązuje się do wykonania robót instalacyjnych w budynku przy ………..Termin rozpoczęcia robót instalacyjnych strony ustalają na …………..
> ...


taką umowę podpisuje wyłącznie totalnie nieświadomy Wykonawca lub taki, który  ten świstek papieru traktuje jako papier toaletowy.
Ta umowa zabezpiecza wyłącznie interes Inwestora nie daje żadnej ochrony Wykonawcy. Nie wiadomo czy całość materiału zapewnić ma Inwestor czy Wykonawca, ale sądząc po dodatkowych zapisach dla elektryka to hydraulik na swój koszt wszystko organizował, zrobil wszelkie próby ciśnieniowe, odbiory w trakcie których nie ma obowiązku bycia Inwestora czy kier-buda, po 3 dniach ma być procedura odbioru na podstawie której jest płatność - co w przypadku jak Mu nie zapłacisz??? Nie ma w umowie zapisu o karach dla Inwestora za zwłokę, o możliwości odstapienia przez Wykonawcę jeśli zwłoka w płatności wynosi ileś tam dni - do d..y taka umowa :mad: .

----------


## Sławomir Zając

Jest to forum dla osób, które chcą się budować i stwierdzasz, że umowa spełnia swój cel, czyli zabezpiecza interes Inwestora. W czym zatem problem? Jeżeli wykonawca czuje, że umowa nie zabezpiecza odpowiednio jego interesów to o tym mówi, a umowa zostaje o te zapisy uzupełniona. W tym przypadku wykonawca nie miał żadnych zastrzeżeń więc umowę podpisał. W innych umowach mam zapisy, które zwiększają bezpieczeństwo wykonawcy, np.:
"W przypadku odstąpienia od umowy z własnej winy przez którąkolwiek ze stron, strona, która odstąpiła od umowy, zobowiązana będzie do zapłaty kary umownej w wysokości 1000 zł (słownie: jeden tysiąc złotych)." - zabezpiecza to wykonawcę na wypadek, gdyby to inwestor postanowił się rozmyślić.

EDIT. Szczegółowy zakres prac z wykonawcą był zawarty w specyfikacji, której nie umieszczałem na forum. "Zakres prac jest wymieniony w załączonej specyfikacji."

----------


## Kaizen

> JW tym przypadku wykonawca nie miał żadnych zastrzeżeń więc umowę podpisał. W innych umowach mam zapisy, które zwiększają bezpieczeństwo wykonawcy,


Albo wykonawca uważa tak, jak ja, że ten papierek daje tylko złudzenie bezpieczeństw, a w praktyce mało kto pójdzie do sądu, a nawet ja pójdzie, to nie łatwo jest wygrać. Więc co zaszkodzi podpisać?

----------


## Sławomir Zając

Po wypiciu kawy pomyślałem, że dobrze by było gdybym trochę więcej napisał, jak wygląda podpisywanie umów w moim przypadku. O nieporozumienia łatwo...

Otóż nigdy nie daję żadnej umowy do podpisu na zasadzie: "Taką umowę zrobiłem, tu jest miejsce na podpis, albo Pan podpisuje albo się żegnamy". Nie, nie, nie!

Pokazuję umowę wykonawcy i informuję go, że ta umowa zawiera wszystkie ustalenia, o których rozmawialiśmy. Czytam przy nim każdy z punktów umowy i uzyskuję pewność, że wszystkie punkty są dobrze opisane, zrozumiane przez niego i że ze wszystkimi zapisami się zgadza. Wykonawca ma w każdym momencie możliwość powiedzenia "nie, nie zgadzam się na ten zapis" i często dokonujemy dzięki temu zmian, które satysfakcjonują obie strony. Jeżeli wykonawca powie mi, że umowa nie gwarantuje wystarczająco jego interesów to często wprowadzam zapisy w umowie. Zdarzyło mi się np. zawrzeć zapis, że płacę odsetki za każdy dzień opóźnienia z płatnością.
Tym niemniej umowa, która została Was przedstawiona, została rzeczywiście przez wykonawcę podpisana. Być może mógł lepiej zadbać o swój interes, ale nie jest moją rolą dbanie o to za niego. 

Kaizen - Twoje stanowisko w sprawie umów jest dla mnie zupełnie niezrozumiałe. Mnie różne umowy (nie tylko te związane z budową) niejednokrotnie uratowały tyłek. Pomijając nawet kwestie ewentualnego sądu i kwestii związanych z bezpieczeństwem: spisanie zakresu obowiązków, terminów realizacji i wynegocjowanych kwot to absolutna podstawa dobrze prowadzonej budowy. Z tego też powodu nie zawsze podpisuję umowy w ramach prowadzonej mojej działalności bo często wystarczy zwykły email z potwierdzonymi warunkami. Jednak jest to właśnie traktowane tak, jak spisanie ustaleń na piśmie. Nie wyobrażam sobie prowadzenia jakiejkolwiek inwestycji "na gębę".

----------


## Kaizen

> Kaizen - Twoje stanowisko w sprawie umów jest dla mnie zupełnie niezrozumiałe. Mnie różne umowy (nie tylko te związane z budową) niejednokrotnie uratowały tyłek. Pomijając nawet kwestie ewentualnego sądu i kwestii związanych z bezpieczeństwem: spisanie zakresu obowiązków, terminów realizacji i wynegocjowanych kwot to absolutna podstawa dobrze prowadzonej budowy.


Teraz, jak myślałem, rozmawialiśmy o_ np.:
"W przypadku odstąpienia od umowy z własnej winy przez którąkolwiek ze stron, strona, która odstąpiła od umowy, zobowiązana będzie do zapłaty kary umownej w wysokości 1000 zł (słownie: jeden tysiąc złotych)." - zabezpiecza to wykonawcę na wypadek, gdyby to inwestor postanowił się rozmyślić._
I czemu wykonawca bez dokładnej analizy i wgryzania się podpisał umowę. Co do zakresu i terminów - już to chyba pisałem. W kwestii niedotrzymania terminu łatwo się wybronić (bo inwestor dołożył dwa punkty świetlne, więc dwa tygodnie obsuwy były). Co do zakresu - po dwóch remontach wiem, że nie da się dokładnie sprecyzwać zakresu. No, może poza hydraulikiem, którego zaprosiłem, żeby podłączył płytę gazową i podbił gwarancję. Ale to też pytanie, czy w jego zakresie obowiązków był montaż węża szybkozłączki do instalacji gazowej na uszczelki, czy na pakuły? Czy wcale, bo on może myślał, że tylko wymieniam starą kuchenkę na nową?
_Panie, ja domy buduję a nie analizuję prawniczy bełkot. Jak Pan się boisz, to Panu podpiszę. Z jednym miałem umowę - od trzech lat się sądzę. A kasy ciągle nie ma._
Powtórzę, że umowa daje tylko złudzenie. Ale jak ktoś się lepiej poczuje - to jak ten wykonawca. Nie widzę przeciwwskazań do podpisania.

----------


## Zagurski

> Po wypiciu kawy pomyślałem, że dobrze by było gdybym trochę więcej napisał, jak wygląda podpisywanie umów w moim przypadku. O nieporozumienia łatwo...
> 
> .


Umów, powiadasz Pan?
A ja myślałem, żeś Pan te poradniki pisał z własnego doświadczenia?
A tu wychodzi na to.... 
 :big grin:

----------


## Sławomir Zając

Jeżeli miałbym dać tylko jedną radę inwestorowi, który właśnie zaczyna swoją przygodę, to byłoby to:
NIE SPIESZ SIĘ

Myślenie nad projektem, wybór kolejnych wykonawców, rozmowy z ich poprzednimi klientami, ustalanie szczegółów prac – to wszystko trwa. A przecież równolegle do tego wybierasz elementy wykończenia, armaturę, meble, rozmawiasz z dostawcami materiałów budowlanych, negocjujesz ceny wyposażenia i tak dalej, i tak dalej. 
Każdy inwestor ma mnóstwo na głowie, a przecież są też inne obowiązki, praca, rodzina. 
To wszystko powoduje, że człowiek ma ochotę na ułatwienie sobie życia. Łatwiej jest wybrać wykonawcę, który akurat ma wolny termin niż tego, który jest rzeczywiście rzetelny. Łatwiej kupić dostępny materiał tylko dlatego, że jest dostępny od ręki, a nie wymarzona, na który jednak trzeba czekać. Szybko podejmowane decyzje mogą prowadzić do kłopotów.

Każdy chce się jak najszybciej wprowadzić do nowego domu i prawie każdy inwestor na którymś etapie miał już po dziurki w nosie całej budowy, organizacji, rozmów z wykonawcami, szukaniem materiałów. I to jest naturalne. Ale jeżeli czujesz, że wszystko cię przerasta to przestań się spieszyć. Weź dosłownie wolne, zajmij się swoim hobby, odpuść na chwilę i przestań na siłę chcieć zdążyć z przeprowadzką do określonego terminu.

Moi znajomi popełnili mnóstwo błędów podczas budowy tylko dlatego, że za wszelką cenę chcieli spędzić święta w nowym domu… Co i tak się niestety nie udało i wprowadzili się dopiero w połowie stycznia. 
Inni tak bardzo chcieli zamieszkać w swoim domu, że machali ręką na niedoróbki pomimo tego, że wykonawca miał obowiązek je poprawić. 

Pamiętaj, że Twoim zadaniem jest zbudowanie domu, w którym będziesz mieszkał przez lata z przyjemnością. Musisz pozyskać do współpracy rzetelnych fachowców, którzy zostali pochwaleni przez innych inwestorów, a których prace wcześniej obejrzałeś, a nie pozyskanie kogokolwiek, kto po prostu skończy budowę. Twoim obowiązkiem jest odpowiednia kontrola przeprowadzonych prac i płacenie za dobrze wykonaną robotę, a nie akceptacja bylejakości, tylko dlatego, że poprawki zajmą kolejne dni.

Ja sam bardzo frustrowałem się tym, że koniec budowy cały czas się ode mnie oddalał. Miałem nieprzyjemną sytuację – jeden z moich wykonawców poszedł w trakcie prac do więzienia za niepłacenie alimentów. Denerwowałem się tym, że przez to wszystkie plany poszły do kosza, tym, że wprowadzimy się znacznie później oraz tym, że będę musiał płacić kolejne tysiące za wynajem mieszkania. 
Dotarło do mnie jednak, że miesiąc czy dwa opóźnienia to właściwie nic i nie powinienem się z tego powodu przejmować. Pośpiech mógł spowodować, że oszczędność na wynajmie mieszkania okaże się tylko pozorna, bo zapłacę więcej za błędy, które zostały przez niego popełnione.
W momencie, kiedy rzeczywiście to do mnie dotarło, odetchnąłem z ulgą i koniec budowy przeprowadziłem bez żadnych problemów.

Czego i Wam życzę  :smile:

----------


## Kaizen

> To wszystko powoduje, że człowiek ma ochotę na ułatwienie sobie życia. Łatwiej jest wybrać wykonawcę, który akurat ma wolny termin niż tego, który jest rzeczywiście rzetelny. Łatwiej kupić dostępny materiał tylko dlatego, że jest dostępny od ręki, a nie wymarzona, na który jednak trzeba czekać.


Czyli wybieramy wymarzonego wykonawcę, a on siedzi z założonymi rękami, bo akurat materiał wyszedł, a na dostawę trzeba poczekać?

Teoretycznie można większość materiałów kupić wcześniej i zamienić działkę w skład materiałów budowlanych. Tylko niektóre słabo się przechowują na deszczu, słońcu i mrozie. Jest też ryzyko, że dostaną nóg. A i pracę to utrudnia, bo materiały gdy są przywożone na bieżąco, to są rozstawiane HDSem tam, gdzie najwygodniej potem je brać. Trudno materiał na ściany szczytowe postawić na stropie, gdy go jeszcze nie ma.

Niestety, przy budowie często trzeba improwizować, czasami gasić pożary i trzeba się spieszyć. A to materiał wyszedł, bo taki popyt/pożar w BASFie itp. I trzeba albo zmieniać materiał, albo czekać, albo płacić jak za zboże szukając na gwałt gdzie jeszcze mają na stanie, żeby wymarzona ekipa nie poszła do następnego klienta (mi tak przyszedł dekarz przed terminem, bo miał obsuwę z dachówką krańcową na jednej robocie), bo kolejny termin mają wolny za rok.

Jakbym ja miał dać jedną radę - czytaj, pytaj, wrzucaj na FM zdjęcia. Pewnie często dostaniesz sprzeczne odpowiedzi. Ale będzie materiał do przemyśleń. A i wykonawcy mocniej się przykładają, jak wiedzą, że mogą stać się bohaterem internetowej "Usterki".

----------


## Sławomir Zając

> Czyli wybieramy wymarzonego wykonawcę, a on siedzi z założonymi rękami, bo akurat materiał wyszedł, a na dostawę trzeba poczekać?


Brak pośpiechu oznacza, że mamy zarówno czas na wybranie wymarzonego wykonawcy i czas na załatwienie materiału. Pośpiech powoduje, że inwestorzy umawiają kolejne ekipy na styk (bo wydaje się, że tak będzie szybciej), przez co nie mają możliwości ruchu przy wystąpieniu jakichkolwiek kłopotów.




> Teoretycznie można większość materiałów kupić wcześniej i zamienić działkę w skład materiałów budowlanych.


Nie trzeba kupować materiałów wcześniej. Należy jednak trzymać rękę na pulsie i sprawdzać czy są dalej dostępne. W przypadku ogólnodostępnych materiałów i na etapie budowy stanu surowego nie ma zwykle żadnych problemów. Kłopoty zwykle zaczynają się przy wykończeniówce - mamy wybrane piękną glazurę, glazurnik wchodzi za 2 tygodnie, chcemy więc kupić materiał i... nie ma. I musimy szybko zmienić nasze oczekiwania. 





> Niestety, przy budowie często trzeba improwizować, czasami gasić pożary i trzeba się spieszyć. A to materiał wyszedł, bo taki popyt/pożar w BASFie itp. I trzeba albo zmieniać materiał, albo czekać, albo płacić jak za zboże szukając na gwałt gdzie jeszcze mają na stanie, żeby wymarzona ekipa nie poszła do następnego klienta (mi tak przyszedł dekarz przed terminem, bo miał obsuwę z dachówką krańcową na jednej robocie), bo kolejny termin mają wolny za rok.


Improwizowanie podczas budowy? Właśnie po to założyłem ten wątek i umieszczam w nim rady, aby uniknąć improwizowania i podejmowania decyzji w pośpiechu. Przy właściwej organizacji budowy materiał nigdy nie wyjdzie, a wymarzona ekipa nigdzie nie pójdzie.

Zdarzają się oczywiście nieoczekiwane sytuacje na budowie - a to trzeba coś szybko załatwić, a to trzeba coś domówić - ale to z improwizacją nie ma nic wspólnego.

----------


## Kaizen

> Brak pośpiechu oznacza, że mamy zarówno czas na wybranie wymarzonego wykonawcy i czas na załatwienie materiału.


Nie da się tak. Ktoś się pomyli i coś nie dojedzie czy przyjedzie coś innego, coś się spali (nie słyszałeś o BASF i zamieszaniu ze styropianem). Nie ma sensu dokładne planowanie i harmonogram, bo na 100% się nie sprawdzi. Pośpiech czasami też jest potrzebny - bo za godzinę ostatnia paczka styropianu może nie być dostępna, a następna dostawa nie wiadomo kiedy, bo producenta nawala.




> Pośpiech powoduje, że inwestorzy umawiają kolejne ekipy na styk


Chyba jeden tu taki się udziela ostatnio. Chyba w trzy miesiące chce zbudować i wszystko ma zaplanowane. Ale to nie pośpiech - to wiara w przewidywalność i programowalność świata  :wink: 
To chyb oczywiste, że jak dzisiaj mi wykonawca SSO mówi, że moja budowa, jak teraz zarezerwuję czas, będzie drugą jego robotą w 2018 r, to nie mogę zamawiać ekipy od dachu czy okien. Kolejną ekipę mogę umawiać, jak poprzednia warunkująca wejście określi się, kiedy skończy.





> Należy jednak trzymać rękę na pulsie i sprawdzać czy są dalej dostępne.


IMO szkoda czasu i wysiłku. Do tego jak wykonawca nawet sam nie dostarcza materiału (co jest i wygodne, i o co najmniej 15% tańsze) to pewnie poleci jakichś dostawców. Często z rabatem niedostępnym dla klienta z ulicy. A co jeszcze ważniejsze, często ma uzgodnione warunki zwrotu czy wymiany towaru, jak ktoś się pomyli i brak kaucji za palety. Przynajmniej ja tak miałem.





> W przypadku ogólnodostępnych materiałów i na etapie budowy stanu surowego nie ma zwykle żadnych problemów.


Oj, różnie to bywa.






> Kłopoty zwykle zaczynają się przy wykończeniówce - mamy wybrane piękną glazurę, glazurnik wchodzi za 2 tygodnie, chcemy więc kupić materiał i... nie ma. I musimy szybko zmienić nasze oczekiwania.


Tu akurat już jest gdzie składować i można materiały zgromadzić wcześniej.








> Improwizowanie podczas budowy? Właśnie po to założyłem ten wątek i umieszczam w nim rady, aby uniknąć improwizowania i podejmowania decyzji w pośpiechu. Przy właściwej organizacji budowy materiał nigdy nie wyjdzie, a wymarzona ekipa nigdzie nie pójdzie.


Właściwa organizacja to ładne stwierdzenie, które nic nie znaczy. Inwestor nie panuje nad wszystkim. Do mnie wykonawca SSO przyszedł po przestoju, bo na poprzedniej budowie dostawca jakiejś dziwnej konstrukcji stalowej na dach się spóźnił. U mnie miał 1,5 miesiąca przestoju przez mrozy. Poczytaj jakie ludzie mieli jazdy jak zaszalał styropian dzięki pożarowi. Wykonawca może zachorować. Jest tyle czynników, których nie przewidzisz, że jest cudem, jak nie trzeba improwizować (czyli robić inaczej czy w innych terminach, niż w scenariuszu). Do tego inwestor nabiera wiedzy. Ja na początku upierałem się na PC. Bo taka fajna, ekonomiczna i ekologiczna. Ale się okazuje, że wcale ekonomiczna u mnie nie jest. I zmiana planów. Ale jak nie PC to co? I ciągle nie jestem jeszcze zdecydowany, chociaż teraz wygrywają kable grzejne.

IMO nie warto planować za dużo, zbyt szczegółowo. To strata czasu i na 100% szczegółowy plan nie zostanie zrealizowany. Terminy się pozmieniają (nie koniecznie opóźnienia - wspomniany już kilka razy dach miałem wcześniej, niż planowałem, bo dekarz wszedł kilkanaście godzin wyjściu cieśli czego nie dałoby się zaplanować). Teraz z kolei mam przestój, bo ekipa od montażu okien nie wyrabia. Już 1,5 miesiąca czekam. A jak wcześniej pytałem - to 2-3 tygodnie od zamówienia będę miał okna. Miesiąc to już z zapasem na najczarniejszy scenariusz. To, że dzisiaj towar i ekipa jest dostępna od ręki nie znaczy, że jak akurat go będę potrzebował też tak będzie.

----------


## wojgoc

Nie gniewaj się Słamomirze, ale w większości swoich wywodów zwanych przez Ciebie radami po prostu bredzisz.
Do mnie przemawiaja argumenty Kaizena - maja odzwierciedlenie w rzeczywistości.

----------


## Sławomir Zając

> Nie gniewaj się Słamomirze, ale w większości swoich wywodów zwanych przez Ciebie radami po prostu bredzisz.


Nie będę się gniewał, jeżeli to uzasadnisz  :smile:  Czy nie wierzysz w to, że można zbudować dom w sposób, jaki to opisuję? Przecież piszę o prostych rzeczach - przygotowanie do budowy, wybór rzetelnego wykonawcy, podpisywanie umów (!). Tak to powinno wyglądać.




> Nie da się tak. Ktoś się pomyli i coś nie dojedzie czy przyjedzie coś innego, coś się spali (nie słyszałeś o BASF i zamieszaniu ze styropianem). Nie ma sensu dokładne planowanie i harmonogram, bo na 100% się nie sprawdzi. Pośpiech czasami też jest potrzebny - bo za godzinę ostatnia paczka styropianu może nie być dostępna, a następna dostawa nie wiadomo kiedy, bo producenta nawala.


Nie słyszałem nic o tym zamieszaniu - napisz coś więcej.





> To chyb oczywiste, że jak dzisiaj mi wykonawca SSO mówi, że moja budowa, jak teraz zarezerwuję czas, będzie drugą jego robotą w 2018 r, to nie mogę zamawiać ekipy od dachu czy okien. Kolejną ekipę mogę umawiać, jak poprzednia warunkująca wejście określi się, kiedy skończy.


Jeżeli orientacyjnie wiesz kiedy zacznie wykonawca od SSO to już możesz szukać okien, wstępnie wybrać ekipę, negocjować i ustalić z jakim wyprzedzeniem masz ich poinformować o tym, że mogą wchodzić. I to jest właśnie przygotowanie do budowy - nie zostawiasz tego na ostatnią chwilę, ale organizujesz wszystko z wielomiesięcznym wyprzedzeniem.




> IMO szkoda czasu i wysiłku. Do tego jak wykonawca nawet sam nie dostarcza materiału (co jest i wygodne, i o co najmniej 15% tańsze) to pewnie poleci jakichś dostawców. Często z rabatem niedostępnym dla klienta z ulicy. A co jeszcze ważniejsze, często ma uzgodnione warunki zwrotu czy wymiany towaru, jak ktoś się pomyli i brak kaucji za palety. Przynajmniej ja tak miałem.


Wynegocjowałem z hurtownią budowlaną dobre ceny. Zwracać mogłem wszystko (np. nie zużyty cement), a o kaucji nie było mowy.





> Właściwa organizacja to ładne stwierdzenie, które nic nie znaczy.


Jestem zorganizowany więc właściwa organizacja budowy była czymś dla mnie naturalnym. Ograniczałem możliwość improwizacji, trzymałem rękę na pulsie i dzięki temu zminimalizowałem liczbę potknięć i błędów. Uniknąłem chaosu na budowie. Nie wyobrażam sobie działać inaczej.




> Jest tyle czynników, których nie przewidzisz, że jest cudem, jak nie trzeba improwizować (czyli robić inaczej czy w innych terminach, niż w scenariuszu). Do tego inwestor nabiera wiedzy. Ja na początku upierałem się na PC. Bo taka fajna, ekonomiczna i ekologiczna. Ale się okazuje, że wcale ekonomiczna u mnie nie jest. I zmiana planów. Ale jak nie PC to co? I ciągle nie jestem jeszcze zdecydowany, chociaż teraz wygrywają kable grzejne.


Nic nie poradzę na to, że masz zupełnie inny styl prowadzenia budowy. Ja planuję, ustalam kosztorys, ustalam szczegóły z wykonawcami i podpisuję umowy. Ty postępujesz inaczej. Każdy ma swoją rację, ale ja już wiem, że moje podejście było słuszne bo zakończyłem swoją budowę oraz rozmawiałem z kilkudziesięcioma inwestorami, którzy popełniali typowe błędy głównie z powodu braku odpowiedniego przygotowania lub zwykłego pośpiechu. 




> IMO nie warto planować za dużo, zbyt szczegółowo.


Tu się zgadzam. Planować trzeba z głową. Nikt nie mówi, żeby planować cokolwiek dzień po dniu (czy nawet tydzień po tygodniu




> To strata czasu i na 100% szczegółowy plan nie zostanie zrealizowany. Terminy się pozmieniają (nie koniecznie opóźnienia - wspomniany już kilka razy dach miałem wcześniej, niż planowałem, bo dekarz wszedł kilkanaście godzin wyjściu cieśli czego nie dałoby się zaplanować). Teraz z kolei mam przestój, bo ekipa od montażu okien nie wyrabia. Już 1,5 miesiąca czekam. A jak wcześniej pytałem - to 2-3 tygodnie od zamówienia będę miał okna. Miesiąc to już z zapasem na najczarniejszy scenariusz. To, że dzisiaj towar i ekipa jest dostępna od ręki nie znaczy, że jak akurat go będę potrzebował też tak będzie.


Przykra sprawa. Masz umowę, w której jest zapisane, że w ciągu 2-3 tygodni od zamówienia otrzymasz okna? To byłoby dobre zabezpieczenie.

----------


## Kaizen

> Nie słyszałem nic o tym zamieszaniu - napisz coś więcej.


Relacje na żywo ze zmian cen tutaj
Sam news o pożarze z października 2016r wygooglasz bez problemu, wszystkie media o tym pisały ale raczej kładąc nacisk na ryzyka środowiskowe, niż na to, że to chyba jeden z dwóch zakładów produkujących surowiec do produkcji styropianu w Europie.






> Jeżeli orientacyjnie wiesz kiedy zacznie wykonawca od SSO to już możesz szukać okien, wstępnie wybrać ekipę, negocjować i ustalić z jakim wyprzedzeniem masz ich poinformować o tym, że mogą wchodzić. I to jest właśnie przygotowanie do budowy - nie zostawiasz tego na ostatnią chwilę, ale organizujesz wszystko z wielomiesięcznym wyprzedzeniem.


Równie dobrze mogę to robić nie mając jeszcze pozwolenia na budowę. I jedyna z tego wartość, że nabędę jakiejś orientacji w rynku. A jak za pół roku czy rok przyjdzie do ostatecznej decyzji, to rynek i oferta może wyglądać zupełnie inaczej. A może i podejście inwestora się zmienić.





> Przykra sprawa. Masz umowę, w której jest zapisane, że w ciągu 2-3 tygodni od zamówienia otrzymasz okna? To byłoby dobre zabezpieczenie.


Oczywiście że nie mam umowy z czasu, gdy robiłem rozpoznanie rynku. Na okna akurat mam umowę (bo dostawca nalegał - zresztą się nie dziwię, bo jak już dyskutowaliśmy dla inwestora lepsze zabezpieczenie to brak umowy i pieniądze w kieszeni do czasu dostawy towaru/wykonania usługi), ale z czasu gdy zamawiałem okna, po pomiarze. Właśnie fajny przykład, jak to rynek się zmienił.

----------


## Sławomir Zając

> Równie dobrze mogę to robić nie mając jeszcze pozwolenia na budowę. I jedyna z tego wartość, że nabędę jakiejś orientacji w rynku. A jak za pół roku czy rok przyjdzie do ostatecznej decyzji, to rynek i oferta może wyglądać zupełnie inaczej. A może i podejście inwestora się zmienić.


O jakiej ostatecznej decyzji piszesz? Z wykonawcami ustalasz szczegóły z wielomiesięcznym wyprzedzeniem. Jaka oferta i jaki rynek może wyglądać zupełnie inaczej?




> Oczywiście że nie mam umowy z czasu, gdy robiłem rozpoznanie rynku. Na okna akurat mam umowę (bo dostawca nalegał - zresztą się nie dziwię, bo jak już dyskutowaliśmy dla inwestora lepsze zabezpieczenie to brak umowy i pieniądze w kieszeni do czasu dostawy towaru/wykonania usługi), ale z czasu gdy zamawiałem okna, po pomiarze. Właśnie fajny przykład, jak to rynek się zmienił.


W każdym razie nic nie rozumiem - masz umowę (super, gdzie problem?  :smile:  ). Czy są w niej zawarte informacje o czasie dostawy? I co by ci dało, gdybyś nie miał tej umowy - gdzie w tym konkretnym przypadku korzyść dla inwestora? 

Ps Dla mnie to jasne, ale żeby inni czytający ten wątek nie mieli wątpliwości - ja uważam, że umowa jest właśnie bardzo dobrym zabezpieczeniem, ba, pilnowanie umów jest wręcz niezbędne do tego, aby budowa odbyła się bez zbędnego stresu.

----------


## wojgoc

> Nie będę się gniewał, jeżeli to uzasadnisz  Czy nie wierzysz w to, że można zbudować dom w sposób, jaki to opisuję? Przecież piszę o prostych rzeczach - przygotowanie do budowy, wybór rzetelnego wykonawcy, podpisywanie umów (!). Tak to powinno wyglądać.


Musiałbym przepisywać całość Twoich wywodów :yes:  :yes:  :yes:

----------


## Sławomir Zając

> Musiałbym przepisywać całość Twoich wywodów


Liczyłem na dyskusję na poziomie. Jak chcesz  :smile: 
Czekam jeszcze na użytkownika "zagurski", który jak zwykle skrytykuje mnie za to, że mam czelność udzielać rad i mogę rozpoczynać weekend.  :smile: 

Kaizen - przy okazji bardzo Ci dziękuję. Mamy zdecydowanie inne zdania w większości kwestii, ale potrafimy ze sobą kulturalnie rozmawiać. Bardzo to cenię.

----------


## Kaizen

> O jakiej ostatecznej decyzji piszesz?


O zamówieniu konkretnego towaru, na konkretny dzień. O zamówieniu konkretnej usługi w konkretnej ilości. Np. dach miałem wyceniony od m2 jego powierzchni. To samo z elewacją. I obydwaj wykonawcy koniecznie chcieli mierzyć sami. I nie dziwię im się. Dla przykładu w projekcie mam ścian zewnętrznych 189,84m2 brutto. A w rzeczywistości ok. 115m2. Ustaliłbym szczegóły z wielomiesięcznym wyprzedzeniem i zapisał w umowie, to musiałbym zapłacić? Czy liczyć na łaskę i aneks wykonawcy i dostawcy materiałów?

A jakbym z wielomiesięcznym wyprzedzeniem zamówił PC i podpisał umowę, to dopiero teraz bym się głowił, jak z niej się wymiksować.





> Jaka oferta i jaki rynek może wyglądać zupełnie inaczej?


Czytasz, co piszę? Masz dwa przykłady z życia z ostatnich kilku miesięcy - okna i styropian.




> W każdym razie nic nie rozumiem - masz umowę (super, gdzie problem?  ).


Znowu mamy o tym dyskutować? Ta umowa nic mi nie daje. Za to daje dostawcy. Jakby on nawalił - to bym nie zapłacił. Byłbym kryty - a wykonawca bez umowy niewiele by zdziałał. A tak może w sądzie dochodzić, że przecież rodzaju taśmy nie było zapisane w umowie, więc mógł wstawić szarą, pakową.

----------


## wojgoc

> Liczyłem na dyskusję na poziomie. Jak chcesz


Trudno się z Tobą dyskutuje - pokazało to dyskusja  o tym czy warto czy tez nie mieć umowy.
Ja mam takie same zdanie jak Kaizen, więc nie widzę powodu do dublowania dyskusji.

----------


## Sławomir Zając

> Trudno się z Tobą dyskutuje - pokazało to dyskusja  o tym czy warto czy tez nie mieć umowy.


Tak naprawdę to Ty przerwałeś naszą dyskusję ignorując wszystkie moje argumenty. Pisałeś m.in. o tym, że "żaden Wykonawca nie podpisze umowy kilkudziesięciostronicowej - a tylko taka moze zawierać rozmaite przypadki jakie mogą się przytrafić w trakcie budowy" (nieprawda - umowa ma być prosta i zrozumiała!), spytałeś ironicznie "Czy w swojej umowie masz też kary dla Inwestora za np. postoje na budowie wynikłe z Twojej winy?" (potwierdziłem - miałem wpisaną taką karę) i tak dalej. Moją wypowiedź zostawiłeś bez żadnej reakcji i i nagle piszesz, że moje teksty to wypociny, a to ze mną się trudno dyskutuje. 

Ja dalej jestem otwarty na rzeczową dyskusję. Mam duże doświadczenie ze współpracy z wykonawcami z różnych branż i po prostu WIEM co należy robić, aby odpowiednio zadbać o swoje interesy.

----------


## Sławomir Zając

> O zamówieniu konkretnego towaru, na konkretny dzień. O zamówieniu konkretnej usługi w konkretnej ilości. Np. dach miałem wyceniony od m2 jego powierzchni. To samo z elewacją. I obydwaj wykonawcy koniecznie chcieli mierzyć sami. I nie dziwię im się. Dla przykładu w projekcie mam ścian zewnętrznych 189,84m2 brutto. A w rzeczywistości ok. 115m2. Ustaliłbym szczegóły z wielomiesięcznym wyprzedzeniem i zapisał w umowie, to musiałbym zapłacić? Czy liczyć na łaskę i aneks wykonawcy i dostawcy materiałów?


Wow. Ogromne różnice. Nie słyszałem wcześniej o takim przypadku.
A co do wykonawcy - skoro wykonawcy sami chcieli mierzyć to w umowie można było zawrzeć informację wynegocjowanej cenie za m2 oraz informację o tym, że pomiary zostaną przeprowadzone przed rozpoczęciem prac, a liczba metrów zostanie wpisana do aneksu. 
A jeżeli chodzi o dostawę materiału - nie chodzi o to, aby zamawiać materiał z kilkumiesięcznym wyprzedzeniem. Chodzi o to, aby mieć wybrany materiał, hurtownię/sklep, znać termin dostawy i trzymać rękę na pulsie czy towar cały czas jest dostępny, a zamówić towar dopiero wtedy, kiedy to będzie potrzebne - po co zamrażać pieniądze? Najlepiej zresztą (o ile to możliwe) zapłacić za towar dopiero wtedy, kiedy przyjedzie na miejsce. Natomiast odradzam szukania hurtowni i materiału na ostatnią chwilę bo można się nieźle zdziwić brakiem dostępności lub terminami dostaw.




> Czytasz, co piszę? Masz dwa przykłady z życia z ostatnich kilku miesięcy - okna i styropian.


Styropian - oczywiście. Okna - nie zgodzę się. I uważam, że mogłeś uniknąć tego przestoju, gdybyś postępował podobnie do mnie.

Oto jak ja planowałem kolejne etapy budowy (na Twoim przykładzie).

1. Wybieram wykonawcę SSO. Ustalam warunki współpracy, podpisuję umowę. Określam terminy realizacji i kary umowne za jego przekroczenie. W przypadku SSO terminy realizacji są na tyle długie, że na pewno zawirowania pogodowe na nic nie wpłyną. To jest termin bardzo bezpieczny dla wykonawcy, ale też gwarantuje inwestorowi, że wykonawca nie pójdzie w połowie prac do kogoś innego i skończy robotę parę miesięcy później. O tym, co zawiera przykładowa umowa pisałem wcześniej.

2. Wybieram wykonawcę okien. Ustalam z nimi warunki współpracy oraz podpisuję umowę. Z uwagi na to, że nie znam konkretnego terminu zakończenia prac SSO, ustalam, że będę z nimi w kontakcie, a dokładne terminy realizacji wpiszemy później.

3. Kilka miesięcy później wykonawca stanu surowego jest w stanie określić w miarę dokładny termin zakończenia prac. Kontaktuję się zatem z firmą od okien. Ustalamy przedział czasowy, w którym nastąpi montaż oraz kary umowne za jego przekroczenie. Terminy dalej są bezpieczne (jesteśmy przecież ludźmi), ale bardziej restrykcyjne niż w przypadku SSO. 

Dzięki temu rozwiązaniu nie ma mowy, żeby wykonawca powiedział, że mu bardzo przykro, ale nie będzie miał dla mnie czasu. Dzięki temu, że podpisał umowę, zależy mu na tym, aby pilnować terminów realizacji. I wszystko razem po prostu działa. Działa zarówno to, że po ludzku ustalam wstępne terminy z wykonawcą, działa to, że podpisuję z nim umowę, działa to, że z odpowiednim wyprzedzeniem się z nim kontaktuję i ustalam dokładne terminy. I dzięki temu nikt mnie nigdy nie wystawił. 





> Znowu mamy o tym dyskutować? Ta umowa nic mi nie daje. Za to daje dostawcy. Jakby on nawalił - to bym nie zapłacił. Byłbym kryty - a wykonawca bez umowy niewiele by zdziałał.


Jeżeli Twoja umowa pozwala wykonawcy na zwodzenie inwestora to świadczy to tylko o złej umowie, a nie o tym, że umowy są złe same w sobie... 
Spytałem zresztą - i to pytanie zignorowałeś - czy masz umowę, w której jest zapisane, że w ciągu 2-3 tygodni od zamówienia odbędzie się montaż okien. Ale w porządku, buduj dalej dom bez żadnych umów i twierdź, że to rozwiązanie chroniące inwestora.

----------


## Kaizen

> Wow. Ogromne różnice. Nie słyszałem wcześniej o takim przypadku.


Do kompletu, to na stronie Archetonu w danych technicznych jest 102,5m2 ścian zewnętrznych.

[QUOTE=Sławomir Zając;7483938]A jeżeli chodzi o dostawę materiału - nie chodzi o to, aby zamawiać materiał z kilkumiesięcznym wyprzedzeniem. Chodzi o to, aby mieć wybrany materiał, hurtownię/sklep, znać termin dostawy i trzymać rękę na pulsie czy towar cały czas jest dostępny, a zamówić towar dopiero wtedy, kiedy to będzie potrzebne - po co zamrażać pieniądze?

To radzisz dzwonić codziennie i codziennie słyszeć "dostawę styropianu realizujemy następnego dnia, mniejsze ilości mamy na stanie". I tak codziennie? I codziennie wypytywać o cenę?




> 1. Wybieram wykonawcę SSO. Ustalam warunki współpracy, podpisuję umowę. Określam terminy realizacji i kary umowne za jego przekroczenie.


Gratulacje. Do mnie wykonawca wszedł 13 grudnia i zgadnij, co odpowiedział na pytanie "kiedy skończy Pan"? Do tego miał wejść pół roku wcześniej, ale mi się omsnęły formalności i wstępnie zaklepany termin mi przepadł (dobrze, że nie miałem umowy bo ja bym płacił karę).





> 2. Wybieram wykonawcę okien. Ustalam z nimi warunki współpracy oraz podpisuję umowę. Z uwagi na to, że nie znam konkretnego terminu zakończenia prac SSO, ustalam, że będę z nimi w kontakcie, a dokładne terminy realizacji wpiszemy później.


To miałbym zamontowane n.Ergo albo kombinował, jak przenieść termin na nigdy albo rozwiązać umowę bez płacenia kary. A jak bardzo n.Ergo chciałem na początku, dlaczego nie chcę teraz,  i jak długo do tego dochodziłem, jest tutaj

*IMO w życiu trzeba podejmować decyzje jak najpóźniej, gdy mamy jak największą wiedzę i jak najmniej rzeczy może się jeszcze przydarzyć.*

A wiedzy przybywa i z każdą rozmową z (potencjalnym) wykonawcą, z każdym postem przeczytanym na forum i każdym przeczytanym artykułem. A nie ma sensu ze wszystkiego doktoryzować się na początku budowy - IMO warto to robić etapami. Teraz mam etap elewacji, i to rozkminiam. Kończę doktoryzować się z hydrauliki i elektryki. Jakbym na początku miał decydować jaki tynk, jakie przekaźniki, i czy Domoticz, czy Home Assistant, a jednocześnie jaka izolacja ław fundamentowych to bym pewnie oszalał. Albo zrobił wszystko bardzo pobieżnie. A to, że teraz Domoticz wygrywa nie znaczy, że HA za pół  roku go nie prześcignie, nie wyjdzie nowa malina albo się rozmyślę, i zrobię tradycyjną instalację.





> Ustalamy przedział czasowy, w którym nastąpi montaż oraz kary umowne za jego przekroczenie. Terminy dalej są bezpieczne (jesteśmy przecież ludźmi), ale bardziej restrykcyjne niż w przypadku SSO.


I w tym momencie się dowiadujesz że owszem, pół roku temu od zamówienia do wstawienia okien było 3 tygodnie, ale teraz mamy boom, i trzeba czekać minimum 6 tygodni.




> Dzięki temu, że podpisał umowę, zależy mu na tym, aby pilnować terminów realizacji.


To zaraz. Wcześniej napisałeś że nie wpisujesz terminów, bo ich (zgodnie z prawdą) nie znasz. Więc jak może ich pilnować?





> Spytałem zresztą - i to pytanie zignorowałeś - czy masz umowę,


Teraz mam już pewność, że nie czytasz moich wypowiedzi. A przynajmniej robisz to nieuważnie.




> Napisał Sławomir Zając
> 
> 
> Przykra sprawa. Masz umowę, w której jest zapisane, że w ciągu 2-3 tygodni od zamówienia otrzymasz okna? To byłoby dobre zabezpieczenie.
> 
> 
> 
> Oczywiście że nie mam umowy z czasu, gdy robiłem rozpoznanie rynku. Na okna akurat mam umowę (bo dostawca nalegał - zresztą się nie dziwię, bo jak już dyskutowaliśmy dla inwestora lepsze zabezpieczenie to brak umowy i pieniądze w kieszeni do czasu dostawy towaru/wykonania usługi), ale z czasu gdy zamawiałem okna, po pomiarze. Właśnie fajny przykład, jak to rynek się zmienił.


*
Zaczynam się jednak gubić jakiej tezy teraz bronisz. Bo niby zacząłeś, że najważniejsza rada to nie spieszyć się, a teraz sypiesz argumentami, żeby jak najwcześniej podpisać umowy na wszystko. Na dach jak jeszcze fundament nie wykopany? To gdzie tu brak pośpiechu?*

----------


## Sławomir Zając

> A jeżeli chodzi o dostawę materiału - nie chodzi o to, aby zamawiać materiał z kilkumiesięcznym wyprzedzeniem. Chodzi o to, aby mieć wybrany materiał, hurtownię/sklep, znać termin dostawy i trzymać rękę na pulsie czy towar cały czas jest dostępny, a zamówić towar dopiero wtedy, kiedy to będzie potrzebne - po co zamrażać pieniądze?





> To radzisz dzwonić codziennie i codziennie słyszeć "dostawę styropianu realizujemy następnego dnia, mniejsze ilości mamy na stanie". I tak codziennie? I codziennie wypytywać o cenę?


Nie podoba mi się, w jaki sposób przekręcasz moje słowa. Prowadźmy dalej kulturalną dyskusję i nie używajmy tanich chwytów erystycznych. Trzymanie ręki na pulsie nie oznacza tego, że mam codziennie, a nawet co tydzień dzwonić do sklepu. Oznacza to, że jeżeli wiem, że będę potrzebował styropian za pół roku, to co miesiąc-dwa orientuję się jak wygląda sytuacja z dostępnością materiału i jego ceną.




> Gratulacje. Do mnie wykonawca wszedł 13 grudnia i zgadnij, co odpowiedział na pytanie "kiedy skończy Pan"? Do tego miał wejść pół roku wcześniej, ale mi się omsnęły formalności i wstępnie zaklepany termin mi przepadł (dobrze, że nie miałem umowy bo ja bym płacił karę).


Co odpowiedział na pytanie „kiedy skończy Pan”? Nie podał Ci nawet orientacyjnego (+/- 2 miesiące) terminu realizacji? W jaki sposób zaplanowałeś kolejne prace budowlane?




> To miałbym zamontowane n.Ergo albo kombinował, jak przenieść termin na nigdy albo rozwiązać umowę bez płacenia kary. A jak bardzo n.Ergo chciałem na początku, dlaczego nie chcę teraz,  i jak długo do tego dochodziłem, jest tutaj


Przeczytałem. I widzę, że byłeś zdecydowany na n.Ergo, tak samo zresztą jak byłeś przekonany, że chcesz pompę ciepła. Teraz wcale się nie dziwie, że dla Ciebie lepiej jest z nikim umowy nie podpisywać... A biorąc pod uwagę wielomiesięczne opóźnienia z formalnościami, niepewność w sprawie wyboru technologii budowlanych itd. to powinieneś zacząć budowę w kolejnym roku, a ten czas odpowiednio wykorzystać. Moim zdaniem nie jesteś odpowiednio przygotowany do budowy.





> I w tym momencie się dowiadujesz że owszem, pół roku temu od zamówienia do wstawienia okien było 3 tygodnie, ale teraz mamy boom, i trzeba czekać minimum 6 tygodni.


Pisałem (ale to usunąłeś), że z wykonawcą okien kontaktuję się przed zakończeniem prac związanych z SSO. Oznacza to, że „boom” nie wpłynie na moją budowę bo mam odpowiedni zapas czasowy.





> To zaraz. Wcześniej napisałeś że nie wpisujesz terminów, bo ich (zgodnie z prawdą) nie znasz. Więc jak może ich pilnować?


Napisałem, że terminy realizacji wpisuję do umowy. Nawet zacytowałeś to wyżej. Wpisuję do umowy terminy montażu okien po poznaniu terminu zakończenia SSO.
Powiedz szczerze – czy rozmawiamy dlatego, że chcesz się czegoś dowiedzieć czy tylko po to, że chcesz pokazać, że Twoja budowa prowadzona jest właściwie? 




> Teraz mam już pewność, że nie czytasz moich wypowiedzi. A przynajmniej robisz to nieuważnie.


I znowu uciąłeś. Pytałem o „Umowę, w której jest zapisane, że w ciągu 2-3 tygodni od zamówienia otrzymasz okna”. Na co odpisałeś tylko tyle, że masz umowę. Powtórzę więc pytanie: czy masz umowę, w której jest powyższy zapis? Jeżeli jest taki zapis to dlaczego go nie egzekwujesz i pozwalasz na przestoje na budowie? 




> Zaczynam się jednak gubić jakiej tezy teraz bronisz. Bo niby zacząłeś, że najważniejsza rada to nie spieszyć się, a teraz sypiesz argumentami, żeby jak najwcześniej podpisać umowy na wszystko. Na dach jak jeszcze fundament nie wykopany? To gdzie tu brak pośpiechu?[/B]


Napiszę w poniedziałek długą wypowiedź na ten temat. Wyjaśnię różnice między pośpiechem a odpowiednim zaplanowaniem całej budowy i pokażę, w jaki sposób przygotować się do budowy. 
Do zobaczenia  :smile:

----------


## Pablo_11

Fajnie, że będziemy mieli poradnik "Jak przygotować się i przeprowadzić budowę". Życie zawsze weryfikuje wszelką teorię, więc i tu będzie okazja sprawdzić skuteczność rad.
Proszę tylko pamiętać, że podpisana umowa niczego nie gwarantuje. Nie spowoduje 100% pewności co do terminów. Strona może się z umowy wywiązać, a może i nie. Wyegzekwowanie kar to zwykle długa i kosztowna droga sądowa, która tylko sprawę opóźni.

----------


## Sławomir Zając

> Proszę tylko pamiętać, że podpisana umowa niczego nie gwarantuje. Nie spowoduje 100% pewności co do terminów. Strona może się z umowy wywiązać, a może i nie. Wyegzekwowanie kar to zwykle długa i kosztowna droga sądowa, która tylko sprawę opóźni.


Zgadzam się. Umowa jest tylko kolejnym zabezpieczeniem dla inwestora. Umowa wyśmienicie motywuje wykonawcę do wykonania prac w terminie i za ustaloną kwotę. Jest też wyśmienitym straszakiem i jest dobrym lekarstwem na bolączki inwestora, ale nie jest lekarstwem na wszystko.
Zdarzają się sytuacje, że wykonawca pomimo podpisanej umowy np. nie rozpocznie prac, ale dzięki umowie mamy chociaż wybór czy iść z tym do sądu. Bez podpisanej umowy możemy sobie tylko ponarzekać na forum  :smile: 

Przy okazji - proszę zerknąć na stopkę. Jest coś nie tak z linkiem do dziennika budowy. I widzę, że mieszkamy niedaleko siebie - mieszkam niedaleko Żyrardowa  :smile:  Pozdrawiam!

----------


## katka

A ja się zgadzam poniekąd ze Sławomirem. Oczywiście każdy buduje jak sam żyje.  Jeden człowiek jest poukładany, systematyczny i zasadniczy. Inny zaś chaotyczny, niezdecydowany i niekonsekwentny. I każdemu z tym dobrze  :wink:  i tak samo wyglądają budowy tych ludzi i oni sobie to chwalą, bo jest tak jak żyją. 

Chciałam tylko na własnym przykładzie powiedzieć, że jak się chce to można wybudować dom zgodnie z harmonogramem w ustalonych terminach. Tylko:
Po pierwsze do budowy przygotowujemy się przed budową a nie w trakcie. Żeby nie zmieniać zdania co do np. okien, ogrzewania itp. (konsekwencja podjętych decyzji).
Po drugie porządne ekipy z umowami pisemnymi (szczegółowymi), terminami i cenami. Firma która się miga z podpisaniem umowy nie istnieje dla mnie. Znaczy to, że z góry zakłada możliwość nie dotrzymanie tego co ustaliła na początku. Zgadza się umowa nie jest 100% gwarantem, ale jakieś 90%. Na wstępie eliminuje niepewnych swoich możliwości, daje mocny straszak, żadna porządna firma nie pozwoli sobie na sadzenie się.

Nie rozumiem dlaczego firma ma nie określić terminu wykonania usługi, co to znaczy robi to pierwszy raz? (oczywiście są nieprzewidziane okoliczności i to też trzeba uwzględnić). Wszyscy się śmiali, że mam ekipy poumawiane niemal na styk i co wszystko jak w zegarku szło, bo wiedzieli, że nie ma możliwości obsuwy. Okna zamówione były jak jeszcze fundamentu nie było, umowa podpisana i wyliczona na podstawie projektu (kwota) z zastrzeżeniem korekty po rzeczywistym obmiarze. Firma czekała tylko na mój sygnał, że otwory okienne są gotowe na pomiar. Pomiar, niewielka korekta na fakturze, termin zgodny z wcześniejszymi ustaleniami, ja licząc na nieprzewidziane okoliczności z ich strony z zapasem zamówiłam okna. Okna były w terminie i czekały sobie niemal miesiąc u producenta aż u mnie zostały zamontowane dokładnie kiedy miały być. Jak jakiś wykonawca mówił, że wejdzie do mnie nieco później, bo ma gdzieś tam obsuwę to ja na to że mamy umowę i będzie płacił koszty zawalenia się całego mojego harmonogramu prac, wolał nie ryzykować zostawiał robotę gdzie indziej i robił u mnie zgodnie z umową. 

Każdy materiał czekał na wykonawcę zgodnie z ustalonymi terminami. Oczywiście, zdarzają się nieprzewidziane wypadki, ale od czego człowiek ma rozum, aby szybko znajdować wyjście z takich sytuacji. 

Przestoje u mnie były zaledwie kilku dniowe i to rzadko, najdłuższy wynikał ze świat i trwał od wigilii do „trzech króli”. 

Według mnie (tak jak pisałam wcześniej każdy ma swój przepis) przepis na udaną budowę to: Dobre przygotowanie przed budową, dobre ekipy, umowy, konsekwencja, dobry harmonogram, i dobra organizacja jak zajdzie potrzeba walki z losem  :wink: . No i polecam szybką budowę nie zdąży się człowiek zmęczyć nią  :wink: .

----------


## Sławomir Zając

Dzisiaj o właściwym przygotowaniu do budowy.

„Bo niby zacząłeś, że najważniejsza rada to nie spieszyć się, a teraz sypiesz argumentami, żeby jak najwcześniej podpisać umowy na wszystko.”


Powiedzmy, że planuję wesele w 2018 roku. Rozsądnie będzie zacząć szukać sali i DJ już teraz – wiemy przecież, że dobry DJ ma zaklepane terminy na co najmniej kilka miesięcy wcześniej, a z rezerwacją odpowiedniej sali jest jeszcze trudniej.

Czy szukanie odpowiedniego miejsca już teraz, w 2017, świadczy o pośpiechu czy o odpowiednim przygotowaniu do ważnego wydarzenia? Rezerwacja i zapłacenie zaliczki za salę świadczy o rozsądku młodej pary, a pośpiechem byłoby, gdyby zaczęli przygotowania w 2018 roku.


Budowa domu systemem gospodarczym wymaga współpracy z wieloma wykonawcami. Podczas budowy domu podejmujemy setki różnych decyzji. To jest ogromne przedsięwzięcie i z tego powodu przygotowania do budowy należy zacząć na co najmniej rok przed rozpoczęciem prac. Tak długi czas pozwala na upewnienie się, że wybrany projekt jest właśnie tym, czego potrzebujemy. Tak długi czas pozwala nam na nawiązanie współpracy z rzetelnymi wykonawcami. Tak długi czas pozwala nam na oszacowanie kosztów całej budowy, co pozwala na lepsze podejmowanie decyzji. A poza tym im więcej czasu przeznaczymy na przygotowania, tym większa szansa, że budowa zostanie ukończona szybciej.

Czym jest zatem pośpiech? 
Wyobraź sobie, że masz działkę i wybrany projekt i zaczynasz załatwiać formalności. Koniecznie chce się wprowadzić do domu w przyszłe Święta – grudzień 2018 roku brzmi przecież bardzo realnie. Szukasz już ekipy od fundamentów, ale okazuje się, że wszystkie najlepsze ekipy są już w tym roku zajęte. Bierzesz więc firmę, która po prostu jest wolna. Szukasz kierownika budowy i bierzesz tego, który jest dostępny. I tak dalej..  Zbudowanie domu w tym sposób jest możliwe, ale bardzo ryzykowne (i stresujące!), a już na pewno wiąże się z tym, że inwestor po prostu na budowę przepłaci.

Tymczasem sam wybór kierownika budowy powinien potrwać co najmniej (!) kilka tygodni. Inwestor powinien się spotkać z kilkoma z nich, porozmawiać, porozmawiać także z jego klientami (jak czas pozwoli to nawet spotkać się z nimi), ustalić szczegóły współpracy (są kierownicy budów, którzy na budowie pojawiają się tylko 5 razy, a za każdą dodatkową wizytę liczą sobie dodatkowo, są tacy, którzy za ustaloną kwotę będą pojawiali się na budowie niemal codziennie) i tak dalej. To zabiera czas. I dlatego przygotowania do budowy należy rozpocząć z odpowiednim wyprzedzeniem. 


Tak długi czas między przygotowaniem do budowy, a samą budową, pozwala też na oswojenie się z projektem i swoimi decyzjami. Pozwala to na ograniczenie niepotrzebnego zamieszania w przypadku zmiany zdania. Nie zawsze uda się tego uniknąć (byliśmy z żoną przekonani, że chcemy mieć w salonie kominek, aż dotarło do nas, że nie ma co się oszukiwać i że nie będziemy go często używać) i dlatego piszę o ograniczeniu niepotrzebnego zamieszania, a nie jego likwidacji. Budowa domu trwa miesiące, podczas których sporo się może wydarzyć… 
PS A likwidacja kominka to była dobra decyzja – kilka tysięcy w kieszeni  :Smile: 

Naprawdę dzięki odpowiedniemu przygotowaniu minimalizujemy liczbę przestojów, uzyskujemy lepsze ceny (więcej czasu na negocjacje!), współpracujemy z lepszymi ekipami i budujemy dom bez nadmiernego stresu. Tymczasem aż za często rozmawiam z inwestorami, którzy się spieszą. Spieszą się, bo chcą koniecznie zacząć budowę w tym roku. Spieszą się bo chcą spędzić święta w nowym domu. Spieszą się, bo już nie mogą wytrzymać w starym mieszkaniu. Dlatego też powtarzam radę sprzed paru dni: nie spiesz się  :Smile: 

PS Jeżeli ktoś potrzebuje informacji na temat tego, w jaki sposób zorganizować budowę to proszę o konkretne pytania  :Smile: 


PS2 Katka - przeczytałem i aż się uśmiechnąłem. Nareszcie pojawił się w tym wątku ktoś, kto prowadził budowę w podobny sposób do mnie i potwierdza, że jest to możliwe  :smile:  Pod każdym zdaniem się podpisuję  :smile: 
To zdanie jest bardzo ważne: "Firma która się miga z podpisaniem umowy nie istnieje dla mnie. ". Tak! Zdecydowanie należy od takich firm uciekać jak najdalej. 
A to zdanie: " Jak jakiś wykonawca mówił, że wejdzie do mnie nieco później, bo ma gdzieś tam obsuwę to ja na to że mamy umowę i będzie płacił koszty zawalenia się całego mojego harmonogramu prac, wolał nie ryzykować zostawiał robotę gdzie indziej i robił u mnie zgodnie z umową. " dedykuję wszystkim tym, którzy twierdzili, że podpisywanie umów nie ma sensu.

----------


## noname2

Adam Mk napisał kiedyś , że wszystkiemu winny jest ....Inwestor.
Musi posiadać wiedzę porównywalną do wykonawcy.Musi wiedzieć czego chce i z jakimi konsekwencjami się to wiąże.
A generalnie (przeważnie) wszystko jest jak w dowcipie ze złotą rybką 

-Inwestor/ka : chciałabym mieć jeża 
-A , do dooopy z takim jeżem
-Aaaaa, wyjmijcie mi tego jeża

Czyli ,a ja myślałam że to bedzie taniej ,, mniejsze ,większe etc
Podstawa to sztuka zadawania pytań na temat i myślenia 5 kroków w przód.
 A skąd Inwestor ma to wiedzieć ? Przecież tego nie robił 

Stomatolog mówi że bedzie  budować córce dom . Mówię że to bardzo dobry czas żeby już się wziął i wszystko przygotował. A on że , nie ,dopiero  za rok chce zacząć budowę .
Czyli mniej więcej tak jakby Klient przyszedł do niego na leczenie kanałowe a on nie będąc przygotowany posiadał tylko dłuto i młotek. 

Szanse na przetrwanie mają tylko paranoicy.

----------


## wojgoc

> A to zdanie: " Jak jakiś wykonawca mówił, że wejdzie do mnie nieco później, bo ma gdzieś tam obsuwę to ja na to że mamy umowę i będzie płacił koszty zawalenia się całego mojego harmonogramu prac, wolał nie ryzykować zostawiał robotę gdzie indziej i robił u mnie zgodnie z umową. " dedykuję wszystkim tym, którzy twierdzili, że podpisywanie umów nie ma sensu.


w kazdej normalnej umowie jest zapis o odpowiedzialności np przy obsuwie. Ale wystarczy, ze Wykonawca zasłoni się siłą wyższą - np. przedłużona zima - i te kary tracą swoją moc.
do tego trzeba jeszcze wyegzekwować te kary za obsuwę czy tez niedoróbki

----------


## kaszpir007

> Po drugie porządne ekipy z umowami pisemnymi (szczegółowymi), terminami i cenami. Firma która się miga z podpisaniem umowy nie istnieje dla mnie. .


A widzisz ...

A na terenie gdzie buduje umowa zawsze jest tyle że w większosci USTNA.

Pisemna miałem chyba raz podpisaną a tak ustalamy "na gębę" i nie bylo problemu ...

Dla mnie najważniejsza jest rozmowa z wykonawca i jego doświadczenie ...

Ci co mi robili raczej na brak pracy nie narzekają i umów nie podpisują ...

Co do umów pisaemnych to miałem z wykonawcą do budowy do SSO bo sam naciskał że chce , mam umowę z wykonawcą kuchni i zapewne bedzie z wykonawcą sufitów i glazurnikiem , bo wykonawcy chcieli ...

Dla mnie umowa to papier tak naprawdę bezwartościowy.. Jak robi fachowiec to wszystko bedzie dobrze wykonane , jak partacz to i tak umowa przed niczy nie uratuje ...

----------


## wojgoc

umowa ustna w świetle przepisów kodeksu cywilnego ma taką samą moc prawną jak umowa na papierze.
Sławomir jest uporządkowanym, planistycznym pedantem i ok - należy to przyjąć i nie wchodzić w dyskusje.
Ja wychodzę z założenia, ze najważniejsze jest wzajemne zaufanie miedzy Inwestorem a Wykonawcą - a tego nie stworzy się w inny sposób jak przez rozmowę face to face.
Tu przykład wątku pokazujący jaki był - jest - będzie stosunek dużej grupy Wykonawców do pracy -
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...i-z-budowlanki

----------


## Sławomir Zając

> Sławomir jest uporządkowanym, planistycznym pedantem i ok - należy to przyjąć i nie wchodzić w dyskusje.


Ale piękne podsumowanie. Moja żona by się uśmiała z tego, że jestem pedantem  :smile:   Tak, jestem uporządkowany. Ba, jestem dobrze zorganizowany. I dobrze mi się współpracuje z ludźmi, a ludzie cenią współpracę ze mną. A Ty zamiast odnieść się do moich merytorycznych pytań, znowu przerwałeś dyskusję w niewygodnym dla siebie momencie.  :smile: 

Wspominałem wcześniej, że to, w jaki sposób współpracuję z wykonawcami na budowie, niczym się nie różni od mojej współpracy z ludźmi w ramach firmy, którą prowadzę. A prowadzę zupełnie inną działalność - biuro tłumaczeń  :wink:  Sam oceń czy słowo "pedant" jest słowem, które mnie dobrze charakteryzuje:

1) W ogłoszeniach o pracę zamieszczam informację o proponowanym wynagrodzeniu na okres próbny oraz minimalnym wynagrodzeniu po jego zakończeniu

2) Każdy projekt, który przechodzi przez moje biuro, zostawia ślad w korespondencji emailowej. Nie ma ustaleń na telefon. Nie ma ustaleń słownych. Dzięki temu wszystkie zlecenia są wykonywane terminowo. Wcześniej zdarzało się, że część ustaleń była przeprowadzana wyłącznie przez telefon - zwykle to dotyczyło jakiegoś stałego współpracownika. Niestety - tu ktoś coś źle usłyszał, źle zapamiętał lub źle zanotował i były problemy. W tej chwili po rozmowie telefonicznej zawsze jest wysyłany krótki email, który podsumowuje ustalenia.

3) Przy dużych projektach wymagam od nowych klientów (tylko od nich)  wpłacenia zaliczki. To jest mój zawór bezpieczeństwa. Być może przez to kilka fajnych projektów mi uciekło, ale dzięki temu nie mam prawie żadnych problemów z nierzetelnymi klientami. Cenię sobie spokój  :smile: 

4) Od 11 lat prowadzenia działalności (różnych) wiem, że umowa jest świetnym i skutecznym rozwiązaniem. Być może na wykonawców działa dobrze to, że ja nie mam oporów przed ewentualnym wytoczeniem sprawy sądowej  :smile:  Jeżeli inwestor spisuje umowę "z przymusu", sam w nią nie wierzy i wie, że w przypadku problemów nie będzie mu się chciało szarpać i iść do sądu to nic dziwnego, że to w jego przypadku nie działa. 

Poza tym czytam umowy przed podpisaniem, a jeżeli konsultant coś mi obiecał, to proszę go o wskazanie tego co powiedział w umowie. Jeżeli ktoś mi obieca, że wykona dla mnie jakąś pracę, to proszę o to na piśmie. Dodatkowo zauważyłem, że najłatwiej oszukać ludzi, którzy są przekonani o tym, że zawsze mają rację. Że "znają się na ludziach". Że "nie potrzebują umów bo zaufanie jest ważne". Takie osoby nie zabezpieczają się odpowiednio i nienależycie dbają o swój interes. 

I moim celem nie jest przekonywanie osób, które są święcie przekonane o tym, że umowy nic nie dają i które nie dowierzają, że można przeprowadzić budowę w sposób zorganizowany, oszczędzając przy tym czas, pieniądze i nerwy. Kieruję moje rady do osób, które chcą się dowiedzieć, jak powinno wyglądać odpowiednie przeprowadzenie inwestycji, są ciekawe w jaki sposób zorganizować budowę, i co powinna zawierać umowa, aby inwestor mógł spać spokojnie.

----------


## motorman

> Ale piękne podsumowanie. Moja żona by się uśmiała z tego, że jestem pedantem   Tak, jestem uporządkowany. Ba, jestem dobrze zorganizowany. I dobrze mi się współpracuje z ludźmi, a ludzie cenią współpracę ze mną. A Ty zamiast odnieść się do moich merytorycznych pytań, znowu przerwałeś dyskusję w niewygodnym dla siebie momencie. 
> 
> Wspominałem wcześniej, że to, w jaki sposób współpracuję z wykonawcami na budowie, niczym się nie różni od mojej współpracy z ludźmi w ramach firmy, którą prowadzę. A prowadzę zupełnie inną działalność - biuro tłumaczeń  Sam oceń czy słowo "pedant" jest słowem, które mnie dobrze charakteryzuje:
> 
> 1) W ogłoszeniach o pracę zamieszczam informację o proponowanym wynagrodzeniu na okres próbny oraz minimalnym wynagrodzeniu po jego zakończeniu
> 
> 2) Każdy projekt, który przechodzi przez moje biuro, zostawia ślad w korespondencji emailowej. Nie ma ustaleń na telefon. Nie ma ustaleń słownych. Dzięki temu wszystkie zlecenia są wykonywane terminowo. Wcześniej zdarzało się, że część ustaleń była przeprowadzana wyłącznie przez telefon - zwykle to dotyczyło jakiegoś stałego współpracownika. Niestety - tu ktoś coś źle usłyszał, źle zapamiętał lub źle zanotował i były problemy. W tej chwili po rozmowie telefonicznej zawsze jest wysyłany krótki email, który podsumowuje ustalenia.
> 
> 3) Przy dużych projektach wymagam od nowych klientów (tylko od nich)  wpłacenia zaliczki. To jest mój zawór bezpieczeństwa. Być może przez to kilka fajnych projektów mi uciekło, ale dzięki temu nie mam prawie żadnych problemów z nierzetelnymi klientami. Cenię sobie spokój 
> ...


Witam Panie Sławomirze, czytając pańskie wpisy widać że jest Pan osobą która wszystko planuje. W przyszłym roku planuję rozpocząć budowę domu i chciałbym się do niej dobrze przygotować,  przede wszystkim chciałbym zacząć od przygotowania umowy która pozwoli mi spać spokojnie. Jeżeli istniała by możliwość przesłania wzorów umów byłbym bardzo wdzięczny.

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Sławomir Zając

Jestem właśnie w trakcie opracowywania umów  :smile:  Myślę, że za pod koniec czerwca będę je miał gotowe.

----------


## wojgoc

będą się różnić od tych wcześniej przedstawianych przez Ciebie?

----------


## Sławomir Zając

Tak, ale w niedużym stopniu. Muszę po prostu na nie spojrzeć świeżym okiem i zobaczyć, czy gdybym budował dom teraz, to bym coś w tych umowach zmienił.
Chcę także je odpowiednio skomentować - zwróciłeś uwagę, że moja umowa dba tylko o interesy inwestora, ale umieszczę opcjonalne zapisy, gwarantujące spokój także wykonawcy. Tak jak wspominałem, umowa jest podpisywana głównie po to, aby zapewnić spokój inwestorowi (w końcu jesteśmy w wątku o poradach dla inwestorów  :smile:  ), ale jej podpisanie ma zapewnić komfort obu stronom

----------


## Kaizen

Przedwczoraj montowali mi okna. Jedno było uszkodzone i czekam na wymianę. Nie da się tego zaplanować ani przewidzieć więc się cieszę, że nie mam rygorystycznych umów z karami i terminami z wykonawcą elewacji i od tynków.

----------


## fotohobby

Mój dostawca okien zwodził mnie, zwodził, w końcu zwinął firmę i przepadł nie wywiązując się z umowy..
Pomijam już to, że z zaliczką za nie, ale zanim znalazłem kolejnego producenta, podpisałem kolejną umowę i  doczekałem się okien, minęło kilka miesięcy.
Oczywiście musiałem przełożyć terminy u elwktryka, tynkarzy i ekipy od wylewek., także u glazurnika.

Gdybym miał zawarte umowy z karami umownymi, to mój komfort oceniałbym w tym momencie słabo...

----------


## Sławomir Zając

Kaizen - jak szybko wymienią Tobie uszkodzone okno?
Fotohobby - przeczytałem Twoją historię. Bardzo przykra sprawa - stracony czas, nerwy i dużo pieniędzy...  :sad:  Jaką zaliczkę im wpłaciłeś? Sytuacja miała miejsce w 2013 - czy udało się ją odzyskać?

----------


## fotohobby

Wpłaciłem 80%, nic nie odzyskałem, teraz sprawa jest w sądzie, może gość choć wyrok dostanie.
Ma już jeden w zawiasach w przegranej sprawie z producentem stolarki.

----------


## wojgoc

> Wpłaciłem 80%, nic nie odzyskałem, teraz sprawa jest w sądzie, może gość choć wyrok dostanie.
> Ma już jeden w zawiasach w przegranej sprawie z producentem stolarki.


W zawiasach to sprawa karna musiała być.
Czy Twoja sprawa nie ulega przedawnieniu?

----------


## Kaizen

> Kaizen - jak szybko wymienią Tobie uszkodzone okno?


Formalnie zobowiązali się do końca czerwca. Ale obiecują, że to z zapasem i najprawdopodobniej będzie wcześniej.

----------


## wojgoc

> Formalnie zobowiązali się do końca czerwca. Ale obiecują, że to z zapasem i najprawdopodobniej będzie wcześniej.


to na połowę lipca powinny być :wink:  - wytłumaczeniem będzie szczyt zamówień jaki obecnie mają.... :ohmy: 
ale może się mylę :roll eyes:

----------


## Sławomir Zając

> Formalnie zobowiązali się do końca czerwca. Ale obiecują, że to z zapasem i najprawdopodobniej będzie wcześniej.


Trzymam kciuki za to, żeby szybko wstawili nowe okno. A ekipa od elewacji nie może już zacząć pracy?

----------


## Sławomir Zając

Z pewną nieśmiałością...

Pisałem kilka miesięcy temu, że planuję większy pakiet "porad dla inwestorów". Różnego rodzaju porad udzielam już od ponad 3 lat i już jakiś czas temu zdecydowałem, aby zebrać je w jedną, dużą publikację.

Przechodząc do rzeczy: napisałem i wydałem we własnym zakresie książkę-poradnik. Książkę napisałem dla osób, które chcą się dowiedzieć, w jaki sposób rozmawiać z wykonawcami, w jaki sposób negocjować, ustalać zakres prac, podpisywać umowy... Jest ona swego rodzaju odpowiedzią na wszechobecne narzekanie na niesolidnych i nieterminowych wykonawców i pokazuję, jak uniknąć najczęściej popełnianych błędów. Opisuję w niej, w jaki sposób zorganizować budowę, aby przebiegła ona bez nadmiernego stresu.

Tytuł książki to: "Jak się wybudować i nie zwariować". Podszedłem do sprawy profesjonalnie: została wykonana redakcja tekstu oraz dwie weryfikacje, został wykonany profesjonalny skład tekstu, a całość została okraszona różnego rodzaju ilustracjami. Słowem - zrobiłem dużo, aby oprócz cennej zawartości merytorycznej książka po prostu cieszyła oko. Można stwierdzić, że wydałem książkę systemem gospodarczym  :wink:  
Wydrukowałem 1000 egzemplarzy w kolorze i dzisiaj już książki leżą u mnie w garażu  :smile: 
Ebook, audiobook, książka papierowa i różne pakiety - do wyboru, do koloru  :smile: 

Zamówienia można składać na stronie http://www.poradnik-budowlany.com, jest tutaj więcej informacji na temat samej książki.
Można także przeczytać kilkanaście stron, zapoznać się ze spisem treści oraz przesłuchać próbkę audiobooka  :smile: 

I uczciwie: jeżeli przejrzałeś ten wątek i spodobały ci się rady, których udzielałem na temat wyboru działki, wyboru rzetelnego wykonawcy, pośpiechu na budowie - ta książka jest dla Ciebie.

Możesz jednak uważać inaczej. Tak jak niektóre osoby w tym wątku możesz mieć po prostu swój pomysł na budowę. Moim zdaniem każdy prowadzi budowę tak, jak chce, ale moim celem jest pokazanie, że jest możliwe prowadzenie budowy w sposób zorganizowany, co pozwala oszczędzić stres, czas i pieniądze (tak!).
Zresztą chyba najwięcej "kontrowersji" w tym wątku poruszył mój wpis o umowach. Z tego powodu poświęciłem temu tematowi w książce prawie 30 stron. Wyjaśniam dokładnie co powinna zawierać umowa, ale też zwalczam niektóre mity, takie jak:
"Umowa oznacza, że wykonawca podniesie cenę o VAT i dochodowy", "Dobra umowa powinna zawierać kilkanaście stron tekstu, a takiej umowy nikt nie podpisze" i "Przecież nikt umów nie podpisuje!".

Zapraszam raz jeszcze - http://www.poradnik-budowlany.com/ Z uwagi na to, że trwa przedsprzedaż, tylko w tym tygodniu można uzyskać 20% rabatu. Szczegóły na stronie.
Dziękuję i pozdrawiam  :smile:  A za kilka dni kolejny wpis  :smile:

----------


## c32bud

> Z pewną nieśmiałością...
> 
> Pisałem kilka miesięcy temu, że planuję większy pakiet "porad dla inwestorów". Różnego rodzaju porad udzielam już od ponad 3 lat i już jakiś czas temu zdecydowałem, aby zebrać je w jedną, dużą publikację.
> 
> Przechodząc do rzeczy: napisałem i wydałem we własnym zakresie książkę-poradnik. Książkę napisałem dla osób, które chcą się dowiedzieć, w jaki sposób rozmawiać z wykonawcami, w jaki sposób negocjować, ustalać zakres prac, podpisywać umowy... Jest ona swego rodzaju odpowiedzią na wszechobecne narzekanie na niesolidnych i nieterminowych wykonawców i pokazuję, jak uniknąć najczęściej popełnianych błędów. Opisuję w niej, w jaki sposób zorganizować budowę, aby przebiegła ona bez nadmiernego stresu.


Powodzenia w sprzedaży, ale nie powiem że nie wiedziałem od początku tego wątku że o coś takiego będzie rzecz się rozchodzić. ....

----------


## Sławomir Zając

> Powodzenia w sprzedaży, ale nie powiem że nie wiedziałem od początku tego wątku że o coś takiego będzie rzecz się rozchodzić. ....


Tyle, że sam wtedy nie wiedziałem, jak to daleko zajdzie. Chciałem wydać książkę, ale kilka miesięcy temu wszystko jeszcze było w fazie planowania. Ostatni rozdział książki napisałem na początku maja, a książkę do druku przesłałem mniej więcej 2 tygodnie temu. Pomyślałem jednak, że zacznę pisać porady na muratorze, a nawet jak książki nie wydam to ktoś z tych rad skorzysta.

----------


## Sławomir Zając

Krótko o ekipach i fachowcach z polecenia.

Zwykle taka współpraca powinna być bezproblemowa. Ktoś zadowolony z danego fachowca poleca nam jego usługi - nie może być lepiej. Tyle, że zwykle to wygląda tak:

Ktoś szuka glazurnika. Pyta po znajomych czy mają kogoś polecić. Jest! Znajoma pół roku temu skończyła remont mieszkania i daje kontakt do rzetelnego i niepijącego fachowca. Szybki telefon, spotkanie, ustalenie szczegółów. Szybko, sprawnie, rewelacja.
A potem... glazurnik zaczął pracę z opóźnieniem, a płytki są układane krzywo i wolno. Jak to możliwe skoro osoba była z polecenia?

To dlatego, że samo polecenie jest bardzo cenne, ale za często ufa się takim rekomendacjom w ciemno. Ufamy, że znajomy wie, co mówi, a przecież:

- znajomy mógł mieć inne oczekiwania od twoich. 
- fachowiec mógł wykonywać u niego nieco inny zakres prac (położenie dużych płytek na podłodze, a kładzenie mozaiki wymaga podobnych, ale nieco innych umiejętności). 
- może się okazać, że wykonawca wcale nie był taki rzetelny, ale znajomy po prostu zapomniał o czymś powiedzieć.

Pamiętam pewną sytuację. Dwie osoby polecały ekipę od elewacji. Co prawda robili elewację kilka lat temu, ale byli rzetelni, fachowi i bezproblemowi, a praca została wykonana bezbłędnie. Parę osób zaufało takim rekomendacjom w ciemno do tego stopnia, że nie podpisali nawet z ekipą żadnej umowy, po czym okazało się, że ekipa to po prostu partacze.

Co się okazało? Okazało się, że ze starej ekipy została tylko jedna osoba, a firma leciała na dobrej opinii sprzed kilku lat...

Jak więc zwiększyć swoje bezpieczeństwo? Wystarczy zrobić dwie rzeczy:

- Obejrzeć wykonane prace danego fachowca. Wystarczy obejrzeć (dokładnie!) prace wykonane u znajomego. 
- Poprosić wykonawcę o kontakt do jeszcze jednego zadowolonego klienta. Najlepiej do takiego, u którego skończył pracę niedawno.  :smile: 

Czyli w skrócie: traktować fachowca z polecenia w taki sposób, jakby on z polecenia nie był. 

Proste rady, a skuteczne.

----------


## Sławomir Zając

> _... lubię umowy bo lubię spać spokojnie
> ... są przeceniane i dają złudzenie lepszej ochrony_
> 
> obydwoje macie rację 
> - umowa jest wskazana, ale nie zawsze daje "spokojne spanie"
> przykład :
> Wykonawca dostaje zadanie wykonania np. drenażu opaskowego wokół budynku w skład którego wchodzą studzienki drenarskie, rureczki drenarskie, żwir, geowłóknina, itd ... wszystko co związane z wykonaniem drenażu i oczywiście punkt odbioru wody drenarskiej, przykładowo zbiornik.
> Umowa mówi - o "*wykonaniu drenażu*". ( Koniec treści tego zapisu w Umowie )
> --- drenaż zostaje wykonany zgodnie z Umową,  po czym parter budynku zostaje zalany wodą, ponieważ drenaż stanowi układ zamknięty z brakiem odpływu wody do zbiornika, który nie został ujęty w umowie !!!
> ...


Przeglądam właśnie cały wątek i nie wiem dlaczego pozostawiłem Twoje pytania bez odpowiedzi. 
Wspomnę tylko, że nigdy nie podpisałbym umowy o zapisie: "wykonanie drenażu" bez podania szczegółów. Tak samo nie podpisałem umowy na "wykonanie ogrodu". (bo co to właściwie znaczy?). Nawet w sprawach wydawałoby się oczywistych staram się podawać szczegóły. Zamiast "pomalowanie domu" piszę: "gruntowanie, dwukrotne malowanie kolorem białym tu i tu, kolorem takim i takim tego, z pominięciem tego i tego". 
Zabiera to kilka minut (przecież tylko spisujemy to, co ustaliliśmy słownie z wykonawcą) a pozwala oszczędzić czas, w razie gdyby wykonawca był przekonany, że przecież mówiliśmy coś innego.

W Twoim przykładzie inwestor popełnił błąd już na samym początku i dlatego napiszę jak to powinno wyglądać:

*"- czy Inwestor powinien wiedzieć, że zbiorniki stanowią integralna część drenażu, czy też nie? i czy powinien się nad tym zastanawiać nie mając wiedzy technicznej ? ... zleca wykonanie drenażu !"*

Inwestor, który nie ma wiedzy technicznej musi się wspomagać kimś kto ją posiada. Można się skonsultować chociażby z kierownikiem budowy, który powie na co zwracać uwagę.
Po konsultacji byłoby jasne, że zbiornik musi być i....

*"- czy zbiornik powinien być ujęty w umowie, czy też nie ? "*
... i czy wykona go ten wykonawca czy też inwestor będzie musiał go zrobić we własnym zakresie.

*"- czy drenaż jest prawidłowo wykonany ( bez zbiornika, czy też innego odprowadzenia ) w celu jakim ma służyć, czy też nie ?"*
A dzięki konsultacji i ustaleniu zakresu prac z wykonawcą (i podpisaniu bardziej szczegółowej umowy) to pytanie już nie ma racji bytu. Inwestor wie, że prawidłowo wykonany drenaż powinien mieć odprowadzenie. Jego decyzją było to co pozostawi po stronie wykonawcy.

----------


## overmind

No Sławomir,
od początku myślałem że twoje rady są zbyt cenne i profesjonalne aby były za darmo. I bardzo dobrze !  
Wiedza kosztuje a zwłaszcza wiedza praktyczna. Wiem że zaraz będą komentarze jak można sprzedawać takie bzdety, że to jest forum i że trzeba się dzielić doświadczeniami za darmo itd. ale ja wolę wydać 50 PLN i być może coś się dowiedzieć czego wcześniej nie wiedziałem niż przeglądać kolejny wątek na którym są tysiące uszczypliwości i nic nie wnoszą do sprawy. Poznam 1 z możliwych punktów widzenia.

Poza tym od czytania książek jeszcze nikt nie stał się uboższy.

Jak przeczytam to powiem w tym wątku o moich wrażeniach. Szkoda tylko że zaraz książka będzie na chomiku i twoja praca pójdzie na marne.

----------


## Sławomir Zając

Bardzo dziękuję za dobre słowo. Życzę miłej lektury  :smile:  

A co do chomika.. Na razie zdecydowana większość osób kupiła wersję papierową więc może na chomiku nie pojawię się tak szybko  :smile:  Chociaż co to za problem zeskanować książkę...
W razie czego udostępniłem darnowy fragment książki, może chociaż trochę ograniczy piractwo... https://poradnik-budowlany.com/download_file/force/67/1

I przy okazji zapraszam wszystkich na mój fanpage: https://www.facebook.com/JakSieWybudowacINieZwariowac/  :smile:

----------


## westen

50zł za książkę dzięki której możesz nie wtopić 100 albo i 1000 razy większej kasy (i to dosłownie) to niewielka, wręcz nieznaczna cena. Mam nadzieje że odniesie sukces bo na pewno włożyłeś w nią mnóstwo pracy. Ktoś kto się poświęca i w pełni angażuje w jakikolwiek  temat zasługuje na sukces i tego Panu życzę :smile: . Pozdro

----------


## Sławomir Zając

Dziękuję za miłe słowo! Też mam nadzieję, że książka odniesie sukces  :smile:  W tej chwili opracowuję umowy dla inwestorów oraz kończę prace nad blogiem, a ciągle przychodzą mi do głowy nowe rzeczy. 

A jutro bardzo (bardzo!) obszerny wpis na temat umów. Wydaje mi się, że będzie to najdłuższy wpis w historii forum muratora  :smile:  
Temat umów był już poruszany wielokrotnie, ale postanowiłem zebrać wszystkie argumenty i uporządkować całą dyskusję. Rozprawię się z niektórymi mitami oraz pokażę zalety związane z podpisywaniem umów. 

Wydaje mi się, że będzie to najdłuższy wpis w historii forum muratora  :smile:

----------


## Sławomir Zając

W tym wątku poruszyłem kilka tematów - jak znaleźć działkę, jak negocjować, jak wybrać rzetelnych wykonawców. Zwróciłem uwagę na to, że pośpiech jest wrogiem inwestora oraz udzieliłem kilku przydatnych wskazówek dla osób, które dopiero myślą o budowie własnego domu. 
Najwięcej kontrowersji wzbudził jednak mój wpis o tym, że z każdym wykonawcą trzeba podpisywać umowy.

Poniżej próba uporządkowania całej dyskusji oraz zebranie w jednym wpisie wszystkich mitów dotyczących umów, z którymi się dotychczas spotkałem.
Tytułem wstępu: chciałbym zbudować dom bez podpisania żadnej umowy. Naprawdę. Przemyślenie i napisanie dobrej umowy zabiera cenny czas. Powiem więcej: wiem, że można zbudować dom bez podpisania żadnej umowy. Jeżeli wykonawcy są uczciwi i rzetelni, kierownik budowy porządny, inwestor ma szeroko oczy otwarte, a podczas budowy nie zdarzą się jakieś nieoczekiwane sytuacje to jest to jak najbardziej możliwe. 
Ja jednak podpisałem umowę z każdym wykonawcą, z którym miałem okazję współpracować i polecam to każdemu. 

Dlaczego?

Umowa jest dodatkowym zabezpieczeniem na wypadek różnych sytuacji, takich jak współpraca z kimś nierzetelnym lub oszustem. Dzięki niej możesz ustalić terminy rozpoczęcia i zakończenia prac i egzekwować te zapisy. Jeżeli wykonawca jest profesjonalistą to nie będzie miał nic przeciwko podpisaniu umowy, a dobrze napisana umowa pozwala uniknąć wielu nieporozumień. 
Przy podpisywaniu umów wychodzę z tego samego założenia, jak przy zapinaniu pasów.
Czy jest możliwe bezpieczne przejechanie 100000 km bez zapiętych pasów? Oczywiście, że tak. Jeżeli wszyscy uczestnicy ruchu zachowują się zawsze racjonalnie, kierowca jeździ bardzo bezpiecznie, a samochód jest bezawaryjny to jest to możliwe! Czy to jest jednak rozsądne? Wystarczy jeden nierozsądny / pijany kierowca i tracisz zdrowie lub życie. Wystarczy jeden przypadek losowy - nie zamknięty szlaban, dziecko goniące za piłką, spadające drzewo i koniec.

A jednak znam osobę, która nie zapina pasów, jak jeździ po swojej miejscowości. Zapina pasy tylko gdy wyjeżdża na dłuższe trasy. Czytałem też o osobie, która nie zapięła pasów, bo jechała do drugiego domu oddalonego o 300 metrów. Wyjechał ktoś jej z podporządkowanej... Moja koleżanka teżnie zapinała pasów -chwila nieuwagi i najechała na ciężarówkę, która się nagle zatrzymała. Dwa miesiące rekonwalescencji. 

Teraz już zawsze zapina pasy. Mądry Polak po szkodzie.

I tak samo jest podczas budowy - można zbudować dom bez umów, tak jak można jeździć po świecie z niezapiętymi pasami. Wystarczy jednak jeden nierzetelny wykonawca, niekorzystna sytuacja i tracisz pieniądze, czas i nerwy. 

Ktoś napisał, że jestem "uporządkowanym, planistycznym pedantem".   :smile: 
Uporządkowany - jasne. Poza tym jestem po prostu ostrożny. Zapinam pasy nawet jak przeparkowuję samochód. Czy to przesada? Zabiera to przecież chwilę, a dzięki temu mogę wiele zyskać w przypadku nieoczekiwanego zdarzenia. Podpisuję umowy ponieważ zabiera to niewiele czasu, a mogę wiele zyskać w przypadku nieoczekiwanych problemów.

Poniżej argumenty "przeciwników podpisywania umów". Na część z nich już odpowiadałem więc wybaczcie powtórzenia. Jak wspomniałem, chcę to po prostu uporządkować.


*1. NIKT NIE PODPISUJE UMÓW
"Tam gdzie mieszkam mało kto podpisuje umowy, no chyba że jest jakaś zaawansowana praca i skomplikowana. "*


Moi dobrzy znajomi stracili kilkanaście tysięcy złotych na współpracy ze stolarzem. Wziął zaliczkę, migał się, opóźniał i... rozpłynął się. Znajomi nie mieli umowy, nie mieli nawet żadnych danych tego człowieka. Na moje pytanie: "Dlaczego!?" też odpowiedzieli: "Przecież nikt umów nie podpisuje!"

Zbudowałem dom i podpisałem ze wszystkimi wykonawcami umowy. Podpisałem umowę na wykonanie nawodnienia i trawnika. Podpisałem umowę na wykonanie ogrodzenia. W moim życiu wielokrotnie podpisywałem umowy z ludźmi z różnych branż i jest to zupełnie normalne dla obu stron. Owszem, niektórzy wykonawcy są przyzwyczajeni do umawiania się na gębę. Ale jeżeli inwestor jest stanowczy i powie, że warunkiem podjęcia prac jest podpisanie umowy to wykonawca umowę podpisze. A jeżeli nie będzie chciał to nie zaczynamy współpracy z taką osobą. Po co? Po co ryzykować?


*2. TEN KTO PRACUJE NA CZARNO NICZEGO NIE PODPISZE.
"Dlaczego nie spisać umowy? Bo ogromna ilość budowlańców pracuje na czarno. 
Owszem, generalny wykonawca, duża firma, nie."
"Przedstawiamy przaśną rzeczywistość, której wykonawca raczej ucieknie niż podpisze coś czym można go szantażować przed US "
*

Zgadza się. Są budowlańcy, którzy pracują na czarno. I inwestor ma możliwość współpracowania z tymi budowlańcami, którzy na czarno nie pracują. Takich jest większość.
Ale jest jak jest. Ekipy pracujące na czarno pracują za niższe wynagrodzenie więc jest to bardzo atrakcyjne dla osoby budującej dom.

Jeżeli więc bardzo chcesz współpracować kimś w ten sposób to umów się, że możecie zacząć współpracę, ale podpiszecie umowę. Przecież nikt oprócz was (a przede wszystkim urząd skarbowy) nie będzie miał przecież wglądu w tę umowę. Jeżeli wykonawca jest rzetelny to nie będzie miał nic przeciwko. Dlaczego miałby?  Przy prostszych pracach możesz się nawet umówić, że umowa zostanie komisyjnie zniszczona po zapłaceniu za wykonane prace (przy dłuższych warto mieć papier na wypadek usterek, które wyjdą już po rozliczeniu).
Jeżeli wykonawca nie będzie chciał podpisać takiej umowy to... czy chcemy współpracować z kimś, kto nie dość, że pracuje na czarno to boi się pod czymkolwiek podpisywać? Nie, nie chcemy.


*3. UMOWA NICZEGO NIE GWARANTUJE
"Podpisana umowa niczego nie gwarantuje. Nie spowoduje 100% pewności co do terminów. Strona może się z umowy wywiązać, a może i nie. Wyegzekwowanie kar to zwykle długa i kosztowna droga sądowa, która tylko sprawę opóźni."*


Czy umowa coś gwarantuje? Czy zapewnia 100% bezpieczeństwa? Nie! Zapięcie pasów przecież nie gwarantuje, że wyjdziemy cało z wypadku, a tylko zwiększa nasze szanse przeżycia. Umowa jest tylko kolejnym zabezpieczeniem dla inwestora. Umowa motywuje wykonawcę do wykonania prac w terminie i za ustaloną kwotę. Jest też wyśmienitym straszakiem i jest dobrym lekarstwem na bolączki inwestora. Nie jest jednak lekarstwem na wszystko.
W życiu zdarzają się sytuacje. Wykonawca pomimo podpisanej umowy może nie rozpocząć prac. Nikt go przecież do tego nie zmusi. Natomiast dzięki umowie mamy chociaż wybór czy iść z tym do sądu. Bez podpisanej umowy możemy sobie tylko ponarzekać na forum  :smile: 
Umowa jest ważna, ale równie ważne jest wybranie rzetelnego wykonawcy. Należy obejrzeć jego prace, poprosić o telefony do zadowolonych klientów.  

Słowem - zapinanie pasów jest ważne, ale zadbajmy o to, aby hamulce były sprawne, a opony nie miały zużytego bieżnika. Więcej o tym, w jaki sposób wybrać rzetelnego wykonawcę tu: 
https://blog.poradnik-budowlany.com/...ego-wykonawce/


*4. LICZY SIĘ CZŁOWIEK, A NIE UMOWA
"Człowiek jest najważniejszy - albo ktoś jest uczciwy albo nie. Umowa nic nie zmieni"
"Dla mnie jedynym wartym coś zabezpieczeniem jest renoma."*


Renoma i uczciwość to ważne sprawy. Dobrze wybierać wykonawcę, który sprawdził się u kogoś innego, który jest znany w danej okolicy. Ale czy naprawdę mam przeprowadzić inwestycję wartą kilkaset tysięcy złotych opierając się na zaufaniu? 
Korzystam z taksówki. Czy mam nie zapisać pasów tylko dlatego, że wierzę w to, że taksówkarz jest profesjonalistą i przewiezie mnie bezpiecznie do domu? Ja zapinam pasy zawsze jako pasażer bo nigdy nie wiadomo, co się może zdarzyć.

Ale na chwilę przypuśćmy, że wszyscy wykonawcy są uczciwi, rzetelni i dbają o renomę. Nie masz umowy, ani niczego na piśmie. Co robisz, jeżeli wystąpi jedna z tych sytuacji:

- Renoma. Z tą renomą to różnie bywa. Zdarzały się sytuacje, kiedy dana firma od lat była rozchwytywana w danej okolicy - robili dobrze i całkiem niedrogo. I nagle zaczęły być problemy - fuszerka goniła fuszerkę, na budowie zaczęły się pojawiać butelki po alkoholu a właściciel był nieuchwytny. Co się stało? Firma była taka dobra i miała tyle zamówień, że musiała odmawiać. Postanowiono coś z tym zrobić - zatrudniono byle kogo, aby tylko zrealizować wszystkie zamówienia, a właściciel nie nadążał odbierać telefonów od niezadowolonych klientów. Renoma jest ważna, ale nie można się na niej opierać.

- Po wykonanej pracy i po rozliczeniu wyszło na jaw poważne niedopatrzenie. Wykonawca uchyla się od odpowiedzialności bo dołoży do roboty. Renoma? Ważna, ale równie ważne jest kilka tysięcy w kieszeni. Co robisz bez umowy?

- Nieporozumienie. O nieporozumienia łatwo. Przy drobiazgach nie ma problemu, aby coś odkręcić i wykonawca pewnie pójdzie ci na rękę. A przy większych rzeczach? Prosta sprawa - malarz według ciebie pomalował korytarz na inny kolor niż to było umówione. Wykonawca mówi, że nie ma takiej możliwości bo wyraźnie powiedziałeś, że korytarz ma być w tym samym kolorze co salon. I co teraz? Ty chcesz, aby wykonawca poprawił błąd. Wykonawca nie zamierza tego zrobić bo jest pewny, że mówiłeś coś innego, a spędzenie kolejnych dni oraz pokrycie kosztów wykorzystanej farby kosztuje po prostu za dużo. Naprawdę jesteś pewny, że przekazałeś właściwe informacje wykonawcy? A może po prostu byłeś zmęczony i powiedziałeś coś innego? Jak uznać, kto miał rację? Bez umowy i bez niczego na piśmie albo zapłacisz wykonawcy więcej za poprawki, albo machniesz ręką i przekonasz siebie, że ten kolor to właściwie nie jest zły.

- Sytuacje losowe. Właściciel trafił do szpitala i jego obowiązki przejął syn. Ekipa nie stawia się w wyznaczonym terminie. Dzwonisz i okazuje się, że syn nic nie wie. Grozisz mu, ale syn broni się i mówi, że nic nie poradzi. Co robisz?

Takich różnych sytuacji może wystąpić wiele. Że co, niemożliwe? To się nie zdarza?
Jak jedziesz samochodem to też się nie spodziewasz, że ktoś ci wyjedzie z podporządkowanej. Że ktoś zasłabnie za kierownicą. Że pijany kierowca wjedzie na twój pas. 
A takie rzeczy się zdarzają. Rzadko, ale zdarzają się. 
Zapinaj pasy. Podpisuj umowy.


*5. ODPOWIEDNIM ZABEZPIECZENIEM JEST PŁACENIE Z DOŁU*


Tak. Pieniądze są bezpieczne w kieszeni inwestora i jest to dobre zabezpieczenie.
Ale co w przypadku nieporozumienia, takiego o jakim pisałem wcześniej? Jak stwierdzić, kto ma rację? Inwestor też się może mylić. Ty się możesz mylić - zmęczenie spowodowane budową robi swoje. I co ma zrobić wykonawca w takiej sytuacji - wezwać policję?
Wśród inwestorów także zdarzają się nieuczciwi ludzie, którzy tylko czekają na okazję, aby obciąć wynagrodzenie wykonawcy. Z punktu widzenia wykonawcy zawsze podpisywałbym umowy z inwestorem właśnie po to, aby chronić własne interesy.
Umowa zresztą ma zabezpieczać interesy obu stron.


*6. UMOWA CHRONI TYLKO INWESTORA 
"Umowa zabezpiecza inwestora, a nie wykonawcę - dlatego nikt tego nie podpisze."
"Umowa zabezpiecza wyłącznie interes Inwestora nie daje żadnej ochrony Wykonawcy."
*


Umowa powinna być wypracowana przez obie strony. Jeżeli wykonawca podpisuje bez słowa umowę, którą przygotował inwestor, to znaczy, że mu umowa odpowiada... 
Jeżeli wykonawca podpisuje umowę bez czytania to cóż - to karygodne. Jeżeli wykonawca czuje, że umowa nie zabezpiecza odpowiednio jego interesów to o tym mówi, a umowa zostaje skorygowana. A jeżeli wykonawca będzie chciał lepiej zabezpieczyć swoje interesy i napotka mur w postaci inwestora, który podtyka mu umowę do podpisania i ani myśli cokolwiek w niej zmieniać to powinien dwa razy pomyśleć czy chce u takiej osoby pracować. 
Czasami w moich umowach znajduje się zapis o karze umownej, którą płacę, jeżeli zrezygnuję ze współpracy. To zapewnia bezpieczeństwo wykonawcy na wypadek gdybym się "rozmyślił". Innych kar zwykle nie stosuję, ale jeżeli wykonawca będzie chciał umieścić dodatkowe zapisy i dobrze je uargumentuje to oczywiście się na to zgodzę. Umowa ma chronić obie strony.

Nie widziałbym na przykład przeciwwskazań, aby za każdy dzień opóźnienia w płatności płacić odsetki. Albo wpisać do umowy paragraf zabezpieczający wykonawcę, jeżeli materiał nie jest dostarczany zgodnie z harmonogramem. Dlaczego nie? Umowa ma służyć obu stronom.
A przy okazji - warunki atmosferyczne, które uniemożliwiają wykonywanie prac są przyczynami obiektywnymi, za które wykonawca nie ponosi konsekwencji. 
A czego oczekuję od wykonawcy? Tego, że zobowiąże się do rozpoczęcia pracy w uzgodnionym terminie, a w przypadku rezygnacji ze współpracy zapłaci mi karę umowną. 

Dlaczego? 

Powiedzmy, że zamierzam za kilka miesięcy zacząć robić fundamenty. Nie podpisuję żadnej umowy. Organizuję kolejne etapy budowy, załatwiam materiały. Na tydzień przed rozpoczęciem prac telefon - przepraszamy, nie zaczniemy prac, złapaliśmy coś lepszego, radź pan sobie sam. I co? I nic. Cała budowa w rozsypce.

*" jak wykonawca nie będzie chciał poprawić błędów to i tak sie nie go nie zmusi a ewentualne koszty i czas jaki by zajęło dochodzenie swoich praw jest tak kosztowny i długi że nieuczciwi wykonawcy to wiedzą ..."*

Dobrze napisana umowa pozwala wyegzekwować karę umowną. Ale w praktyce to ostateczność. Najważniejsze jest to, że wykonawca podpisując taką umowę wie, z jakimi konsekwencjami będzie się wiązała rezygnacja z podjętego zobowiązania. Wie, że inwestor ma w ręku dobre narzędzie nacisku. I wie, że jeżeli nie zapłaci to inwestor może iść z tym do sądu. 
Oczywiście to, czy inwestor pójdzie do sądu czy nie to już jest decyzja każdego z was - niektórym osobom po prostu nie będzie się chciało tracić czasu i dodatkowych pieniędzy. Być może część z was nie wierzy w polskie sądy lub już miało okazję się nimi rozczarować. Ale to tak naprawdę nieistotne - ważne jest to, żeby wykonawca był pewny, że w przypadkach wymienionych w umowie, będziesz żądał zadośćuczynienia.


*7. NIE DA SIĘ WSZYSTKIEGO OPISAĆ W UMOWIE
"Niemożliwe jest opisanie wszystkiego w umowie - mam robić aneksy jak coś się nie zgodzi z projektem?"
"Żaden szanujący się Wykonawca nie podpisze umowy kilkudziesięciostronicowej - a tylko taka może zawierać rozmaite przypadki jakie mogą się przytrafić w trakcie budowy"
*

Umowa powinna być napisana zwykłym językiem, ma być zrozumiała i ma być zwięzła. Takie umowy tworzę i takie umowy wykonawcy podpisują. Umowa, która jest niezrozumiała i rozwlekła jest złą umową. 

Można rzecz jasna zrobić i tak:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...owa-z-wykonawc

Osobiście nie jestem zwolennikiem aż takiego uszczegóławiania (większość rzeczy wynika wprost z projektu lub z przepisów prawa budowlanego), ale dobrze jest przejrzeć jakie prace ma wykonać wykonawca i upewnić się, że nasza umowa czegoś nie pomija. Poza tym niczego nie zastąpi rozmowa z wykonawcą o sposobie wykonania danej pracy. Pozwoli to na już wczesnym etapie odpowiedzieć na ważne pytania i rozwiać wątpliwości inwestora.

Tak to właśnie wygląda. Umowa jest tylko zakończeniem rozmów, negocjacji i ustalania szczegółów. Tak właściwie w umowie wpisuje się to, co już wcześniej zostało ustalone i powiedziane.   Najważniejsza są rozmowy z wykonawcą. Rzetelny wykonawca opisze jakie prace będzie wykonywał. 
A jeżeli podczas budowy coś się zmieni to oczywiście należy to do umowy wpisać. Wykonawca może zrobić dodatkową pracę w tej samej cenie, albo może oczekiwać wyższego wynagrodzenia. A może wykonawca będzie miał mniej pracy więc obniży swoje wynagrodzenie? To zresztą częsta sprawa - wykonawca przekonuje inwestora do pewnego rozwiązania, dzięki któremu będzie miał mniej pracy, ale wynagrodzenie zostaje bez zmian. Jeżeli wykonawca chce coś zmienić to warto go spytać: "A ile na tym zaoszczędzę?"  :smile: 


*8. BRAK UMOWY LEPIEJ ZABEZPIECZA INTERES INWESTORA
"Paradoksalnie inwestor ma lepszą pozycję, jak nie została spisana umowa."
(padło stwierdzenie, że ciężar dowodu spada na wykonawcę)*


Co zrobisz, jeżeli wystąpi jakikolwiek problem z wykonawcą: nie zaczął pracy w terminie, nie skończył pracy w terminie. Jego praca była wykonana błędnie i musi ją poprawić. Zrobił coś niezgodnie z ustnymi ustaleniami. Co zrobisz jak nie masz umowy?
Czeka cię nieprzyjemna wymiana zdań. Powiesz, że nie zapłacisz tyle, ile było umówione? Powiesz, że zapłacisz, jak zrobi tak, jak to było ustalone?  Wykonawca będzie miał swoją rację, a ty swoją. Czeka cię kłótnia i awantura. Czy coś uzyskasz? Może tak, a może nie. Zszargasz nerwy i tyle. 
Warto? 
Nie, nie warto. Spokój jest najważniejszy. I właśnie z tych powodów napisałem książkę "Jak się wybudować i nie zwariować", w której pokazuję, w jaki sposób zbudować dom bez zbędnego stresu. Adres w stopce  :smile: 

Inwestor ma lepszą pozycję bez umowy? Przypuśćmy, że inwestor znajdzie błędy w wykonanych pracach już po rozliczeniu, po paru tygodniach lub miesiącach. Dlaczego wykonawca miałby poświęcać wtedy swój czas i do niego przyjeżdżać na poprawki skoro nie ma nic na piśmie? 
Dla... renomy? 


*9. UMOWA USTNA JEST TAK SAMO WAŻNA JAK PISEMNA
"umowę zawieram i tak - wystarczy, jak podam rękę bo umowa ustna ma taką samą wartość"
"Właśnie o tym pisałem, że dla inwestora umowa to żadna gwarancja. Jak wykonawca solidny, to naprawi choćby umowa była potwierdzona tylko podaniem ręki. A nieuczciwy się wywinie i nawet sąd go nie zmusi. "
"Umowy pisemne zawiera się na okoliczność pójścia do sądu"
*

Tak - umowa ustna jest tak samo ważna jak umowa pisemna.
Tyle że w przypadku sporu, nieco problematyczne będzie ustalenie treści tej umowy. Trzeba będzie dowieść, że umowę zawarto. Trzeba będzie ustalić, jaki był ustalony zakres prac. I znowu - awantura i kłótnie. Po co?
A umowa jest potrzebna chociażby po to, aby mieć dane wykonawcy, wiedzieć, jaka jest wysokość ustalonego wynagrodzenia, jaki jest zakres prac, jaki jest termin rozpoczęcia i zakończenia prac, jakie są kary umowne za przekroczenie terminów  i jakie są gwarancje na wykonane prace. Chcesz te rzeczy ustalać ustnie? I na pewno będziesz pamiętał o wszystkich ustaleniach skoro podczas budowy będziesz negocjował z kilkunastoma wykonawcami z różnych branż? 
Czy umowy pisemne zawiera się na okoliczność pójścia do sądu. Nie. Zawiera się po to, aby mieć pod ręką wszystkie ustalenia. Nigdy nie wiadomo, która sprawa może zakończyć się sądem. Nigdy nie wiadomo czy umowa się przyda więc po prostu dobrze ją zawsze mieć.
Spisanie zakresu obowiązków, terminów realizacji i wynegocjowanych kwot to absolutna podstawa dobrze prowadzonej budowy. Czy zawsze musi mieć to postać umowy? Przy drobnych pracach wystarczy kartka i spisanie najważniejszych ustaleń. Z tego też powodu nie zawsze podpisuję umowy w ramach prowadzenia mojej działalności - często wystarczy zwykły email z potwierdzonymi warunkami. Niezależnie jednak od wszystkiego zawsze mam coś na piśmie. 

Nie wyobrażam sobie prowadzenia jakiejkolwiek inwestycji "na gębę". 

Nie wyobrażam sobie, jak można w ten sposób prowadzić inwestycję wartą kilkaset tysięcy złotych.

I nie wyobrażam sobie, jak można inne osoby zniechęcać do podpisywania umów.

Nie chcesz zapinać pasów? To twoja decyzja. Ale nie zniechęcaj do zapisania pasów swoich pasażerów.

I na koniec bardzo zgrabne podsumowanie napisane przez "katkę":

_"Firma która się miga z podpisaniem umowy nie istnieje dla mnie. Znaczy to, że z góry zakłada możliwość nie dotrzymanie tego co ustaliła na początku. Zgadza się umowa nie jest 100% gwarantem, ale jakieś 90%. Na wstępie eliminuje niepewnych swoich możliwości, daje mocny straszak, żadna porządna firma nie pozwoli sobie na sadzenie się.
Jak jakiś wykonawca mówił, że wejdzie do mnie nieco później, bo ma gdzieś tam obsuwę to ja na to że mamy umowę i będzie płacił koszty zawalenia się całego mojego harmonogramu prac, wolał nie ryzykować zostawiał robotę gdzie indziej i robił u mnie zgodnie z umową.
Według mnie (tak jak pisałam wcześniej każdy ma swój przepis) przepis na udaną budowę to: Dobre przygotowanie przed budową, dobre ekipy, umowy, konsekwencja, dobry harmonogram, i dobra organizacja jak zajdzie potrzeba walki z losem "_

----------


## Sławomir Zając

Ostatnio mało piszę bo sporo się u mnie dzieje. No i miałem miniurlop - nie ma to jak się wybawić w Magicznych Ogrodach i Farmie Iluzji  :smile: 

1. Zredagowałem ostatni wpis dotyczący umów i umieściłem je na moim blogu:  blog.poradnik-budowlany.com 

2. Nawiązałem współpracę z portalem Projekt Inwestor i zacząłem prowadzić cykl artykułów dla osób, które marzą o zamieszkaniu w swoim domu. Pierwszy artykuł o tym w jaki sposób właściwie można się wybudować i o tym, że budowa system gospodarczym nie jest dla każdego. 
https://projektinwestor.pl/publikacj...-inwestor-cz-i

3. Przygotowuję szablony umów z wykonawcami. Na razie udostępniłem umowę z wykonawcą SSO i kierownikiem budowy osobom, które kupiły moją książkę. 

4. W sierpniu ruszam z godzinnym darmowym szkoleniem/webinarem podczas którego omówię 4 błędy, jakie popełnia (prawie) każdy inwestor.

1) Chaotyczne pozyskiwanie wiedzy.
2) Błędne oczekiwania.
3) Niedoszacowanie kosztów budowy.
4) Pośpiech.

Zachęcam do zapisania się do newslettera, aby być na bieżąco: https://blog.poradnik-budowlany.com/newsletter/  :smile:

----------


## Sławomir Zając

*Budowa domu to szaleństwo?*

Zapraszam do przeczytania wywiadu ze mną  :smile: 

https://projektinwestor.pl/publikacj...-to-szalenstwo

I zachęcam do zajrzenia na mojego bloga. Ile kosztuje budowa domu? Czy wybuduję się za 300000 złotych? Artykuł dość pesymistyczny, ale chyba bardzo potrzebny:

https://blog.poradnik-budowlany.com/...udowanie-domu/

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

_W jednym przypadku mały dom parterowy oznacza prosty projekt, który jest tani w realizacji, w drugim przypadku mały dom parterowy posiada skomplikowaną elewację, dach wielospadowy i piwnicę. ..._ 
https://blog.poradnik-budowlany.com/...udowanie-domu/

- tak może pisać ktoś, kto ma blade pojęcie o projektowaniu sądząc, że realizacja obiektu _taniego w realizacji_ może wiązać się w jakikolwiek sposób z * prostym projektem* ( ??? ) - wręcz przeciwnie !
- co wg Ciebie znaczy * prosty projekt* ?

----------


## Sławomir Zając

Dziękuję za uwagę. Zgadzam się z zastrzeżeniem. Zmieniłem to zdanie na: "W jednym przypadku mały dom parterowy oznacza realizację projektu, który jest tani w realizacji (...)"

----------


## Odysss

No to ja parę zdań napiszę - z punktu widzenia inwestora (część pewnie już została tu powiedziana):
1. Nie czytać za dużo FM. Wiele porad, to w skrócie "gra nie warta świeczki. Utrudnicie życie wykonawcom i sobie zdrowie tylko zepsujecie. 
2. Opierać się na doświadczeniu osób praktykujących.
3. Nie ulegać marketingowcom (chwyty typu thermo, energo, rankingi, itd)
4. Wybór działki 
-Działka powyżej 1000m to niekończąca się praca. Masz chęć grilować i piwko sobie wypić nie kupuj dużej działki. Koszenie samej trawy co tydzień zajmuje sporo czasu. Chcesz mieć sad to kup oddzielny kawałek ziemi i tam posadź (zarośnie to nie będzie problemem)
-jeśli masz dużo czasu i lubisz każdą chwilę spędzać na pielęgnacji ogrodu - bierz większą.
*Oczywiście zależy od powierzchni jaką zajmie dom.
Odległość sklepów/hurtowni -niby śmieszne ale transport kosztuje!
5. Projekt i metry ! W sumie najważniejszy. Uważajcie na ukryte metraże. Niby użytkowa 120m2, a faktycznie znacznie więcej.W kosztorysach ceny netto albo z 8% vatem. Każdy metr netto powierzchni to mniej więcej 2,5tys zł. Czy naprawdę potrzebujesz 200m2 domu ?
- zrezygnować z okien dachowych
- tradycyjne poddasze użytkowe z wełną, to sauna w lato. 
-garaż z domem? warto to dobrze przemyśleć, metry kosztują, duża strata ciepła
6. Odpowiedni kierownik budowy -zanim weźmiecie sprawdźcie jak są prowadzone przez niego budowy, jak często jest na nich ? za 2-3tys pewnie nie będzie to za często.
7. Odrzuć myślenie "buduje dla siebie i na lata", "nie będę oszczędzać" ,"chcę mieć ciepły i energooszczędny domek" wpędzisz się w koszty (patrz pkt 3). Wydaje się że dołożenie paru stówek czy tysiąca do niby lepszego rozwiązania (materiału) nie ma znaczenia, a tak naprawdę przez całą budowę uzbiera się tego. Potem na wykończenie może zabraknąć. Domek energooszczędny a okna zajmują więcej powierzchni niż ściany ? Drogie nie zawsze znaczy lepsze. 
8. Kontrola pracy wykonawców. Podstawa!  Nawet niby dobry fachowiec może coś zepsuć, nie bójcie się sprawdzać i jak coś rażącego zobaczycie zgłaszać od razu. Nie macie sami czasu ?  zatrudnijcie kogoś kto będzie codziennie i kto ma wiedzę.
9. Wykonawca mówi że ma zniżki w hurtowni, weźmie na siebie, będzie taniej. Sprawdźcie to najpierw dzwoniąc i porównując ceny z innych hurtowni (podawajcie ile chcecie tego zamówić). Wielu oszukuje na tym i faktycznie zapłacimy znacznie więcej i dostaniemy WZetke zamiast faktury. Warto też mieć taką hurtownie co zabierze materiał który nam zostanie.
10. Poprawianie wykonawcy na podstawie porad z netu może nas wpędzić w dodatkowe koszta, a efektu nie będzie. Może lepiej zasięgnąć opinii innego lokalnego fachowca?

----------


## Sławomir Zając

Świetne porady! Podpisuję się pod wszystkim. Szczególnie przemawia do mnie punkt 7. "Budujemy się na lata i dla siebie" pozornie uzasadnia każdy zakup  :smile:  

To jednak pułapka. 

Moim zdaniem - i opisałem to dokładnie w książce - należy najpierw możliwie dokładnie oszacować koszt wybudowania wymarzonego domu z użyciem standardowych materiałów. Bez szaleństw - standardowe okna, standardowe wykończenie i tak dalej. 
Kwotę, którą uzyskamy, należy pomnożyć x1,3 - dzięki temu przyjmiemy najbardziej pesymistyczną wersję budowy. Jeżeli kwota, którą uzyskamy, wciąż mieści się w naszym budżecie to możemy przystąpić do rozszerzenia "listy zakupów". Dzięki temu już na etapie przygotowania do budowy będziemy wiedzieć co chcemy i na co tak naprawdę nas stać. 
Błędem jest podejmowanie ważnych decyzji w trakcie budowy bez kontroli kosztów. Może się okazać, że pieniądze skończą się w połowie wykonywania wykończeniówki... 

PS Mam pytanie dotyczące punktu 5:
Punkt 5. "Uważajcie na ukryte metraże. Niby użytkowa 120m2, a faktycznie znacznie więcej." - gdzie się tutaj czai pułapka?

----------


## fotohobby

Pomieszczenia techniczne, gospodarcze, kotłownie nie są podawane w użytkowej.

----------


## Sławomir Zając

Zgadza się, ale gdzie tu jest pułapka?  :smile:  Z drugą stronę to jeszcze rozumiem -  np. projekt domu ma np. 160 m2 całkowitej powierzchni i ktoś może pomyśleć, że to jest powierzchnia użytkowa.

----------


## Odysss

Chodziło mi o obliczenie szacunkowych kosztów budowy (przy założeniu że wybudowanie 1 m2 kosztuje ok 2500zł), by nie brać do obliczeń powierzchni użytkowej tylko całkowitą po podłogach.
Np. Garaż (21m2) i nad nim pomieszczenie z dwoma oknami dachowymi nazwane "strychem" (12,8m2)
Albo ścianki kolankowe przesunięte w projekcie by zachować odpowiednią wysokość. Użytkowa się zmniejszyła  ale faktycznie te metry tam są (to co wyżej podałem z tym pomieszczeniem nad garażem i garażem-różnica spora). 


Tak jak już w wątku napisane zostało (dobre rady) warto zaplanować sobie budowę znacznie wcześniej, jakie materiały, rozwiązanie ogrzewania, a nawet gdzie ma być rozdzielnia.
Projekt dobrze także dać do oceny innym (nawet tu na FM). Ktoś może dostrzec coś czego my nie zauważymy.
Na tym etapie czasem warto dopłacić za poprawkę. Projekt powinien zawierać materiały z których zamierzamy budować.


Faktycznie można o tym książkę napisać  :wink: 

Z błędów na etapie fundamentu (teraz widzę wpisy na FM by tak nie robić), wykonawca chciał żeby wybrać całą ziemię by mu się łatwiej robiło. Grunt gliniasty zostało to zasypane piaskiem (że niby lepiej). Mam wannę ?
W domu mam 6 słupów żelbetowych (25x25)- nie jestem pewny czy nie mają one wpływu na wilgotność w środku... 
W projekcie są osie oznaczone ( u mnie literowo A,B,C,D...). Warto sprawdzić czy na tym etapie wykonawca nie zepsuł czegoś. 
Np jakiś słup nie licuje się ze ścianą...

----------


## Sławomir Zając

Dzięki za wyjaśnienia. Wszystko jasne  :smile:  Przykład z garażem bardzo obrazowy!

Jestem zdania, że nie warto szacować kosztów budowy na zasadzie "xxxx" za metr kwadratowy. Można się bardzo, ale to bardzo oszukać. Nawet nie wierzyłbym za bardzo w kosztorysy dołączane do różnych gotowych projektów. Jeżeli już miałbym wstępnie szacować koszt budowy to doliczyłbym do wszystkich cen, z którymi się spotkam aż 30%. Lepiej przyjąć najbardziej pesymistyczną wersję niż zacząć budowę niedoszacowując wszystkich kosztów...  (więcej pisałem o tym tu https://blog.poradnik-budowlany.com/...udowanie-domu/  no i w mojej książce  :smile:

----------


## Sławomir Zając

100 błędów, które popełniłem przy budowie domu.

Przy okazji szukania czegoś na forum znalazłem taki (wiekowy już) wątek:

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...y-budowie-domu

Daje do myślenia... Polecam przeczytać całość. Autor zwraca uwagę m.in. na błędy projektowe.

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

a ja zwracam uwagę na istotne zdania w przytoczonym wątku z 2010r. :

" w Krakowie nie ma dobrych architektów, to wszyscy wiedzą. Nie dość, że są niepoprawnie drodzy (ceny od 8KPLN) to jeszcze projektują z błędami."
- bzdura kompletna dot. architektów, ze wskazaniem na cenę projektu

... i to zdanie po którym pozostałą część wątku już sobie darowałem :
" Mój architekt przerysował mój projekt na papier "
... i w zasadzie mogę tylko pogratulować Inwestorowi braku odróżnienia Architekta od kreślarza oraz próby osiągnięcia jakości rozwiązań projektowych ( i bez błędów ! ) z minimalnymi kosztami ( jak się domyślam ) poniesionymi za wykonanie zleconych prac projektowych.
- dalej to już jest "efekt domina" lub przyczynowo / skutkowy ( jak kto woli )

----------


## Sławomir Zając

PROMOCJA  :smile: 

Kilka osób zwróciło mi uwagę, że cena mojego ebooka jest za wysoka. Co prawda w "gratisie" jest dołączony audiobook, ale rozumiem, że nie każdy go potrzebuje.

W związku z tym na parę dni obniżam cenę do *39 zł brutto. *  :smile:  Pliki wysyłane są automatycznie od razu po opłaceniu zamówienia. Zamówienia: www.poradnik-budowlany.com

Jeżeli ktoś chciałby kupić tylko audiobook (19 zł) to proszę o wiadomość prywatną.

PS Moja książka jest możliwa do kupienia w hurtowni budowlanej Tarti  :smile:

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

> Projekt dobrze także dać do oceny innym (nawet tu na FM). Ktoś może dostrzec coś czego my nie zauważymy.


… i ja bym połączył tą wypowiedz, z Twoją wcześniejszą :




> 1. Nie czytać za dużo FM. Wiele porad, to w skrócie "gra nie warta świeczki. Utrudnicie życie wykonawcom i sobie zdrowie tylko zepsujecie. 
> 2. Opierać się na doświadczeniu osób praktykujących.


Zwłaszcza p. 2 – jest bardzo istotny ! 
ja bym go jeszcze uzupełnił o …  osób praktykujących i posiadających doświadczenie zawodowe oraz biorących odpowiedzialność zawodową dla rozwiązania danego problemu.

Oczywiście nie ma takiej osoby na FM, która podpisywałaby swoje wypowiedzi z imienia, nazwiska oraz przesyłała jednocześnie pytającemu Oświadczenie o zgodności ze sztuką budowlaną, czy też obowiązującymi przepisami budowlanymi.
A projektowanie i realizacja budynku bez pomocy fachowej, faktycznie może przypominać przejście przez pole minowe z zamkniętymi oczami i odcisnąć wcześniej, czy później mocne piętno na … portfelu inwestycyjnym.

----------


## מרכבה

Nie lubię słowa praktyka.. bo często jest zbudowana .. na latach klepania tego samego.. 
Prawdziwy praktyk nie będzie się tym chwalił - tylko utnie dyskusję. Jak jego obrona i próba uwiarygodnienia się
polega na schodzeniu - na słowa klucze: praktyka, jak tak robię, nikt nie narzeka itp ..to wiedz że coś się dzieje.



> 2. Opierać się na doświadczeniu osób praktykujących.


 i pokornych - które potrafią przyznać się do błędu.
Bo będzie jak w boksie- pokonasz "mistrza" z 30 letnim doświadczeniem to zabierasz jego mistrzowski pas.
Koleni mistrze, tym razem 40 lat "fachu" wydali wyrok, że nie można zmienić zaworów.. :big lol:  tak właśnie wygląda praktyka..
która  skończyła się po skończeniu ZSZ... Prawdziwy fachowiec .. cieszy się tym co robi i potrafi tą pasją zarażać .. 
a i też lubi wydzierać każdą nowinkę .. bo wie że trzeba się uczyć .. i trzymać gardę.. bo przyjdzie amator i będzie nokaut ..

Czy aby "praktyka" nie polega.. na wypraktykowaniu- czego nie wolno, co wolno i jak można spieprzyć .. aby nie było widać.?
Kolejny praktyk .. dobromir .. czule i tkwiwie dba o portfel inwestora.. aby ten przez tanie coś robił nie dwa razy, a trzy razy...
jakaś drobna pierdułka i tkwliwe rozczulanie się nad nią.. a tu jedź pan kup jeszcze zaprawy.. mnie normalnie krew zalewała..
aby nie umieszać w betoniarce porządnej zaprawy- tylko jedź pan kup i czas trać .. a jak co to udawanie dobromira.

jeszcze raz ... w moim słowniku pod słowem - praktyka kryje się: sztuka oszustwa rozwijana latami, brak rozwoju, lawirowanie na granicy,
spychologia i zwalanie na poprzedników, sztuka kopiuj w klej- nie możesz mieć inaczej jak wszyscy, mnie tak nauczyli.
Przejrzałem -nie jednego .. pierwsze wykpi twoje zdanie, wykpi rozwiązanie, a później jak zrobisz po jego radzie .. to będzie się śmiał z ciebie..
żeś nie oddał w "fachowe" łapy danej rzeczy.  

Jak wam znajdę dom który ma ściany szczytowe - prawidłowo wymurowane .. zrobię foto i aż zagadam z takim murarzem.. bo to będzie ewenement na skalę województwa..

----------


## jajmar

Ech , kolego Merkawa, trochę spłyciłeś słowo praktyka do zwrotu "tak robię zawsze" a na pewno nie jest to tożsame. Od kilkunastu lat zajmuję się pewną dość specyficzna dziedziną w budownictwie i uwierz mi, po 2 latach myślałem ze wiem wszystko, siedzę w tym 15 rok i dalej się uczę, ale to co zrobiłem co widziałem to często działa na plus w kolejnych realizacjach. Bez praktyki nie dochodziliśmy do nowych rozwiązań. Niestety często jest tak że uczymy się na błędach nie tylko my inżynierowie a i wielcy producenci.

----------


## מרכבה

Napisałeś ważną receptę - wciąż się uczę . rutyna nie jednego fachowca położyła.  Dobromirstwo - w postaci .. a panie- po co wkręty, gwoździe są "ok"
Po czym gwoździe - powyżej fi6 wbija bez uprzedniego wiercenia otworu- cud dobromirstwa prysł.  
Roboty więcej - a później na chama walenie młotem .. i maskowanie pękniętego drewna. Doromir izolator.. panie 5cm starczy ... bo to koszty..
moja cudna robota - jest "charytatywna". Panie czołg może jeździć.. a pręty rozdzielcze w poprzek - a główne wzdłuż..
i ugięcie awaryjne L/60 i więcej  :wink: .

----------


## Sławomir Zając

*Projekt domu i nasze oczekiwania – na co zwracać uwagę?*

Pozwolę sobie na szczerość. Popełniłem błąd już na samym początku budowy. Wiedziałem, że chcę mieć dużą działkę, ale nie miałem pojęcia, w jakim domu chcę mieszkać.

Przeszukiwałem więc internet w poszukiwaniu czegoś, co mnie do siebie przekona, co mnie zachwyci. Patrzyłem na piękne wizualizacje i przemyślane projekty, ale to wcale nie ułatwiło podjęcia decyzji. Przeglądałem strony różnych biur architektonicznych, obejrzałem ponad 200 projektów, a w głowie miałem coraz większe zamieszanie. Co wybrać? Jakie rozwiązania mnie interesują? Co jest dla mnie najważniejsze?

Spędziłem z żoną wiele czasu na poszukiwanie domu marzeń i wreszcie po kilku tygodniach znaleźliśmy *PROJEKT*. Śliczny piętrowy dom z przemyślanym układem pomieszczeń. Odetchnęliśmy z ulgą – tak, to jest to! Projekt domu zapisaliśmy na dysku i zajęliśmy się innymi sprawami.

Następne miesiące przeznaczyliśmy na sprawy formalne, aż przyszedł wreszcie moment, kiedy trzeba było kupić projekt. Usiedliśmy przed komputerem, aby jeszcze raz na niego zerknąć i… nastała cisza. To naprawdę nasz wymarzony dom? To naprawdę projekt domu, którego byliśmy tak pewni jeszcze kilka miesięcy temu?

Co się zmieniło? Właściwie nic. Po prostu nasze oczekiwania się sprecyzowały. Dopiero wtedy do mnie dotarło, że po prostu byliśmy tak zmęczeni poszukiwaniami. że MUSIELIŚMY coś wybrać. I wybraliśmy… Wybraliśmy „jakiś” projekt, który wyróżniał się na tle innych, ale nie był on przeznaczony dla nas.

I dopiero wtedy uświadomiłem sobie, że muszę zacząć od początku.

Nie popełnijcie więc mojego błędu!

Jak zatem zacząć poszukiwania wymarzonego projektu?
Proponuję zapomnieć chociaż na chwilę o gotowych projektach.

Z kilku powodów:

- Jest ich za dużo. Nawet pobieżne przejrzenie wszystkich projektów domów zajmie ci kilka miesięcy. Nie warto.
- Wprowadzają w błąd. Co rzuca się w oczy przy przeglądaniu projektów? Śliczne wizualizacje. Dobrze dobrane kolory, zielony ogród, kostka brukowa i samochód stojący na podjeździe, wspaniałe „greckie” słońce, mocne cienie, dalekie odległości od budynków sąsiednich. Niewiele ma to wspólnego z rzeczywistością.
- Nie są dla Ciebie. Dosłownie. Łatwo wpaść w pułapkę i wybrać projekt, który wybierają inni, a nie taki, który odpowiada Tobie.

Żeby była jasność – nie mam nic przeciwko gotowym projektom. Jeżeli gotowy projekt domu spełnia Twoje oczekiwania to taki wybór powinien być korzystny. Zawsze jednak będzie obarczony wybranymi rozwiązaniami architektury, konstrukcji i instalacji wewnętrznych.

Zniechęcam jednak do przeszukiwania internetu w poszukiwaniu idealnego domu z jednej przyczyny – można się po prostu za bardzo zasugerować.
Planowanie wymarzonego domu

Proponuję rozpoczęcie planowania swojego domu na zwykłej kartce.

- Zrób listę pomieszczeń i określ ich powierzchnię. Nie martw się, w jaki sposób pomieszczenia będą ze sobą połączone. Wystarczy lista, krótki opis każdego z pomieszczeń i metraż.

Proste, ale ważne ćwiczenie – postaraj się określić powierzchnię znanych ci pomieszczeń, a następnie je zmierz. To pozwoli ci lepiej zrozumieć własne potrzeby i oszacować powierzchnię całego domu. Wiem, że kusi, aby wszystkie pomieszczenia były możliwie duże, ale nie warto tego robić. Oprócz tego, że takie pomieszczenia będzie trudniej zagospodarować to każdy metr kwadratowy oznacza po prostu wydanie kilku tysięcy złotych więcej.

- Zastanów się nad typem domu. Spotykamy się z dwiema sytuacjami – jeżeli masz już działkę to masz mniejsze pole manewru i musisz musi zaprojektować dom zgodny z wytycznymi zapisanymi w Miejscowym Planie Zagospodarowania Przestrzennego (lub w Warunkach Zabudowy, gdy nie ma uchwalonego Planu dla danego rejonu). Jeżeli jeszcze nie posiadasz działki to właśnie od działki powinieneś zacząć.

Do wyboru masz dom parterowy, dom parterowy z poddaszem użytkowym lub dom piętrowy.

Dom parterowy bez poddasza  to przede wszystkim brak schodów. Kto mieszkał w piętrowym domu wie, jak schody potrafią być uciążliwe i ile zabierają cennego miejsca. Brak schodów (i wysokich okien) to dobre rozwiązanie dla młodych rodziców. Oznacza zwiększenie bezpieczeństwa, a umiejscowienie wszystkich pomieszczeń na parterze oznacza lepszą kontrolę nad tym, co robią dzieci. Poza tym brak poddasza użytkowego pozwala zrezygnować z drogiego stropu i znacznie obniżyć koszty budowy. Trzeba mieć jednak na uwadze, że duży dom parterowy rzadko kiedy będzie tańszy w budowie niż dom piętrowy o tej samej powierzchni.

Dzięki budowie domu z poddaszem użytkowym zyskujemy komfortową przestrzeń, którą możemy dowolnie zaadaptować. Taki dom będzie zajmował mniej miejsca na działce niż dom parterowy więc z jednej strony koszt fundamentów i dachu będzie niższy, ale z drugiej strony czekają cię wydatki związane ze stropem i schodami.

Dom piętrowy przede wszystkim pozwala na budowę na niewielkiej działce, a brak skosów eliminuje trudności z urządzeniem pomieszczeń na piętrze.

Zwracam uwagę na to, że koszt budowy domu nie zależy od liczby kondygnacji. Na koszt realizacji wpływa głównie wielkość domu, zastosowane rozwiązania, projekt oraz technologia, w jakiej został zaprojektowany.

Każdy typ domu ma więc swoje zalety i wady. Dlatego tak ważne jest poznanie swoich oczekiwań.

- Jeżeli już wiesz, jaki typ domu ci odpowiada i ile potrzebujesz pomieszczeń, to odpowiedz jeszcze na kilka pytań.

Czy potrzebujesz garaż w bryle budynku? Możliwość parkowania pod dachem jest bardzo wygodne, ale może warto zamiast tego zrobić jeden pokój i dodatkowe pomieszczenie gospodarcze? Ile stanowisk ma być w garażu?

Jak chcesz umiejscowić kuchnię? Czy zależy ci na widoku furtki czy wolisz obserwować dzieci bawiące się w ogrodzie? Myślisz o kuchni otwartej czy zamkniętej? Z której strony domu chciałbyś mieć salon i wyjście na taras? Czy myślałeś o spiżarni? Dobrze by było, gdyby znajdowała się blisko kuchni. Jeżeli myślisz o garażu to spiżarnia między garażem a kuchnią jest wyśmienitym rozwiązaniem – szybko wypakujesz zakupy z samochodu.

Czy chcesz zbudować piwnicę? Piwnica to znacznie większa powierzchnia do wykorzystania, ale koszt jej budowy jest bardzo wysoki. Na dodatek zyskujemy zwykle pomieszczenie niepełnowartościowe, które nie nadaje się do stałego mieszkania, a może służyć głównie do przechowywania niepotrzebnych rzeczy lub jako pralnia, suszarnia, w najlepszym razie ewentualnie pokój do gier czy siłownia.

Pomyśl o każdym pomieszczeniu i nawet rozrysuj sobie na kartce swój dom marzeń. I dopiero wtedy, gdy będziesz z niego zadowolony przystąp do szukania projektu domu. Znając swoje oczekiwania będzie ci łatwiej wybrać interesujący projekt.

 A jak się skończyła moja historia? Dopiero po pracy „koncepcyjnej” okazało się, że:

- Chcę mieć garaż w bryle budynku i możliwość przejścia z niego bezpośrednio do spiżarni, a następnie do kuchni.
- Chcę mieć duży salon po stronie południowej i kuchnię po stronie północnej.
- Chcę mieć określoną liczbę pomieszczeń o określonej powierzchni.

i najważniejsze…

- Nie chcę mieć w domu schodów.

Okazało się, że wszystkie moje potrzeby spełni rozłożysty dom parterowy z poddaszem użytkowym.

I nic dziwnego, że nie mogłem znaleźć podobnego projektu. Powód był prozaiczny – takich projektów po prostu nie ma. I dlatego zdecydowałem się na projekt indywidualny. Dzięki niemu mieszkam w domu o powierzchni całkowitej 200 m2, co przekłada się na ok. 140 m2 powierzchni użytkowej na samym parterze.

Zachęcam każdego do spojrzenia w pierwszej kolejności na swoje potrzeby.

Ważna uwaga. Ja wiedziałem, że chcę mieć dużą działkę i znałem okolicę, w której chciałem się wybudować. Jeżeli jesteś zdecydowany na konkretny projekt, ale jeszcze nie masz zakupionej działki to nie masz też żadnej swobody.

Ale o tym na moim blogu:
https://blog.poradnik-budowlany.com/...lka-budowlana/
I oczywiście zapraszam na mój fanpage (link w stopce  :smile:  )

----------


## Kaizen

> - Nie chcę mieć w domu schodów.
> 
> Okazało się, że wszystkie moje potrzeby spełni rozłożysty dom parterowy z poddaszem użytkowym.
> 
> I nic dziwnego, że nie mogłem znaleźć podobnego projektu.


Czyli co - windą na poddasze użytkowe?
Faktycznie gotowca z użytkowym poddaszem bez schodów nie widziałem.

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

... myślę, że chodziło o zapis _z poddaszem NIE użytkowym_. gdzie wystarczy i drabinka strychowa

----------


## Sławomir Zając

> ... myślę, że chodziło o zapis _z poddaszem NIE użytkowym_. gdzie wystarczy i drabinka strychowa


Tak, mam zwykłą drabinkę strychową. Wejście od garażu.

----------


## Sławomir Zając

*Co najpierw: projekt czy działka budowlana?*

Krótko. *Najpierw działka budowlana.*

Powód jest prosty. Znacznie łatwiej znajdziesz projekt pod konkretną działkę niż kupisz działkę „pod” projekt. Gotowych projektów są tysiące – jest w czym przebierać. No i zawsze możesz zamówić projekt indywidualny co oznacza, że w praktyce masz nieograniczone możliwości.

Nic jednak nie zrobisz, jeżeli nie znajdziesz odpowiedniej działki.

Wyobraź sobie taką sytuację. Wybrałeś i kupiłeś projekt wymarzonego domu. Interesuje Cię działka budowlana w konkretnej okolicy. Widziałeś, że sporo działek jest na sprzedaż więc zakup nie powinien być problemem, prawda?

Niestety nie. Może się okazać, że nie znajdziesz działki spełniającej wszystkich Twoich oczekiwań i będziesz musiał zmieniać zakupiony projekt. A co gorsze – może się okazać, że żadna z działek nie pozwoli na wybudowanie wymarzonego domu i będziesz musiał zrezygnować z zakupu działki  w wymarzonej okolicy lub będziesz zmuszony do zmiany projektu na inny, gorszy, który może nie spełniać Twoich oczekiwań.

Jakie ograniczenia mogą cię spotkać?

Miejscowy plan zagospodarowania przestrzennego (w skrócie „plan miejscowy”) jest bardzo pożytecznym dokumentem. Ustala on przeznaczenie terenów dla danej gminy i określa możliwości zabudowy dla konkretnej działki budowlanej. Dzięki niemu możesz np. kupić działkę i mieć pewność, że w okolicy nikt nie wybuduje np. bloku mieszkalnego, czy też zakładu utylizacji odpadów.

Plan miejscowy może jednak ograniczyć także Twoje możliwości budowy – na przykład może nie pozwolić na budowę budynku parterowego lub piętrowego. Może też ograniczać wysokość budynku ze wskazanym kątem dachu co pozwoli lub nie pozwoli wybudować domu z poddaszem użytkowym. Może się także okazać, że nie będziesz mógł wybudować domu krytego dachówkami w wybranym przez siebie kolorze albo nie będziesz mógł wybudować domu z dachem płaskim.

Problemy mogą być naprawdę różne i mogą oznaczać konieczność gruntownej zmiany wybranego projektu (koszty!) lub wręcz zaprojektowanie budynku od nowa.

Z planu miejscowego wynika m.in:

- jaki jest możliwy typ zabudowy,
- jaką dom musi mieć geometrię dachu, niekiedy z podaniem wysokości oparcia połaci dachu
- jaką może mieć dopuszczalną wysokość
- jaka jest dopuszczalna szerokość elewacji frontowej
- jaka jest dopuszczalna powierzchnia zabudowy, utwardzona czy biologicznie czynna
- jaki jest dopuszczalny współczynnik zabudowy
- jaka jest dopuszczalna odległość zabudowy od istniejącej jezdni
-  jakie są dopuszczalne parametry zabudowy towarzyszącej
i inne „nakazy” i „zakazy” wpisane na stałe w daną działkę budowlaną

Nie każda gmina w Polsce ma uchwalony Miejscowy Plan Zagospodarowania Przestrzennego. Jeżeli go nie ma to należy złożyć wniosek o wydanie warunków zabudowy. Otrzymamy decyzję, która wskaże (analogicznie jak zapisy Planu Miejscowego), uszczegółowi podstawowe parametry dla przyszłej zabudowy i zagospodarowania terenu. Jeżeli masz projekt, a nie ma w gminie miejscowego planu to tak naprawdę będziesz szukał działki w ciemno.

Tego typu kłopoty formalne to tylko jeden z możliwych problemów. Nawet, jeżeli Miejscowy Plan Zagospodarowania Przestrzennego (MPZP) w niczym Cię nie ograniczy to i tak będziesz miał znacznie ograniczony wybór odpowiedniej działki. Przykładowo:

 - Mając „gotowy” projekt będziesz szukał takiej działki, na której droga dojazdowa jest od konkretnej strony, a lokalizacja budynku na działce będzie odpowiadać np. prawidłowemu doświetleniu pomieszczeń. Odrzucisz więc wszystkie działki, które są w inny sposób zorientowane według stron świata.
- Projekt jest oparty o pewne rozwiązania konstrukcyjne. Przy szukaniu działki nie wiesz jaka jest np. nośność gruntu, nie wiesz, jakie będzie faktyczne posadowienie budynku więc nie wiesz czy określone rozwiązania projektowe będą optymalne dla Twojego domu.
- Uwzględnione w projekcie instalacje wewnętrzne mogą nie odpowiadać istniejącym przyłączom, niejednokrotnie mogą nie spełniać obowiązujących przepisów budowlanych.
- Być może w interesującej Cię okolicy nie ma na przykład działek z np. dostępem do gazu. Może się nawet zdarzyć, że istniejące przyłącze prądowe nie jest w stanie zapewnić domowi pełnego zapotrzebowania na prąd!

Skrajnym przykładem może być np. brak możliwości podłączenia do kanalizacji sanitarnej lub sieci wodociągowej. W pierwszym przypadku wymusza to realizację zbiornika na nieczystości lub oczyszczalni ścieków, w drugim przypadku studni. Oba te elementy znacznie wpływają na koszt realizacji obiektu, jak również na lokalizację planowanego budynku na działce budowlanej.

Pamiętaj o tym, że w przypadku, kiedy masz gotowy projekt a dopiero później decydujesz się na kupno działki, nie masz żadnej swobody i masz ograniczone pole manewru. Z tych powodów najpierw zorientuj się, co zawiera Plan Miejscowy lub Warunki Zabudowy, a następnie kup działkę. Pozwoli to na uniknięcie naprawdę wielu problemów. Najpierw działka budowlana, a dopiero potem projekt.

Dziękuję i zachęcam do zakupu mojej książki - www.poradnik-budowlany.com  :smile:

----------


## Sławomir Zając

Na etapie organizacji budowy pomyśl o tym, kto będzie kupował materiały budowlane: Ty czy wykonawca? Opiszę zalety i wady każdego z rozwiązań oraz podpowiem, w jaki sposób uzyskać dobre ceny.

Słowem wstępu: nikt nie jest w stanie przewidzieć wszystkich sytuacji na budowie. Podczas budowy zawsze wychodzą różne „kwiatki”, wychodzą nieprzewidziane trudności i to jest najzupełniej normalne

----------


## Sławomir Zając

Na etapie organizacji budowy pomyśl o tym, kto będzie kupował materiały budowlane: Ty czy wykonawca? Opiszę zalety i wady każdego z rozwiązań oraz podpowiem, w jaki sposób uzyskać dobre ceny.

Słowem wstępu: nikt nie jest w stanie przewidzieć wszystkich sytuacji na budowie. Podczas budowy zawsze wychodzą różne „kwiatki”, wychodzą nieprzewidziane trudności i to jest najzupełniej normalne  :smile: 

I normalne jest to, że może zabraknąć cementu, betonu, bloczków, piasku i z tego powodu trzeba być na bieżąco z tym, co się dzieje na budowie, aby w razie potrzeby móc zamawiać kolejne rzeczy, wyjaśniać wątpliwości i rozwiązywać problemy. Jeżeli o materiały budowlane, ich zakup i transport zadba wykonawca to będzie to dla ciebie bardzo wygodne, ale tylko wtedy, jeżeli wykonawca jest uczciwy. Jeżeli wykonawca zamawia materiały to ich wartość przekracza czasami kilkukrotnie kwotę robocizny co – niestety – kusi do różnych krętactw.

Ale po kolei:
*Materiały kupuje wykonawca.*

To dobre rozwiązanie dla osób, które nie mają zbyt dużo czasu i ochoty, aby zajmować się budową. Inwestorzy często budują w ten sposób domy do stanu surowego. Budowę prowadzi wtedy jeden wykonawca, który odpowiada za budowę fundamentów, ścian, stropów i więźby. Jest to wygodne rozwiązanie i ma wiele zalet, ale trzeba zdawać sobie sprawę z wielu pułapek, które czyhają na budujących.

Po pierwsze: często jesteś w stanie kupić materiały w tej samej cenie lub nawet taniej niż wykonawca. Wykonawca wydaje twoje pieniądze więc siłą rzeczy nie będzie o nie dbał tak, jak ty. Pamiętaj, że oszczędności na etapie budowy stanu surowego mogą wynosić nawet kilkanaście tysięcy złotych, a na całym domu nawet kilkadziesiąt tysięcy!

I tu czai się pierwsza pułapka – otóż wykonawcy kuszą inwestorów tym, że:

– Mają duże rabaty w hurtowniach i na pewno nie będziesz w stanie kupić materiałów taniej.

Brzmi sensownie, ale to wcale nie musi być prawdą. Małe ekipy budowlane mogą mieć jakieś „zaprzyjaźnione” hurtownie, ale to wcale nie oznacza, że mają tam dobre ceny. Duże firmy wykonawcze, które budują kilkanaście lub kilkadziesiąt domów rocznie, mogą mieć rzeczywiście duże rabaty, ale to nie oznacza, że się z nimi chętnie podzielą.

Pamiętaj, że każdy chce zarobić. Materiał na budowę do stanu surowego kosztuje grube pieniądze. Wykonawcom zależy na szybkim zakupie materiałów, aby nie było żadnych opóźnień na budowie i ostatnią rzeczą na którą będą patrzeć to cena. I przykro mi to mówić, ale perspektywa oszukania inwestora jest bardzo kusząca, dość prosta w realizacji i część wykonawców z tego korzysta:

- Nigdy nie będziesz w stanie sprawdzić, ile czego poszło na twoją budowę. Cegły jeszcze policzysz, ale piasek? Cement? Beton? Może się więc okazać, że zapłacisz za materiały, których część poszła na inną budowę!
- Wykonawcy mają przeróżne układy z hurtowniami i składami budowlanymi. Możesz zapłacić za produkt i dostać na niego fakturę, ale nigdy nie dowiesz się tego, że do wykonawcy wróciło 15% kwoty „pod stołem”. Wykonawcy mają w dużych hurtowniach różnego rodzaju premie za zakupy, programy lojalnościowe i dlatego jest im bardzo na rękę, kiedy mogą kupować materiały za twoje pieniądze. Czy wiesz, że wykonawcy mogą mieć w niektórych hurtowniach rabaty sięgające nawet kilkudziesięciu procent?

O tym jak to działa, jak się przestrzec przed nieuczciwymi wykonawcami i jakie są zalety i wady kupowania materiałów samodzielnie: https://blog.poradnik-budowlany.com/...aly-budowlane/

I bardzo zachęcam do zajrzenia na facebooka - codziennie nowa porada 

www.facebook.com/JakSieWybudowacINieZwariowac

----------


## Sławomir Zając

Zbliża się koniec roku pełnego niespodzianek. Rok temu nie miałem pojęcia, że napiszę i wydam książkę, a już zupełnie nie sądziłem, że wyjdę z mojej strefy komfortu, kupię kamerę i mikrofon i będę prowadził szkolenia on-line :Smile:  

Chciałem życzyć wszystkim budującym Wesołych Świąt Bożego Narodzenia, ale również tego, by wszyscy niedługo mogli spędzać Święta we własnym domu! 

I życzę tego, żeby móc sprawić sobie jak największą choinkę i nie bać się, że nie zmieści się ona do pokoju, w którym będzie pokracznie kłaniała pod sufitem. I życzę nawet tego, by móc sobie zrobić na domu świąteczne dekoracje w stylu rodziny Griswoldów  :smile:  

A  na Święta zachęcam do poczytania o:

--> O formalnościach przed budową domu - czyli o tym, co trzeba po kolei załatwić, aby móc się wybudować: https://blog.poradnik-budowlany.com/...ci-krok-kroku/ (bez obaw - żadna sucha lista rzeczy do zrobienia, a raczej garść wskazówek i porad)
--> (prawie) wszystkim, co powinieneś wiedzieć przed rozpoczęciem budowy: https://blog.poradnik-budowlany.com/...-budowie-domu/

W najbliższych dniach będzie nieco więcej wolnych chwil, a więc to dobry moment na zabranie się do lektury i przemyśleń na temat budowy. Sam też zamierzam trochę poczytać i odpocząć, choć w tym roku wyjątkowo nie spędzam Świąt w moim domu, lecz u rodziny  :smile:  Ale to, że człowiek ma dom, nie oznacza przecież, że zawsze musi w nim siedzieć  :smile: 

Gorąco pozdrawiam wszystkich forumowiczów!

Sławek Zając

----------


## Sławomir Zając

Kupiłem książkę „Sekrety tworzenia murowanych domów bez błędów” Jerzego Bogdana Zembrowskiego. Ku mojemu zdziwieniu nie znalazłem żadnej recenzji w internecie, a zauważyłem, że dużo osób, które chcą się wybudować waha się czy ją kupić. Postanowiłem więc napisać własną recenzję i mam nadzieję, że dzięki temu ułatwię podjęcie decyzji w sprawie jej zakupu. 

Podsumowanie recenzji:

Jeżeli planujesz kontrolować wykonywane prace i chcesz dowiedzieć się więcej o prawidłowym projektowaniu i budowaniu domów murowanych to zdecydowanie książkę polecam. Książka w takiej sytuacji jest pozycją obowiązkową i szczerze mówiąc cena nie powinna mieć żadnego znaczenia. Wiem, że wysoka cena za książkę jest psychiczną barierą (378 złotych), ale jest to naprawdę kropla w morzu wydatków, które cię czekają. Patrzyłbym raczej na korzyści, które ta książka przyniesie, a te są nieocenione.
Książka okazała się dla mnie źródłem nieocenionej wiedzy i na pewno zajmie zaszczytne miejsce na mojej półce.

ale...

,,,jeżeli jednak szukasz lektury, która ma ci pomóc w organizowaniu budowy i nie zamierzasz wchodzić w kompetencje projektanta, wykonawcy i kierownika budowy to ta książka moim zdaniem ci się NIE przyda. Treści przeznaczonych ściśle dla inwestorów jest w sumie niewiele, a najważniejszy wniosek, który wyciągniesz po przeczytaniu lektury jest taki, że absolutnie najważniejszą rzeczą, którą możesz zrobić, aby zminimalizować błędy podczas budowy to zatrudnienie doświadczonego projektanta, doświadczonego kierownika budowy i wykonywanie prac zgodnie z projektem i sztuką budowlaną.

Czy rolą inwestora jest znać się na wszystkim? Czy inwestor w ogóle jest w stanie zdobyć taką wiedzę? Uważam, że inwestor jest osobą, która powinna swoją energię wykorzystać na wybór działki, precyzowanie swoich oczekiwań względem nowego miejsca zamieszkania, zdobywanie funduszy oraz dobieranie odpowiednich współpracowników. Inwestor jest więc od organizacji i od podejmowania wielu decyzji. Inwestor powinien skoncentrować się na tym, aby samemu nie popełniać błędów – nie podejmować pochopnych decyzji, kontrolować wydatki, podpisywać umowy z wykonawcami i tak dalej. To wszystko zabiera mnóstwo czasu i energii. Ważniejsze (zaznaczam: moim zdaniem!) jest umiejętne dobranie wykonawców, zawarcie umowy gwarantującej bezpieczeństwo obu stronom niż wchodzenie w szczegóły realizacji i dokształcanie się z zakresu fizyki budowli, projektowaniu i wykonawstwie. Szczególnie, że dokształcać się z tych tematów trzeba by było latami…

Mówiąc wprost – nie muszę znać się na usłudze, którą zamawiam. Jeżeli chcę oddać samochód do naprawy to koncentruję się na szukaniu dobrego mechanika, a nie kładę nacisk na poznaniu zasady działania auta. Jeżeli ktoś mi dał umowę do podpisania, której nie rozumiem to idę z tym do prawnika, a nie otwieram kodeks i studiuję przepisy (lub rzecz jasna odmawiam złożenia podpisu  :smile: ) A jeżeli buduję dom to koncentruję się na szukaniu odpowiednich ludzi, a nie uczę się, jak prawidłowo stawiać ściany. Nie potrzebujesz więc tej książki przy dobrym projektancie i kierowniku budowy, a książka nie przyda ci się na nic, jeżeli zaczniesz współpracę z nieodpowiednimi osobami. To jednak nie jest zarzut kierowany w kierunku książki (ponieważ moim zdaniem jest warta każdej złotówki, którą na nią wydałem) – po prostu oceniam jej przydatność dla pewnej grupy odbiorców.

Zaznaczam, że to jest tylko moje zdanie. Widziałem kilka opinii inwestorów, którzy byli zadowoleni z zakupu książki ponieważ ułatwiła im podjęcie współpracy z odpowiednimi osobami lub spowodowała zakończenie współpracy z niekompetentnym architektem lub wykonawcą. Tym niemniej uważam, że są inne i chyba lepsze sposoby na wybranie rzetelnego wykonawcy: sprawdzenie referencji, kontakt z zadowolonymi klientami, obejrzenie wykonanych projektów lub prac itp. 

Całą recenzję umieściłem na moim blogu: https://blog.poradnik-budowlany.com/...ow-bez-bledow/ - przepraszam, że tak odsyłam, ale po prostu tekst jest bardzo długi (kilkanaście razy dłuższy niż powyższy skrót) więc umieszczenie go na forum byłoby po prostu niewygodne dla czytających.

Pozdrawiam,

Sławomir Zając

----------


## Sławomir Zając

Napisałem długi artykuł na temat paneli fotowoltaicznych. Jak działają? Jaki jest czas zwrotu z inwestycji? O czym nie mówią firmy, które zajmują się instalacjami? 
Pochwale się, że od wczoraj artykuł przeczytało ponad 5000 osób  :smile: 

https://blog.poradnik-budowlany.com/...fotowoltaiczne

----------


## Kaizen

Ciekawe, że excel nie policzony, a wnioski wyciągnięte. Czyli mamy tezę, liczby dopasujemy, żeby tezę udowodnić. Trudno bez liczb skomentować czy zweryfikować.

Czemu nie liczysz kosztów odsetek od kredytu przy instalacji PV? Albo chociaż odsetek od tej kwoty, jakie byś uzyskał robiąc lokatę na taką kwotę 25 lat temu?

Czemu nie porównasz kosztów i przychodów do różnych taryf?

----------


## Sławomir Zając

> Ciekawe, że excel nie policzony, a wnioski wyciągnięte. Czyli mamy tezę, liczby dopasujemy, żeby tezę udowodnić.


Wszystkie potrzebne liczby są podane w tekście. Poza tym użyłem Excela do tego, aby sprawdzić wszystkie podane przeze mnie dane i Pana insynuacje są nie na miejscu. Myślę, że już wystarczająco dużo razy udowodniłem Panu, że rzetelnie podchodzę do wykonywania mojej pracy. 

Wyjaśniam: stworzenie Excela do tego, aby mógła go używać każda zainteresowana osoba to inna sprawa niż stworzenie arkusza do użytku własnego. Arkusz musi być przejrzysty, a całość dobrze wytłumaczona i w pełni użyteczna.
Oto (jeszcze nie zakończona) wersja pliku: https://we.tl/G9XI522t48

Chcę go jeszcze m.in uzupełnić o informacje pozwalające na dobór optymalnej instalacji.

----------


## Kaizen

> Oto (jeszcze nie zakończona) wersja pliku: https://we.tl/G9XI522t48


Ach czemuż to lokaty na 2% przewidujesz na 25lat? Średnio z ostatnich 25 lat będzie bliżej 12%, niż 2%.



A czemu ceny prądu mają rosnąć o 2%, kiedy realnie są stałe od co najmniej kilkunastu lat (po uwzględnieniu inflacji), a nawet wg komunikatu URE:



Naprawdę przyjmujesz za pewnik, że falownik nie będzie przez 25 lat wymagał wymiany ani naprawy? Idę o zakład że będzie. I to nie jeden raz. Ubezpieczyć też by się to przydało na przypadek trąby powietrznej, gradobicia i wandali.

Czemu stały koszt energii 15 zł dodajesz tylko raz w formułach liczących roczny koszt? Niby koszty abonamentu to 15zł rocznie?

Nieźle dobrane parametry, żeby wyszło, że w 25 lat się opłaci. I przyjęcie za pewnik, że w tym czasie nie poniesiemy żadnych kosztów utrzymania, ubezpieczenia, napraw czy konserwacji.

----------


## Sławomir Zając

> Ach czemuż to lokaty na 2% przewidujesz na 25lat? Średnio z ostatnich 25 lat będzie bliżej 12%, niż 2%.


W takim razie wpisz "12%" w odpowiednią komórkę w Excelu. 




> A czemu ceny prądu mają rosnąć o 2%, kiedy realnie są stałe od co najmniej kilkunastu lat


Potrzebne źródło. Podany link i tabela tego nie dotyczą. 




> Idę o zakład że będzie. I to nie jeden raz.


Jest taka możliwość, ale żeby od razu się zakładać? Zastanawiam się jak ująć ten koszt to możliwości jest bardzo dużo: awaria może w ogóle nie nastąpić, może nastąpić i zostanie naprawiona w ramach gwarancji, może nastąpić, a koszt naprawy będzie niewielki lub duży. Chyba dodam w artykule informację, aby przy liczeniu opłacalności to uwzględnić.




> Czemu stały koszt energii 15 zł dodajesz tylko raz w formułach liczących roczny koszt?


Cenna uwaga. Tak to jest, jak się przesyła arkusz w postaci niedokończonej. Poprawię rzecz jasna bo to spore przeoczenie.




> Nieźle dobrane parametry, żeby wyszło, że w 25 lat się opłaci.


Excel nie jest od udowodniania czegokolwiek. On tylko liczy i nie należy się sugerować wartościami, które są w nim teraz. Każdy wpisuje w nim faktyczne liczby: koszt instalacji 1 kWp, liczba kWh z jednego kWp, uzysk i tak dalej. Każda instalacja jest inna i nie dla każdej osoby instalacja będzie opłacalna! Aby uniknać nieporozumień w ostatecznej wersji zaznaczę, że podane liczby są tylko przykładowe.

----------


## Sławomir Zając

Sprawdziłem arkusz. Pomimo tego, że błędnie wstawiłem koszty stałe to ostateczny wynik się nie zmienia  :smile:  Po prostu koszt stały przy fotowoltaice i bez niej jest identyczny więc niejako się znoszą podczas porównania.

----------


## MhUser

cena instalacji 4kWp to 4,5k zł za kWp
taka instalacja pozwala zaoszczędzić 2k rocznie
zwrot w 9 lat czyli przed upływem gwarancji na falownik i montaż
zysk trudny do oszacowania to pozykanie energi ze źródła odnawialnego a nie z brudnego polskiego węgla

----------


## Sławomir Zając

> cena instalacji 4kWp to 4,5k zł za kWp
> taka instalacja pozwala zaoszczędzić 2k rocznie
> zwrot w 9 lat


Zgadza się. Jeżeli instalacja generuje 950 kWh z jednego kWp to rzeczywiście zwrot będzie po 9 latach lub po 10, jeżeli przyjmiemy, że ceny prądu staną w miejscu.

----------


## Dopiero.co

PRzeczytałam cały wątek . 
Mam kilka uwag. Jesteśmy na etapie kompleksowej przebudowy domu kostki z lat 60-tych. Doświadczeń może wielkich nie mamy ale na pewne rzeczy chciałabym zwrócić uwagę:
1/szczegółowe umowy pisemne: Mają sens- jeśli znamy się na etapie robót, który robimy. PRzygotowywaliśmy się do przebudowy prawie 2 lata. Obczytałam całego muratora wzdłuż i wszerz a i tak , nie umiałabym napisać szczegółówej umowy przewidującej każdy aspekt roboty. Nie polecam więc szczegółówych umów osobom , które na budownictwie się nie znają. Okazuje sie potem, że pojawia się wiele robót, których w umowie nie było za to były w projekcie. I trza bez sensu dopłacać. W takim przypadku o wiele lepsze jest odesłanie do projektu. Większość inwestorów pracuje,  ma rodziny, różne obowiązki. Budowa jest kolejnym obowiązkiem. Doba zaś ma ograniczoną pojemność. Nie jesteśmy w stanie przewidzieć wszystkiego. I nie jesteśmy w stanie pamiętać o wszystkim. Nie jesteśmy budowlańcami/hydraulikami/ elektrykami/dekarzami, glazurnikami itp itd . Trzeba pamiętać też, że jak już staną wymarzone mury może się okazać, że dokonamy wielu zmian a to okno jednak większe i nie w tym miejsce,  a to ścianka nie tutaj. Nie wszyscy są w stanie przygotować się do budowy tak, żeby już potem nic nie zmieniać. Wydaje mi się, żę to rzadkie. To również trzeba uwzględnić w rozmowach z wykonawcą. 

2/ doświadczenia nauczyły nas , żeby nie dawać zaliczek, nawet na materiały. Z powodu zaliczek właśnie zrezygnowaliśmy ze współpracy z wieloma firmami.  Jak materiał przyjedzie na budowę, mogę zapłacić i płacę. Bez zapłaty za materiał wykonawca nie przystępuje do roboty. Taki układ jest czysty i klarowny dla obu stron. Zaliczki lubią bowiem przepadać a wykonawcy zwodzić. Jeśli będzie problem z inwestorem materiał zawsze można zabrać z budowy i dalszej roboty po prostu nie robić. 

3/ być na budowie: odwiedzać budowę jak najczęściej. Bywa , że ja i mąż jesteśmy łącznie trzy czasem 4 razy dziennie na budowie. Wykonawcom to nie przeszkadza a dzięki temu udało się wiele razy sprostować rzeczy na które byłoby już za późno. Tak więc pilnować, pilnować , pilnować.

4/ nie zostawiać nic na później. Już teraz widzę, że to problem. Niestety nie dopilnowaliśmy paru rzeczy i ich " dorobienie " się opóźnia bo ciągle jest coś pilniejszego.

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

no i masz rację w wszystkich punktach ! ja rozwinąłbym p. 4 . / przykładowo :
- murarz "stawia" krzywą ścianę mówiąc, że przyjdzie tynkarz i wyrówna
- tynkarz nie wyrównuje do końca mówiąc, że gipsiarz wyrówna na 100%
- gipsiarz mówi, że nie da rady poprawić tynkarza i murarza
- ściana zostaje krzywa  :bash: 

reasumując : każdy niech wykonuje dobrze swoją pracę, a kontrola jest wskazana na każdym etapie realizacji budynku
( w jw pomijam nerwy Inwestora )

----------

